# Einen Aufbauthread...



## Martina H. (5. Dezember 2010)

... haben wir ja noch nicht  ...  leider.

Dabei gibt es hier so viele, die von der Technik mindestens genau so viel wissen, wie die Herren nebenan - wenn nicht noch mehr 

Also, fang ich einfach mal damit an!

Im Frühjahr habe ich dieses hier:





für eine Freundin gebaut. Es ist aber ein Trekkingrad - und gehört von daher hier nicht rein.

Jetzt gibt es aber was neues 

Aus diesem hier:





soll nun endlich ein Fully werden.

Ich versuch mich mal an den Fotos und eröffne hiermit den

_ 1. Ladies Only Aufbaufred _

mit den ersten Eindrücken vom Rahmen:









Zugführung:









Carbon Sitzrohr:











Es handelt sich um einen Concept Cycle Rahmen (aus der Schweiz) mit 120 mm Federweg. Der Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer 2280 gr. Ziel ist es möglichst viele Teile aus dem Reaction zu verwenden - mal sehen, ob wir unter 12 Kilo bleiben 

Für wen das Rad ist, ist klar:





und damit auch das Farbkonzept:





und ein bisschen was fürs Ego ist natürlich auch dabei:






Wie es weitergeht seht ihr in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## scylla (5. Dezember 2010)

Top 

Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (6. Dezember 2010)

Finde ich auch und ich schaue auf jeden Fall rein. Ich hoffe, dass ich dabei was lernen kann. Der glückliche R!


----------



## MelleD (6. Dezember 2010)

Da kann es aber jemand, find ich gut 
Ich schau auch gerne wieder rein.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2010)

..wird sicher ein schickes bike !!!!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2010)

Ooohh, Martina! Wahnsinn, was Du für eine ruhige Hand hast.
Dein Schriftzug auch wieder mit nem Einhaarpinsel?

Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.

Ich glaube, Du musst mir in Willingen unbedingt meinen Wildsaurahmen etwas verschönern. Ich hab da auch schon ein Motiv...


----------



## Martina H. (6. Dezember 2010)

> Dein Schriftzug auch wieder mit nem Einhaarpinsel?



Nein, das ist ein Aufkleber aus Folie geschnitten - war aber auch nicht weniger fummelig 



> meinen Wildsaurahmen etwas verschönern



... gerne, aber nicht in Willingen - da will ich fahren 

Kannst mich ja mal an "PN"nen



> ..wird sicher ein schickes bike !!!!!!!



... das hoffe ich , ist ja für 



> Der glückliche R!


----------



## Principiante (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, sieht sehr schicki aus. Hast Du schon nen' Dämpfer? Wenn ja, welchen?

Ich bleib auch neugierig dabei, hab ja selbst gerade mein Torque aufgebaut und weiß, was da so alles _unvorbereitetes_ auf einmal dazwischen kommt......
Wenn ich noch an die Kettenführung denke, _ojemine._..

Vielleicht stell ich auch ein paar Bilder davon rein.

Bleib mutig!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Dezember 2010)

... ich liebe "Bastelstunden" 
Hey, Martina, das wird aber sicher ein ganz cooles Schnittchen  Mal gespannt wie´s ausschaut, wenn´s Werk vollendet ist. Werde das mal weiterhin beobachten...


----------



## Martina H. (6. Dezember 2010)

So, da bin ich wieder 

Zielsetzung war ja möglichst viele Teile aus dem Reaction zu verbauen - so weit so gut:

Irrtum Nr. 1: die Gabel 

...leider war bei der vorhandenen Reba SL der Gabelschaft zu kurz. Verlängern wäre nur "Basteln" gewesen - das Risiko war mir zu groß. Also musste eine Neue her - nur welche?

Federweg: idealerweise 120 mm, möglichst leicht, Schnellspanner, 1 1/8 Schaft, min. 185 mm lang - Schwarz war ein muss - und kosten sollte sie natürlich am besten gar nichts 









Und?

Richtig: Fox F32 120 RL - nach langen "Überredungsmails" konnte ich ein Forumsmitglied überzeugen mir seine Angebotene für einen wirklich günstigen Preis zu überlassen ( an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank  ). 1582 gr. mit 187 mm Schaft 

Mit zwei anderen Forumsmitgliedern habe ich lange diskutiert, welcher Dämpfer (für einen Fahrer mit rund 35 kg Lebendgewicht) in Frage kommen würde. In die nähere Auswahl kamen ein Fox Dämpfer oder ein Rocco Air. Beide wurden mir auch angeboten - entschieden haben wir uns für den 













Fox RP2 mit weicher Abstimmung (Compression Tune medium, Rebound Tune soft). Die Dämpferbuchsen sind nach Mass angefertigt und von Mad-Line eloxiert (er ist für alle Eloxalteile verantwortlich - super Arbeit - leider hatte er jetzt keine Zeit mehr vor Weihnachten die Einstellknöpfe der Gabel zu eloxieren). Hier noch ein Stück von ihm:





Geschraubt habe ich heute auch noch ein bisschen:

Innenlager:





und Kurbel (hier wird nicht die vorhandene 760er verbaut sondern meine  "Alte" 770er mit 170er Kurbelarmlänge)





... und wie sich das gehört: mit Drehmoment 





So, das war es für heute erstmal - morgen mehr


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Martina,
Danke für den Hinweis auf dein Projekt. Schaut ja super sauber aus 
Bin gespannt wies weiter geht. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

das blau is sehr schön - nur die kurbelblattschrauben sind  zu hell ... 
hatte dasselbe problem beim aufbau meines nicos - da hab ich orange teile gesucht - und jede firma  macht die eine nuance anders ... zum mäuse melken sowas ...


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

>> Klugscheißmodus

die endgültige Farbe beim Eloxieren hängt auch von der Legierung ab, selbst wenn's dasselbe Farbbad ist. Sichergehen kann man also nie, dass alles 100%ig passt.

<< Klugscheißmodus aus

Die leicht unterschiedlichen Blautöne finde ich nicht so schlimm. Sind ja alles nur Kleinteile, und zudem noch weit voneinander entfernt, so dass es am Ende nicht stört. 
So ein paar verschiedene Nuancen können unter Umständen sogar richtig gut aussehen. Mein Demo-Rahmen hat ganz viele unterschiedliche Blautöne, und das ganze sogar großflächig, so dass es richtig ins Auge sticht... das bringt irgendwie Spannung rein.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

ja  , stört nicht wirklich , stimmt schon .... muss an meinem grünen speci auch 3 versch. grüntöne "hinnehmen " ...


----------



## MelleD (7. Dezember 2010)

hatte ich mit meinen lila Parts auch, muss man halt mit leben, den anderen fällt es nicht auf, aber man selber achtet drauf


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön!  
Das Blau gefällt mir auch total gut!

Ich gehöre zwar nicht zur selbstschraubenden Zunft aber ich lese immer gerne mit.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend ,

Kind war draussen zum Rodeln - da konnte ich ja ein wenig schrauben 

Heute war die Bremse dran 

Leitungen muss ich sowieso verlängern - also schnell mal aus einandergenommen und den Sattel angeschraubt:





Beim Montieren der Leitungen musste ich feststellen, dass der Rahmenkonstrukteur sich was ganz besonderes einfallen lassen hat:

Wer jemals an der Bremse etwas machen muss, muss bei der Demonage nicht nur die Leitungen abschrauben - nein, man muss auch die Leitungen abschneiden. Die Olive passt nicht durch die Leitungsführung!





Wie bescheuert ist das denn? 

Andererseits - so oft muss man ja auch nicht dran 

Heute gibt es mal nichts Blaues, dafür ein Ratespiel:

Was ist das?





Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2010)

Na das mit der Bremsleitung haben die Rahmenkonstrukteure ja ganz toll gelöst  
Allerdings wenn die Leitung erst mal drin steckt sieht's sicher super aufgeräumt auf...

Mach dir nichts draus, solche unvorhergesehenen kleinen Hindernisse gibt's bei jedem Aufbau. Macht die Sache spannender 



Martina H. schrieb:


> Heute gibt es mal nichts Blaues, dafür ein Ratespiel:
> 
> Was ist das?



Ein schöner, teflonbeschichteter XTR-Schaltzug 

(kommt dann morgen die Schaltung?)

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Aufbau-Bilder


----------



## Principiante (8. Dezember 2010)

He Martina,
Du bist echt eine gute Mutter. So ein schönes Rad!

_...magst Du mich adoptieren??? _



LG, Principiante!


----------



## JarJarBings (8. Dezember 2010)

respekt, wirklich! 
bei uns ist der mann für sowas zuständig.


----------



## frogmatic (8. Dezember 2010)

Wir sollen ja auch schrauben, und nicht denken, gelle!
Duck-und-weg...



@Martina: 
Das mit den Leitungsführungen ist ärgerlich...


----------



## JarJarBings (8. Dezember 2010)

das hast du aber schön gesagt....


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2010)

...and the winner is: Scyyyyyllllllaaaaa 



> Ein schöner, teflonbeschichteter XTR-Schaltzug



... röchtööög! (Allerdings hätte ich auch nichts anderes von Dir erwartet )



> Das mit den Leitungsführungen ist ärgerlich...



... so schlimm war es jetzt nicht, da ich die Leitungen eh' verlängern muss - und es rechtzeitig gesehen habe - sonst hätt ich mich wahrscheinlich buckelig geärgert. Auf alle Fälle sieht es super sauber aus -  wenn denn erstmal alle Züge verlegt sind (mal sehen, wie viel ich heute Abend schaffe)





> ...magst Du mich adoptieren???



... ne lass mal, eins reicht - ich kenne meine Grenzen


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem Scylla ganz recht erkannt hat war heute die Schaltung dran - eigentlich...

...aber erstmal zur Bremse:









Ganz schick, oder? Bei dem Fahrergewicht sind große Scheiben ja nicht notwendig (in diesem Fall sind es 160/160) - so kommt die komplette Anlage auf knapp 700 gr.

Aber jetzt zur Schaltung:









Schaut nicht richtig aus, oder? 

Irrtum Nr. 2: der Umwerfer, das gute Stück hat zwar den richtigen Schellendurchmesser, kann aber nicht montiert werden, weil:

Das Carbonsitzrohr unten in einer Muffe verklebt ist, deshalb kann ich den Topswing nicht weit genug nach unten schieben, 

Also: hilft nix, ein neuer muss her - ihr dürft raten, welcher es wird. Auflösung kommt. 

Aber weiter mit dem Aufbau

Schaltwerk:





und Zugverlegung:













...und bitte keine Kommentare zu der gelben Schrift auf den Tube Tops - ein stylischer Ausreisser muss ja dabei sein 


Morgen geht's weiter...




... lasst uns ein Spiel spielen:




Gewichtraten: wer am nächsten dran ist bekommt von mir beim Ladies Treffen 2011 in Willingen ein Getränk nach Wahl 



ein Tipp: über 9 - unter 13 Kilo


----------



## Principiante (9. Dezember 2010)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






11 Kg und 200 Gramm      ?!?!?


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Veloce (9. Dezember 2010)

Beim Umwerfer tippe ich doch auf die bessere Problemlösung nämlich
einen XT Downswing Dualpull Umwerfer


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kind war draussen - da konnte ich ja ein wenig schrauben
> 
> Bis morgen


R. ahnt es noch gar nicht? Der wird ausflippen  

Martina, deine Fotos werden auch immer schöner!

Du wolltest unter 11 kilo oder? Ok, dann 10 kg + 720 gram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2010)

> XT Downswing Dualpull Umwerfer



Jep, der wird es - dann bekommt der Kerl ein Bike mit einer kompletten 770er Gruppe - Wahnsinn, oder 

Zum Gewicht:

Zu schätzen gilt das Bike mit Pedalen und Tacho - also so, wie es unter dem Baum liegen wird 



> R. ahnt es noch gar nicht? Der wird ausflippen



... doch, er ahnt nicht nur, er weiss es schon...

...nämlich, das es ein Rad gibt. Den Rahmen hat er sich ja selber gekauft . Er weiss halt nur noch nicht wie es aussieht, bzw. welche Gabel verbaut wird, da haben wir noch ein Geheimniss draus gemacht. Die Gabel ist dann das Weihnachtsgeschenk. 

Das wir dann noch einen Umwerfer, die Shifter, die Eloxalteile.....naja, reden wir nicht drüber 

Ich freu mich bestimmt genauso über das Bike wie er - es sieht jetzt schon richtig klasse aus - wenn nur endlich der Umwerfer kommen würde - dann könnte ich die Schaltung einstellen und fertig werden. 

Naja, heute Abend kommen noch ein paar blaue Spielereien - mit irgendwas muss man sich ja die Wartezeit vertreiben


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

11,47 .....


----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2010)

Heute gibt es nur ein paar blaue "Spielereien" - während ich auf den Umwerfer warte:

ein gepimpter Vorbau:





aus roten und grauen Kreuzen werden blaue:





usw.

Die Spieler:

Principiante:  11,2 Kg 
HiFi XS: 10,75 Kg 
blutbuche: 11,47 Kg 

Noch irgendwelche Schätzungen? Los, traut Euch  Ich bin selbst schon ganz gespannt


----------



## Hummelbrumm (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das Rad in fertig ausschaut. 
Bis jetzt gefällts mir echt super gut.

Ich tippe jetzt mal einfach so auf 10,9kg.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2010)

Ok, glatt 11 kg.
Ich hoffe mal, Du ziehst ihm jetzt nicht kiloschwere Downhillschlappen drauf.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2010)

Juhu,

der Umwerfer ist da - und natürlich gleich montiert 





(Ich bitte den Zustand der Kette zu entschuldigen - sieht schlimmer aus als es ist - diese Macro Aufnahmen  )


Ein Paar Cockpit-Impressionen:










... uuuund feeeeertig  


Wollt ihr Bilder vom Komplettrad?

"IchschätzedasGewichtTeilnehmerliste":

Principiante: 11,2 Kg 
HiFi XS: 10,75 Kg 
blutbuche: 11,47 Kg 
Hummelbrumm: 10,90 Kg 
Chaotenkind: 11,00 Kg


----------



## Hummelbrumm (11. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich hätten wir gerne Bilder vom fertigen Rad!!! 
Was für eine Frage.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Dezember 2010)

Hmmmm.... wenn man das hier so sieht und mitverfolgt, bekommt man richtig Lust das auch mal zu probieren. Genügend Teile hab ich auch noch in der Garage rumfliegen, aber weiß nicht, ob ichs mir zutrauen würde. So viel technisches Knowhow hab ich nun auch nicht, dass ich das ohne Hilfe hinbekommen würde. Reizen würde mich das ja. Zur Not ist hier ja die Fachfrau schlechthin im Forum  Respekt!!!
Ich finds  und bin echt gespannt wie das Endergebnis ausschaut.
Na, da wird sich ja einer freuen


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2010)

Trau Dich ruhig - ist garnicht so schwer  und macht riesigen Spass!

Und Hilfe bekommst Du hier bestimmt - gibt ja genug Frauen, die sich gut genung auskennen (und damit meine ich jetzt nicht mich) 


z. B. Scylla - (wo steckst Du eigentlich?)

Fotos vom Rad gibt es heute Abend - ich kann im Moment nicht in Ruhe fotografieren. 

Dann gibt es auch die Auflösung vom Rätsel - nur soviel: eine Dame ist "verdammt nah dran"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich vermute Blutbuche ist nah dran. Ich hab ein Kilo zu wenig in der Rechnung! Du wolltest unter 12 kilo klar.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2010)

tadatadaaaaaa, Trommelwirbel, Tusch, trörööööh..

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist fertig - es gibt doch nichts schöneres als was Selbstgemachtes 






















und zur Auflösung des Rätsels:






The Winner is:








blutbuche

(jetzt musst Du nach Willingen zum Ladies Treffen 2011 kommen um Dir Deinen Gewinn abzuholen  )


----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. Dezember 2010)

WOW. Das schaut ja echt mal genial aus! 

Da kann man direkt neidisch werden.


----------



## Principiante (12. Dezember 2010)

Feines Rad!
Da wird er sich aber freuen!


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Dezember 2010)

wow.... wie geil ist das denn???? Das sieht fantastisch aus!!!
Ist Dir total gut gelungen
Ich verneige mich ehrfürchtig  vor der großen Erbauerin!
Werd ja richtig neidisch... warum krieg ich nicht so tolle Geschenke


----------



## Veloce (12. Dezember 2010)

Wow ! 
Da wird Weihnachten ja ein Super Fest !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (12. Dezember 2010)

Toll gemacht!

Ich würde mir sowas eher nur bedingt zutrauen...


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ja toll geworden! 
Das Farbkonzept ist durch und durch gelungen und richtig liebevoll! Zu dem Rad würde ich auch nicht nein sagen, wenn's unterm Tannenbaum läge


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2010)

freu !!! bin eh immer in willingen zum bike festival - da hol´ich mir dann was trinkbares ab !!! is super toll geworden , das bike !! LOB !!!!


----------



## Martina H. (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke, Danke, 

... da werd' ich ja noch ganz rot 




... aber jetzt zu sagen ich wär nicht stolz drauf wär gelogen 


Ich hoffe nur, das der Rahmen auch was taugt 




> warum krieg ich nicht so tolle Geschenke



..weil du nicht so eine durchgeknallte Mutter hast??



> Zu dem Rad würde ich auch nicht nein sagen, wenn's unterm Tannenbaum läge



... das weiss ich zu würdigen  Danke



> in willingen zum bike festival



ähem - gemeint war das Ladies Treffen 2011 in Willingen nicht das Bikefestival. Aber da sind wir wahrscheinlich auch (zumindest haben wir das geplant) - also treffen wir uns dort zur Gewinneinlösung


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2010)

... und jetzt warte ich auf Eure Neuaufbauten 

zumindest weiss ich ja, dass da noch ein Demo schlummert


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Dezember 2010)

Adoptier mich! Ich bin auch schon stubenrein!

Mann, hat der Kleine ein Glück! So ne Mutter muss man echt suchen.

Meine Mutter kriegt nicht mal nen Reifen selbst aufgepumpt. Fragte sie letztens, was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsche. Ich meinte, ne Reverb. Was ist denn das? Automatische Sattelstütze. Ach nee Kind, wünsch dir doch was schönes.

Sie ist ja lieb, aber irgendwie sind unsere Geschmäcker sehr verschieden.


----------



## MelleD (13. Dezember 2010)

Erst einmal einen dicken  und ein noch dickeres Kompliment 
Hast du sehr schön gemacht, hätte mir früher auch mal sowas von meinen Eltern gewünscht, nu bin ich zu alt 

Meines ist auch gerade im Aufbau, allerdings bin ich auf der anderen Seite, so wie dein Söhnchen 
Ich weiß, welchen Rahmen es gibt, aber das drumherum, kein Plan.
Und es steht auf dem Dachboden, wo ich nicht hindarf.
Sehe es erst Weihnachten


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich meinte, ne Reverb. Was ist denn das? Automatische Sattelstütze. Ach nee Kind, wünsch dir doch was schönes.



Wo sie Recht hat, hat sie Recht 
Mein Händler des Vertrauens hat mir explizit von dem Ding abgeraten. Und wenn das jemand sagt, der eigentlich einen Batzen Geld hätte verdienen können, wenn er Werbung dafür gemacht hätte, muss das wohl schon was heißen 



MelleD schrieb:


> eines ist auch gerade im Aufbau, allerdings bin ich auf der anderen Seite, so wie dein Söhnchen
> Ich weiß, welchen Rahmen es gibt, aber das drumherum, kein Plan.
> Und es steht auf dem Dachboden, wo ich nicht hindarf.
> Sehe es erst Weihnachten



Dann musst du eben verlangen, dass von jedem Aufbauschritt Bilder gemacht werden, und zu Weihnachten gibt's dann zum fertigen Rad noch ein "Making Of" 

Schon mal einen kleinen Appetizer aufs Demo gefällig? 

Mein selbstaufgebautes aus vorwiegend gebrauchten Teilen (das meiste davon hier im Forum zusammengekauft)



leider ohne "Making of", aber dafür schon dreckig 



@Martina
zählen eigentlich auch Umbauten? Ich hätte da auch gerade was in der Mache (allerdings ganz egoistisch für mich selbst ).


----------



## MelleD (13. Dezember 2010)

Das mit den Fotos und dem "making-of" find ich ne gute Idee, gleich mal weiterreichen 

Ich liebe das Blau von dem Demo!


----------



## Martina H. (13. Dezember 2010)

> zählen eigentlich auch Umbauten?



Klar, Hauptsache selbst geschraubt - ob für sich selbst oder Geschenk: egal. Nur keine "Stangenware" 

Ein "Making-Off" für's Kind ist bereits geplant: gibt nämlich eine Video CD davon - ein Bike läßt sich so schlecht verpacken 



> So ne Mutter muss man echt suchen.



... ist alles relativ: manchmal ist er nicht eben glücklich mit seiner 

Ausserdem fehlen mir da so ein, zwei Muttergene (eben bin ich noch Carrerarennen mit ihm gefahren - bevor wir für die Erdkundearbeit gelernt haben 

@MelleD: Habe mir schon gedacht, dass es was Neues gibt - nachdem ich Deine Verkäufe gesehen habe . Du darfst nicht auf den Boden - Sohnemann durfte nicht in den Keller, so gleicht sich das auch hier aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Wo sie Recht hat, hat sie Recht
> Mein Händler des Vertrauens hat mir explizit von dem Ding abgeraten. Und wenn das jemand sagt, der eigentlich einen Batzen Geld hätte verdienen können, wenn er Werbung dafür gemacht hätte, muss das wohl schon was heißen


 
Hhhm, ja, vielleicht hat sie ja mal Recht gehabt, ohne sich dessen bewusst zu sein. Bislang hab ich allerdings von denen die eine haben nur Gutes gehört. Gestern nachmittag habe ich mich jedoch spontan für ne KS entschieden (lag beim Händler meines Vertrauens furchtbar einsam im Regal und war sehr, sehr preiswert). Zudem ist der Einbau dieser mit einer Distanzhülse im Sattelrohr einfacher, schneller und günstiger. Bei der Reverb hätte der vorhandene 30er Sattelrohrdurchmesser auf 30,9 ausgerieben werden müssen. Das hätte bedeutet, entweder das Werkzeug dafür besorgen oder den Rahmen zum Hersteller schicken.


----------



## Veloce (14. Dezember 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hhhm, ja, vielleicht hat sie ja mal Recht gehabt, ohne sich dessen bewusst zu sein. Bislang hab ich allerdings von denen die eine haben nur Gutes gehört. Gestern nachmittag habe ich mich jedoch spontan für ne KS entschieden (lag beim Händler meines Vertrauens furchtbar einsam im Regal und war sehr, sehr preiswert). Zudem ist der Einbau dieser mit einer Distanzhülse im Sattelrohr einfacher, schneller und günstiger. Bei der Reverb hätte der vorhandene 30er Sattelrohrdurchmesser auf 30,9 ausgerieben werden müssen. Das hätte bedeutet, entweder das Werkzeug dafür besorgen oder den Rahmen zum Hersteller schicken.



Die zwei Verstellbaren Reibahlen zum Aufreiben des Sitzrohres
hat mir meine Mutter zur Ladeneröffnung geschenkt


----------



## MelleD (15. Dezember 2010)

So, mein Männe wurde auch beauftragt, ein "Making-of" zu machen 
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Dezember 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7834114"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Die zwei Verstellbaren Reibahlen zum Aufreiben des Sitzrohres
> hat mir meine Mutter zur Ladeneröffnung geschenkt


 
Meine Mutter weiß nicht mal, daß es sowas gibt.


----------



## murmel04 (15. Dezember 2010)

Meine weis noch nicht mal das ich ein Bike für so viel Asche zuhause habe.

Die würde mir auch sicherlich den Kopf abreisen. Bei ihr Kosten Räder noch so ca. 200

das könnte sie nie verstehen.


----------



## Martina H. (15. Dezember 2010)

Eltern und Fahrräder : wieso, das gibt es doch beim Real sicher günstiger - ihr spinnt 

Aber trotzdem: entschuldigt, dass ich unterbreche: das ist hier der "Aufbaufred" - also her mit Euren Aufbauten

Turbo-huhnchen: was ist mit dem Demo?
Scylla: gibt es Updates?

@ All: noch was in Arbeit?


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Scylla: gibt es Updates?



Gestern das letzte Teil (extrabreiter Lenker) bekommen, heute Abend wird je nach Wetter gebiked oder zu Ende aufgebaut. Also wünsch mir einen Schneesturm 
Dann gibt's auch mal Fotos und ne kleine Story dazu


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2010)

Sry Martina 
Schneesturm war da, aber wir sind trotzdem biken gegangen 
Also nix mit aufbauen. Aber dieses WE... versprochen


----------



## Martina H. (17. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

ihr wart unterwegs? Respekt - bei uns war es so windig, das wir garnichts gemacht haben. Fahren hätten wir eh' nicht können: Mein Rad ist auseinander, Sohnemann's ist Weihnachtsgeschenk und Männe hat bei dem Wetter eh' keine Lust 

Bin schon ganz gespannt, was du uns präsentierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2010)

So, jetzt ist es so weit...
Na ja, nicht ganz. Ein paar Kleinteile kommen wahrscheinlich noch zum Eloxieren weg  aber soweit ist das Bike wieder fahrbereit!





Was ich da geschraubt habe?

Das Bike habe ich schon seit über einem Jahr. Und unzufrieden war ich eigentlich nicht wirklich damit. Eher im Gegenteil 
Allerdings gibt's ja immer noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten. Und nachdem ich mit der Performance des serienmäßig am Rahmen verbauten Fox DHX Dämpfers bei schnellen harten Schlägen nicht wirklich zufrieden war (trampelte sich irgendwie fest und wurde hart), kam der Entschluss, erst mal irgendwas am Dämpfer zu ändern. Was daraus wurde, nach viel hin- und her Überlegen und einiger Lektüre im Liteville-Forum:





Dabei sollte es aber nicht bleiben...
Das Rad soll schließlich im Frühjahr mit in den Bike-Urlaub, und dort werden wohl so einige Höhenmeter jeden Tag vernichtet (aus eigener Muskelkraft). Also musste aus dem Freerider ein Tourenbike werden, möglichst ohne Funktions-Einbußen im Downhill. 
Also erst mal das offensichtliche:
Der superweiche, superschwere Gelsattel musste einem leichteren Modell mit "Tragepolster" unter der Sattelnase weichen





Viel wichtiger aber: die 3 kg Coil Gabel, die bisher in dem Rad steckte, funktioniert zwar erste Sahne, aber für ein richtiges Tourenbike muss natürlich was Absenkbares her, damit lange Steilstücke nicht mehr so sehr an den Kräften zehren... und in dem Zug sollte es natürlich auch gleich leichter werden. Die Spezifikationen: 180mm Federweg, absenkbar, leicht. Auswahl? Fehlanzeige!  Es gab... die Fox Talas... und die Fox Talas. Also gut, mal sehen, wie die sich so schlägt auf der Abfahrt 





Da es die Gabel leider nur in "tapered" gibt, konnte ich natürlich den 1.5er Vorbau nicht weiter verwenden 
Gut, kam eben ein anderer dran, und wo ich gleich dabei war auch noch 1 cm kürzer als bisher.





Dafür wuchs dann eben der Lenker auch von 68cm auf 74cm an 

Dann noch schnell die Schaltung neu gerichtet




und noch ein bisschen was für die Optik getan (ein paar nette rote Elox-Teilchen, passt so schön zum neuen Dämpfer )





Was jetzt noch kommt...
- ein paar ordentliche Schlappen von Maxxis (irgendwie muss ich ja die Gewichtsersparnis von der Gabel wieder wett machen )
- noch ein bisschen mehr rotes Elox-Blingbling
- ordentliche Pedale, die hoffentlich diesmal länger halten als ein halbes Jahr (die Lager von den aktuellen sind im Eimer)
- und vielleicht noch eine automatische Sattelstütze

Dann ist mein Bike urlaubsreif, und ich wahrscheinlich auch 

Und jetzt bin ich schon gespannt auf Melles Demo


----------



## MelleD (20. Dezember 2010)

Nix Demo, Syren 

Ich mag die neuen Fox-Gabeln, die Beschichtung 
Hast ein sehr schönes Bike da stehen.

Was sagt die Waage?


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2010)

Ups, sry, da hab ich wohl was durcheinander gebracht 
Viel zu viele neue Räder hier 



MelleD schrieb:


> Was sagt die Waage?



 fürs Wiegen und Messen ist mein Liebster zuständig 
Überschlagsrechnung: ~16kg vor Umbau, -500g Gabel, -200g Sattel + Griffe, +100g Dämpfer ->Irgendwas um 15.5 kg
Wenn dann noch die neuen Reifen rein kommen lande ich eh wieder dicke über 16 kg... also ist's auch wurscht... hauptsache die 18 kg Marke nicht geknackt 

Mich interessiert mehr, wie es sich fährt  (hoffentlich ist die mistige weiße Pampe bald verschwunden, damit ich's ausprobieren kann)


----------



## MelleD (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich durfte ja einmal gucken  
Hier noch mit alten Decals druff






Nu mit lila und Kurbel.





Kommt noch ne 36er Fox Float rein und schwarze Spank-Felgen.
Der lila Lenker ist unterwegs 
Mein Schatz baut dann mal weiter zusammen, fertig werde ich es erst Heiligabend bewundern können. Man, hab ich nen Schatz zuhause


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2010)

@ Scylla:

Glückwunsch - da hast Du Dir ja was schönes aufgebaut - wusst ich doch, dass da was "Besonderes" im Busch ist . Sieht Klasse aus - und mit noch ein paar BlingBling's wird es nochmal so schön (nicht, dass ich da etwa vorbelastet bin  )

Der Vorbau ist so richtig schön "knubbelig"  und die Talas wird schon ihren Dienst tun. Viel Spass damit im Urlaub 


... und jetzt sind ja schon 3 Liteville in der Familie - ein bisschen neidisch in bin 

Das Demo ist übrigens von turbo-huhnchen - wo steckt sie überhaupt? (Wahrscheinlich im Schnee - Punktesammeln für den WP)


@ Melle:

...natürlich Lila . Kannst du es denn überhaupt noch abwarten bis Weihnachten?

Hurra ... mein Fred lebt


----------



## MelleD (20. Dezember 2010)

Nee, das Warten wird immer schwerer.
Vorallem, wenn man weiß, wo es liegt/steht.

Ja, ich bleibe meiner Farbe treu 
Und da das schwarz noch ein bisschen dezenter ist und die Farbe mehr schluckt, wird es noch ein bisschen lilaner als vorher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Dezember 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das Demo ist übrigens von turbo-huhnchen - wo steckt sie überhaupt? (Wahrscheinlich im Schnee - Punktesammeln für den WP)


 
Ganz richtig erkannt, das hier war Sonntag beim Punkte sammeln 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7848893&postcount=2702

Der Demorahmen liegt leider noch immer unberührt da. Bin noch auf der Suche nach ner Schaltung (wird nicht vom Biggi übernommen) werde aber wohl in Neuteile investieren. 
Hier aber der erste Schnapper fürs neue Bike, den möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.






Mit etwas Glück finde ich zwischen den Feiertagen neben dem biken, langlaufen, rollentrainern, beim Umzug helfen, renovieren, etc. auch noch Zeit zum schrauben


----------



## Martina H. (23. Dezember 2010)

Sieht nach Spass aus 

... und mach Fotos vom Aufbau - wenn du denn dazu kommst 

... oder Du bringst es hier vorbei


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Dezember 2010)

So, es geht ein wenig weiter. Habe gestern das BigHit zerpflückt und jetzt nur noch einen Rahmen, einen Laufradsatz und einen Schuhkarton voll Kleinteile über *schnüff* 
Habe mich doch dazu durchgerungen im Demo einen neuen Steuersatz zu verbauen, weiß aber noch nicht welchen   Brauche einen Semi-Integrierten Reduziersteuersatz von 1.5" auf 1 1/8" und er sollte rot eloxiert sein.


----------



## _Becky_ (29. Dezember 2010)

Sixpack-The-Cup-Reduziersteuersatz-semi-integriert oder Chris-King-InSet-Steuersatz-semi-integriert


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2010)

... Acros:

http://r2-bike.com/acros-reduziersteuersatz-ai-25


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Januar 2011)

So, ich lasse ihn mal wieder aufleben, den Aufbauthread von uns Mädels!

Hier ist schon mal der Anfang:

Ein Cube Reaction Rahmen, Modell 2009, 14" (bin ja auch nicht so groß)



Verbaut werden folgende Teile:

Avid Elixier 5 Scheibenbremse (VR 185mm/HR185mm), Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm, Mavic Crossride LRS mit Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo 2.25, Komplettgruppe XT 3x10fach, Vorbau 70mm von PRO, Flatbar-Lenker und Sattelstütze von Contec, Sattelklemme - Griffe - Schnellspanner von Sixpack in Weiss (geplant war erst alles in Rot - wieder verworfen).

Die Bremse ist neu gekauft (da lohnt sich der Preisvergleich im Internet) oder wie die Gabel und die Reifen mit Schläuchen günstig aus dem Bikemarkt hier. Den LRS hatte ich im Herbst mal günstig bei ebay ersteigert. Der sollte eigentlich für den Wintereinsatz mit den Spikereifen für mein Rotwild sein - so war mal der Plan, aber jetzt werden sie für diesen Zweck verwendet.

Zur Zeit ist der Rahmen beim Händler, der mir das Innenlager und den Steuersatz einpresst. Das lasse ich vom Fachmann machen, das kann ich nicht!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich ganz herzlichst bei Martina bedanken, die mir mit Rat und Tat zu Seite stand (und sicherlich auch noch stehen wird) und die ich schon bestimmt so manches Loch in den Bauch gefragt habe  und der ich auch den Wink mit dem Rahmen zu verdanken habe - der war echt ein super Schnapp
*Danke *

Werde Euch immer auf dem aktuellen Stand halten, wie´s so läuft, mit allen Höhen und Tiefen, Widrigkeiten, Problemen und freudigen Momenten, die mich bei diesem Projekt erwarten werden 

PS: Die restlichen (vorhandenen) Teile findet ihr in meinen "Fotos" - reinklicken und anschauen


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

....ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell , aber einer uns´rer aufbauten war das transalp ht meiner frau in perlmutt . meiner m. nach , schön geworden . ein paar bilder  lg , k.


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

...und weiter...


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

..und die letzten ..


----------



## Martina H. (16. Januar 2011)

@blutbuche:

schick, schick - diese Transalps find ich ja auch immer wieder gut 

@silvermoon:



> die mir mit Rat und Tat zu Seite stand (und sicherlich auch noch stehen wird)



...versprochen   - bin ja selber ganz gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (17. Januar 2011)

@Martina:


... ich auch, sag ich Dir  

Kassette passt und ist jetzt auch schon da wo sie hingehört


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2011)

Habe gestern den Rahmen, der zum Einpressen der Lager beim Händler war,  endlich abholen können.




Hab, trotz des superschönen Wetters den ganzen Nachmittag "gebastelt". So weit hat alles ganz gut geklappt. Muss nur noch die Schaltung vernünftig einstellen, Schaltzüge müssen auch noch gekürzt werden und sowie die Bremsleitungen. Dann isses FERTIG!!!

So schauts im Moment aus:





*Fazit des ersten Selbstaufbau: *
Wenn man das, so wie ich, noch nie gemacht hat, dann kann es stellenweise schon sehr aufregend und nervenaufreibend sein  Wusste garnicht das ich soooooo geduldig bin! Aber es macht echt viel Spaß, wenn man wirklich Stück für Stück zusammenfügt und das Bike als solches erkennbar wird.
Aber zuerst muss ich noch die Schaltung richtig einstellen, da hatte ich gestern Abend keinen Nerv mehr 
Ob ich die Bremsleitung selbst kürze, weiß ich nicht . Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Muss man dann ja auch noch mit nem speziellen Entlüftungskit entlüften... Mal sehn.... wäre ja wohl die Herausforderung schlechthin.

Bin echt gespannt wie es sich fährt   ... wenn´s mal fertig ist 

Ein Bild des Endproduktes folgt auf alle Fälle!!!


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2011)

... geht doch 

Schaltung einstellen ist keine Wissenschaft - das schaffst Du 

... und die Bremsleitungen sehen jetzt nicht so viel zu lang aus, dass es unbedingt nötig wäre - wenn die Perspektive nicht täuscht.

Also: geh' schrauben -  











und dann Probefahrt 

... mal sehen, ob das Rotwild dann in den Ruhestand geschickt wird


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2011)

... die hintere Bremsleitung muss auf alle Fälle gekürzt werden, die Vordere - naja, mal schaun. Aber schaut doch schon ganz gut aus. Bin echt stolz auf mich, mein Nervenkostüm und meine ungeahnten Schrauberfähigkeiten 
Geh jetzt nen Schraubenzieher holen und dann gehts an die Schaltung


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2011)

Fertisch 
So, da steht es nun, mein kleines schwarzes Cube Reaction 
Hmmm, noch etwas schüchtern und das erste mal an der frischen Luft, aber die erste Probefahrt um den Block mit Bravour bestanden  











Jetzt müssen nur noch die Bremszüge gekürzt werden und das, so habe ich´s beschlossen, lasse ich beim Händler machen. Nee, das mache ich nicht selber  
Der wird gucken, wenn ich mit dem fertigen Bike in den Laden einlaufe! Der war nämlich sehr skeptisch und traute mir den Selbstaufbau so garnicht zu. Tja, Junge, da haste dich wohl ganz schön geirrt


Ach ja, die Trekkingpedale waren nur für die Probefahrt mal eben schnell montiert. Die werden natürlich standesgemäß gegen ein paar Clickies ausgetauscht!


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

schön geworden - was ists  für ne rahmenhöhe ????


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2011)

... und - wie war die Probefahrt?

Die Bremsleitungen sind doch deutlich zu lang (wo hattest du die auf dem anderen Foto versteckt?).

Wenn man sich an das Entlüften nicht rantraut, ist es völlig in Ordnung zum Händler zu gehen - letztenendes sind die Bremsen ja wichtig - da muss man kein Risiko eingehen. Ist jedoch auch keine Weltraumtechnik - wenn man einmal das Prinzip verstanden hat ist es eigentlich ganz easy. Allerdings müsstest Du dafür ja auch noch Material einkaufen - kommt dann womöglich auf den gleichen Preis wie beim Händler...

Bevor Du zum Händler fährst (guck doch beim Entlüften einfach mal zu) kontrollier nochmal alle Schrauben - nicht dass der hinterher die Augen verdreht und so Kommentare wie:

Frauen und Schrauben 

abgibt 

Ansonsten: schön geworden - und macht bestimmt viel Spass 

Was wiegt es denn?

@blutbuche: ist ein 14 Zöller...


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

ah , deshalb so winzig ..


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2011)

@ blutbuche: Ja, ich find es auch sehr schön 
Ist ein kleiner 14" Rahmen (bin ja auch nicht soooo groß)


@ Martina: 
Klar hab ich alle Schrauben noch einmal auf den Nm genau nachgedreht. Den Triumph würde ich dem Typ nicht gönnen 
Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht, wird aber noch nachgeholt. Vielleicht (hoffentlich) unter 11 kg, oh, ich bin total schlecht im Schätzen. Müsste ich echt wiegen, um genaueres zu sagen. Naja, der LRS ist ja nicht gerade der Leichteste auf dem Markt, aber lag hier noch so ungenutzt rum...
Probefahrt war zwar nur um den Block, also Straße, aber es fühlt sich echt gut an. Die Rahmenhöhe ist perfekt, schön kompakt und somit sehr wendig. Aber ich denke, Vorbaumäßig werde ich evtl. noch was ändern. Hab das Gefühl, das er ein bißel zu kurz ist und zu steil ist (70 mm und Steigung +/- 10°). Hatte mich beim Vorbau an meinem Rotwild HT orientiert. Aber denke mal, dass wird sich definitiv bei der ersten richtigen langen Fahrt zeigen, ob der verändert werden muss, also was länger und von der Steigung niedriger sein darf. 
Wegen der Bremsleitungen dachte ich auch, bis ich mir das alles besorgt und gekauft hätte, bringe ich´s für das Geld lieber zum Händler und gönne mir den "Luxus", das nicht machen zu müssen  Sonst war ja, bis auf das Einpressen der Lager, alles mit viel Geduld, guten Nerven und viel Liebe für´s Detail (betrifft die Schaltung  ) selbstgemacht 

So.... und was bau´ich als Nächstes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

denke , es geht mehr auf die 12 kg zu ....


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> denke , es geht mehr auf die 12 kg zu ....



Werde es auf alle Fälle wiegen (bin ja selber mal gespannt) und es hier mit aktuellen Foto, gekürzten Bremsleitungen, dem Segen meines Händlers  und den technischen Daten einstellen. 
Es hat ja noch ein bißel Abspeckpotenzial


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Februar 2011)

So, hier kommt mein letztes Update meines Selbstaufbau´s :

*Technische Daten:*

Cube "Reaction" Rahmen, 14", Modell 2009
Shimano XT 3x10-fach, Komplettgruppe
Shimano XTR Pressfit-Lager
Avid Elixir 5 - Bremse (VR/HR 185er Scheiben )
Vorbau von PRO 70mm, 10° Steigung, 31.8mm
Race Face "Evolve" XC Flatbar, 31.8mm
SIXPACK Schraubgriffe Fingertrix
Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm mit Poploc
Ritchey Steuerlager 1 1/8 ", semiintegriert
Selle Italia Trans AM x2 Lady - Sattel
Contec Sattelstütze, 31.6mm
Sixpack Sattelklemme, 34.9mm
Mavic "Crossride" - LRS mit SIXPACK Schnellspanner
Schwalbe "Rocket Ron" Evo 26x2.1
Shimano SPD-PD-M540 Pedale

Gewicht zur Zeit (noch):





... was aber noch nach unten hin ausbaufähig ist 

... und hier noch ein paar Bilder 













 Endlich fertig!!! 

... und ich find´s total schön 


PS: Fand den schwarzen Flaschenhalter doch besser *grins*


----------



## Martina H. (5. Februar 2011)

> Fand den schwarzen Flaschenhalter doch besser




... ich auch 

Gewicht ist ja erstmal mehr als aktzeptabel - weniger geht (fast) immer  - muss aber auch bezahlt werden 

Und der Händler hat ja gar nicht so viel gemeckert 

... jetzt aber:


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ich auch
> 
> Gewicht ist ja erstmal mehr als aktzeptabel - weniger geht (fast) immer  - muss aber auch bezahlt werden
> 
> ...




Morgen ist die erste richtige Probefahrt 
Hatte heute leider keine Zeit 
Ich werde Dir anschließend auch gleich berichten, wie es war - versprochen!!!

PS: ... und 1000 Dank für Deine seelische und moralische Unterstützung! War ja doch nicht sooooooo schlimm und schwierig, wie ich es erst anfangs dachte (O;


----------



## Veloce (6. Februar 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> So, hier kommt mein letztes Update meines Selbstaufbau´s :
> 
> *Technische Daten:*
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad .
Das gefällt auch der Meisterin
Bin gespannt wie du mit dem Ron in dieser Jahreszeit klar kommst   .
Gewicht kannst du später je nach Budget noch abspecken .
Die Bremshebel sollltest du noch für die Ein/zweifingerbedienung von den Griffen abrücken.    
Viel Spaß beim Trailrocken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2011)

> ... und 1000 Dank für Deine seelische und moralische Unterstützung




... so viel habe ich ja nicht gemacht


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, mein Dauergrinsen  geht heute nicht mehr weg!!! Habe heute Nachmittag bei herrlichstem Wetter, mit viel Sonne und milden Temperaturen, meine erste richtige Testfahrt mit meinem kleinen Schwarzen unternommen und ich muss sagen, das war total genial 
Das kleine Dingen hat ja einen riesigen Spaßfaktor, klein und wendig, kompakte Geometrie eben und somit Beinfreiheit (!!!!) und lässt sich superschön durch die Trails rocken Ich bin endlos begeistert und freu mich so, dass es so ist wie es ist  
Die neue Shimano XT 3x10-fach ist klasse (gerade berghoch tritt sich´s leichter - das freut mich Bergmuffel), die 185er Scheiben der Avid packen richtig gut zu (finde ich klasse), die gebrauchte Reba tut brav ihren Dienst und ansonsten funktioniert alles tadellos! Den Vorbau werde ich aber eventuell noch ändern, wird wohl einen Ticken länger - mal sehen, werde ich nach einigen Touren letztendlich entscheiden.
Abschließend kann ich sagen, dass dieses Projekt sich absolut gelohnt hat. Auch wenn ich manchmal an mir gezweifelt hatte, ob ich das überhaupt alleine schaffe . Aber ein so tolles Bike ist doch Dank und Lohn genug für all die Arbeit  

Eine endlos dauergrinsende und sich freuende Antje 

@ Martina: 
Glaube, das Rotwild muss sich ein anderes Zuhause suchen 
(das kann in punkto Fahrspaß so gar nicht mithalten)

@Veloce:
Danke für das Lob! Klar ist der Rocket Ron nicht gerade der ideale Reifen für die momentanen Bedingungen (eher ein Racer fürs Trockene), stimmt schon. Der hat sich schon relativ schnell mit Dreck zugesetzt, aber es war noch ok. Denke, seine Zeit wird auch noch kommen (O;


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2011)

Erst einmal Glückwunsch zu Deinem ersten Selbstaufbau. Ist hübsch geworden.
Da das Cube Reaction aber doch eher ein Racebike ist, finde ich die 185er Scheiben, wahrscheinlich auch für Deine Körpergröße/Dein Körpergewicht, etwas überdimensioniert. Es sei denn, du bringst ordentlich was auf die Waage.
Da sehe ich schon das erste Potential für ein paar Gramm Gewichtsersparnis (160er Scheiben sind leichter, und je nach Bremssattelaufnahme an Gabel und Rahmen kannst Du auch noch die Adapter sparen).
An meinem Winter XC-Bike fahre ich vorn 160 mit einer Avid BB7 (mechan. Scheibenbremse) und hinten eine V-Brake. Selbst mit dieser Kombi muß ich aufpassen, dass es in steilem Gelände nicht über den Lenker geht (bin 168cm groß und wiege zZ. 65kg). 
Will damit sagen, dass Du selbst bei 160 vo+hi ausreichend Reserven hättest.

Und falls Du hinten auch eine 185er Scheibe montiert hast (sieht zumindenst so aus), solltest Du auch mal schauen, was Cube für den Rahmen als max. Scheibengöße "zuläßt". Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß der Reaction Rahmen nur für max. 160 zugelassen ist.
Klar kannst du auch eine Größere montieren, aber im Falle eines Falles erlischt dann die Garantie!


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2011)

Sicherlich hast Du recht und sicherlich könnte ich bei meinem Gewicht von 45kg und größer als wie ne Parkuhr  auch locker ne 160er Scheibe fahren. Die habe ich beispielsweise auf meinem Rotwild HT, aber ganz ehrlich fühl ich mich mit der größeren Scheibe wohler  Ist Ansichtssache, natürlich sehen die 185er Scheiben ziemlich heavy aus an dem putzigen Rahmen (das fand ich ehrlich gesagt anfangs auch), gewichtsmäßig packt die schon ein bißel mehr auf die Waage, aber Sicherheit geht bei mir vor  
Aber das ist schon in Ordnung


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2011)

> Will damit sagen, dass Du selbst bei 160 vo+hi ausreichend Reserven hättest.



... auch meine Meinung , allerdings hat Avid ein "anderes Mass" - ich glaube, die sind dann 165 



> Glaube, das Rotwild muss sich ein anderes Zuhause suchen
> (das kann in punkto Fahrspaß so gar nicht mithalten)



... sag ich doch - oder wer hat Dich zum 14 Zöller "gezwungen"

- krieg ich jetzt das Rotwild als "Provision" ?? 



> Aber ein so tolles Bike ist doch Dank und Lohn genug für all die Arbeit  Eine endlos dauergrinsende und sich freuende Antje



... ist ein super Gefühl, wenn man sich was zutraut, unsicher ist, es durchzieht - und dann klappt es auch noch... 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spass mit Deinem "Neuen" 


und jetzt ist das hier ja fast schon Pflicht


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2011)

> Und falls Du hinten auch eine 185er Scheibe montiert hast (sieht zumindenst so aus), solltest Du auch mal schauen, was Cube für den Rahmen als max. Scheibengöße "zuläßt". Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, daß der Reaction Rahmen nur für max. 160 zugelassen ist.
> Klar kannst du auch eine Größere montieren, aber im Falle eines Falles erlischt dann die Garantie!



... das solltest Du auf alle Fälle beachten!!!!!


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2011)

Nee, nee, nee Martina Avid hat 160.

@Silvermoon

Bei der 185er am Rahmen hätte ich nur Bedenken, daß einfach ein zu großes DM in die Sitzstrebe eingeleitet wird, was im ungüntigsten Fall einen Bruch der Sitzstrebe zur Folge haben könnte. Deshalb von Cube wahrscheinlich auch nur eine Freigabe bis max 160.
Und bei 45kg definitiv 160/160!!! Viel hilft nicht immer viel, auch wenn es optisch Sicherheit vermittelt.


----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2011)

... oK, wusste nur, dass die 185er "krumm" sind und das dann auch auf die Kleineren bezogen - egal 160er reichen auf alle Fälle...

... und das mit der "Rahmenfreigabe" sollte man auf alle Fälle beachten...

... zumal: mehr als blockieren geht hinten eh' nicht 

Wirklich bremsen tut man vorn!


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2011)

Genau.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2011)

Gut, dass ihr mich in Bezug auf die hintere Bremsscheibe noch mal angesprochen habt. Hab gerade mal Recherche betrieben und es stimmt, max. 160 hinten.
Das wird natürlich sofort geändert! Pack ich die andere Scheibe aufs Rotwild. Die Avid G3 Clean Sweep passt ja auf alle Elixir Modelle und da ich am Rotwild die Elixir R drauf habe und vorne nur ne 160er Scheibe, kann ich die prima dort "verwerten".

Danke nochmal  Seht ihr, als "Aufbaufrischling" ist mir da echt ein dummer Fehler unterlaufen  Hätte ich mich vorher besser informieren sollen, passiert mir auch nimmer 

Entschuldigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (6. Februar 2011)

> Entschuldigung



...häääh, warum???

Wenn sich hier jemand entschuldigen muss (und man das Ganze richtig betrachtet): Dein Händler hätte Dich beim "Durchchecken" darauf aufmerksam machen müssen - wenn er nicht damit beschäftigt gewesen wäre, Fehler in Deinem Aufbau zu suchen um ihn Dir madig zu machen...


 ... auch ich hätte Dir das sagen müssen - wenn ich es denn gewusst hätte... sorry von meiner Seite...

... aber gut, dass es das Forum gibt - da gibt es immer jemanden, der etwas mehr weiss als ein Anderer - und dieses Wissen auch noch weitergibt 

Danke Lucie


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2011)

Du mußt dich nicht entschuldigen. Und ein dummer Fehler war es auch nicht. Ist sicher allen schon passiert, selbst der erfahrensten Schrauberin sind und werden Fehler unterlaufen. 
Das LO ja auch u.a. auch dafür da, um sich konstruktiv auszutauschen. Dümmer wird frau davon jedenfalls nicht.

...das arme Rotwild, aber trotzdem viel Spaß auf den Trail mit Deinem Cube.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2011)

Jetzt muss ich noch mal blöd fragen (als Frischling sozusagen und am Anfang seines Wissens) Auf dem Rotwild ist vorne eine Avid G2 Clean Sweep drauf, eine 160er, kann ich diese denn auf dem Cube hinten drauf machen? Also, statt einer G3??? Ist das ok? Und die G3 185er auf das Rotwild vorne statt eine G2? Habe gelesen, dass die G2 minimal dünner ist. Haut das hin oder sollte ich mir besser eine G3 160er Scheibe fürs Cube holen wg dem Bremssattel, weil der vielleicht eine Mimose ist und darunter evtl. leidet. Oh je, jetzt bin sogar ich ein wenig durcheinander. 

Aber Du verstehst meinen Gedankengang????

Vielleicht war der Fachmann so fasziniert von der Tatsache, dass Frauen nicht nur gut kochen können (ok, mich schließe ich da aus) sondern auch mal ein Bike alleine zusammenschrauben in der Lage sind und er deshalb das nicht mit der Bremsscheibe bemerkt hat!?

Noch was @ Martina: Also, Du brauchst Dich hier nicht zu entschuldigen, wirklich nicht! So, das musste ich jetzt auch noch mal gesagt haben. Jawohl!!! und jetzt höre ich auf hier ständig meinen Text zu ändern - ist ja schrecklich


----------



## lucie (6. Februar 2011)

Die G2 kannst Du natürlich am Cube nutzen.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2011)

... also macht das jetzt keinen Karpfen fett??? 
Dann kann ich die Scheiben ja gerade untereinander tauschen. Die 160er G2 vom Rotw. auf´s Cube hinten und die 185er G3 vom Cube hinten aufs Rotw. vorne. 
Schön, Geld gespart und 2 Bikes glücklich gemacht. So, und mir gehts jetzt auch wieder gut. Mir ist auch schon ganz schwindelig von wegen G3 und G2 und überhaupt...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Februar 2011)

Problem gelöst!
185er Scheibe hinten gegen eine 160er ausgetauscht 
Jetzt kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen 

Danke Mädels


----------



## Fie (8. Februar 2011)

Okay,

der Rahmen ist ein Drössinger und was genau daran verbaut wird, ist noch nicht ganz so sicher. Auf jeden Fall bekommt es (das HT  ) die Felgen und Gabel vom Kona. Je nach dem, wie schnell ich meine Tango Orange Teile zusammen habe!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Februar 2011)

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das fertige HT ausschaut 
... und ganz ganz viele Fotos machen  und hier einstellen - finde das immer total spannend, wenn man die einzelnen Teile zu einem Ganzen zusammenfügt!


----------



## Fie (20. Februar 2011)

Hab mir ne Magura Wotan (160mm) geschossen hier im Forum und ich muß sagen, fairer ging der Preis nicht. Die Gabel sieht einfach mal aus wie neu und das noch von einem User hier aus meiner unmittelbaren Gegend! Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Angebot vom Händler zwecks den X.0 Tango Orange Teilen! Somit geht es in Sachen HT eher schleppend voran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2011)

...schöner rahmen .scheint das gleiche orange zu sein , wie an meinem nico bass ??!! greez , k.


----------



## BergZwergin (22. Februar 2011)

So, lange genug hats ja gedauert!! Vor Weihnachten hatte ich mir das Rahmenset bestellt - dann kam das Bauprojekt erstmal zum Erliegen. Heute wurde es endlich fertig geworden!! Danke auch an meinen Mann für das Zur-Seite stehen und mit anpacken, wenn ich nichtmehr weiter kam.

Spezifikationen: Poison Morphium 2011 Rahmen, DT Swiss XRC 100 TS Gabel, SRAM X7 Schaltung.
In Planung sind noch ein paar schöne Bremsen mit weißen Leitungen  Und die selben Räder nochmal in halb so schwer. Die Räder machen gefühlt das halbe Gewicht vom Rad aus....aber sie waren weiß + billigst und tuns fürs erste auf jeden Fall mal. Man muss sich ja auch noch Tuning-Potential lassen.

Hat sich der Selberbau gelohnt: JAJAJAJAAA!!! Fährt sich SOOO geil, passt mir perfekt!! Ich bin total glücklich und liebe meinen kleinen Giftzwerg!!


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Februar 2011)

@ BergZwergin:
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!*

Wenn man sein Bike selber aufgebaut hat, dann ist das schon was ganz Besonderes und man hat ne ganz andere Beziehung zu dem Bike (weiß, hört schon etwas komisch an). Aber man weiß, was da für ne Arbeit drinne steckt und was es manchmal an Nerven gekostet hat, wenn mal was nicht so geklappt hat wie es sollte  ...aber schließlich wächst man an seinen Aufgaben - Frau auch!
Ich liebe auch mein kleines Schwarzes heiß und innig 

Ist schon ein tolles Gefühl, wenn´s dann mal fertig ist und man das erste Mal mit fahren kann


----------



## Fie (24. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...schöner rahmen .scheint das gleiche orange zu sein , wie an meinem nico bass ??!! greez , k.



nennt sich Bomber Orange. 

Also, die Tango Orange Teile kann ich wohl abhaken. Die gibt es offiziell nicht mehr zu kaufen. Nur noch in den anderen Farben 
Das, was die Bucht etc so anbietet, sind Restbestände. 2x10 gäbe es, aber darauf habe ich keine Lust!


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2011)

Ist doch egal, ob Restbestände oder nicht... so schnell wird der Kram auch nicht kaputt gehen.
Bei Bike Mailorder sind Schaltwerk und Trigger in Orange z.B. noch als verfügbar gelistet.


----------



## Fie (24. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, ob Restbestände oder nicht... so schnell wird der Kram auch nicht kaputt gehen.
> Bei Bike Mailorder sind Schaltwerk und Trigger in Orange z.B. noch als verfügbar gelistet.



Ich weiß 

aber noch zögere ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2011)

..hör´auf zu zögern ...,)   ja , genau : bomber orange - so heissts !! schööön !


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Februar 2011)

Ich bin´s nochmal 

Habe hier noch ein paar aktuelle Foto´s von meinem kleinen Cube mit nem anderen LRS.





Die American Classic habe ich hier im Bikemarkt des Forums entdeckt und zu einem super Preis von einem anderen Mitglied erstanden. Sie sind kaum gebraucht (was man auch sehen kann). Donnerstag sind sie gekommen  und gestern habe ich sie auch gleich draufgemacht.

Finde, die sehen sooooo richtig gut aus und passen optisch prima zu dem kleinen Schwarzen 





Gewichtsmäßig hat sich auch ein bißel was getan. Statt der anfänglichen 11,3kg zeigt die Waage nur noch 10,7kg - na, das geht doch 





So, jetzt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Martina H. (27. Februar 2011)

... na, hier tut sich ja richtig was 

@Bergzwergin: kann mich Silvermoon nur anschliessen - was Selbstgebautes macht stolz und glücklich - und wenn es dann noch passt, gefällt, funktioniert ist es kaum noch zu toppen  Schön geworden

@Fie: Bilder, Bilder ... und schon entschieden mit den orangenen Teilen?

@Silvermoon: mach man so weiter, dann schickst du das Rotwild doch noch in Rente


----------



## Fie (27. Februar 2011)

@ Martina H.

ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden, bin noch am Gucken. Schließlich habe ich so einen Haufen Geld nicht einfach mal unter der Matratze liegen...
Es gibt noch keine Bilder, denn es fehlt für das HT eigentlich noch so gut wie ALLES!


----------



## BergZwergin (27. Februar 2011)

gestern ging der Giftzwerg dann mal auf die Waage. Hat ca. 3kg Übergewicht wie ich finde. Erstmal neue Schuhe bestellt für ihn *hehe*
Neuer LRS ist in Planung. Achja, und ich habe gestern beschlossen, ne weiße Sattelstütze + weißer Sattel muss auchnoch her. 
Achja, und das Handling bergab ist sensationell. Ich hatte fast Freudentränen in den Augen nach der Abfahrt gestern!!


----------



## Martina H. (27. Februar 2011)

> Ich hatte fast Freudentränen in den Augen nach der Abfahrt gestern!!



 kann ich nachvollziehen


... besonders, da ich gestern mal wieder vor "meiner" Treppe gestanden habe, Hände verkrampft an den Bremsen, Schnappatmung und - Tränen in den Augen (allerdings vor Enttäuschung und Wut über mich selber)


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2011)

..kann es auch gut nachvollzieh´n , dass einen der stolz übermannt , wenn man das erste mal mit einem "selbst geborenen " in den wald kurbelt . tolles gefühl !!!
bei einem meiner ersten ht´s hab ich mich am ersten tag gleich gelegt , weil ich auf einer nassen wurzel weggerutscht bin . hatte eine schramme - relativ tief - im oberrohr . und da hab ´ich echt geflennt .... so ein schönes neues bike - und dann das .... schon verrückt ...
das war das schätzchen .....


----------



## mountymaus (4. März 2011)

Da es vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren das Rad in Deutschland nicht in Größe S zu kaufen gab und ich nicht abwarten konnte, habe ich es mir dennoch in M gekauft. Es musste jetzt gehen... 






Es wurde zerlegt und aus dem www habe ich dann den Rahmen in S bekommen... 
Nun ist es fertig geworden...

Jetzt möchte ich mein "kleines" schwarzes präsentieren.
Bei herrlichem Wetter...
















Weitere Bilder findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## Martina H. (4. März 2011)

... und? Passt es in S besser?

Eigentlich bin ich ja "Schwarzfan" aber hier gefällt mir das Weiße irgendwie besser - vielleicht liegt's an der silbernen Gabel...

@Bergzwergin:

Wenn Du eh' eine neue Stütze kaufen willst: nimm lieber eine ohne Versatz - so sieht es irgendwie nicht ganz passig aus: nach hinten gekröpfte Stütze aber der Sattel ist ganz nach vorn geschoben... nur mal so


----------



## blutbuche (4. März 2011)

..das weisse gefällt mir auch besser - mag aber auch an der "normaleren" grösse  liegen - die miniräder gefallen mir meist weniger ... ist bei meinen beiden ht`s auch so , sind 16 zoll . und ich mag die fullys in 17 oder 18 zoll vom ausseh´n her viel lieber - aber bei ht´s gehts leider nicht grösser , weil sonst das oberrohr zu lang ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (24. März 2011)

LRS da. Hinterrad wurde ummontiert. Sieht schick aus, ABER, von den Scheibenbremsen die Schrauben sind Torx und eine davon geht nicht auf, ist innen rund. Soll heißen, jetzt brauch ich auch noch neue Schreibenbremsen. Wollte ich eh, aber nicht sofort...


----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2011)

... wieso brauchst du wegen einer "rundgenudelten" Schraube neue Bremsen?


----------



## Fie (24. März 2011)

Ich weiß, dass ich im Prinzip nur eine Scheibe brauche...

Kann man jeder ex-beliebige Scheibe verbauen? Im Moment habe ich eine 160er hinten. Vorne ne 203, die muß auch bleiben. Ist ne ShimanoBremse


----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2011)

... im Prinzip brauchst du nur eine neue Schraube...

Du kannst jede gleich (aufpassen bei Avid - die haben z. B. 185er Scheiben) große Scheibe verbauen - die maximale Größe gibt jedoch der Rahmenhersteller, bzw. der Gabelhersteller vor.


----------



## Fie (24. März 2011)

Vorne brauch ich eine 203, drunter geht nicht!

Aber was kann ich hinten verbauen? Muß ich mich mal schlau machen oder einfach wieder ne 160er verbauen.
Klar brauch ich nur die Scheibe, aber ich hatte eh vor, mir eine Neue zu holen. Ich will die Magura Marte SL in weiß/rot


----------



## Martina H. (24. März 2011)

> Ich weiß, dass ich im Prinzip nur eine Scheibe brauche...





> ... im Prinzip brauchst du nur eine neue Schraube...





> Klar brauch ich nur die Scheibe



Aha 



> Ich will die Magura Marte SL in weiß/rot



O K, bitte sehr:

Magura Marta


----------



## Fie (25. März 2011)

Martina, alles wird gut! 

Ich habe meinen Händler mal drauf angesetzt, mal sehen, was sich da machen läßt!


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2011)

...weiss rote scheibe zu nem grünen lrs - oder hat sich das mit dem grün erledigt .... bin net mehr so ganz auf dem laufenden ...,) greez , k.


----------



## Fie (26. März 2011)

Oh ja, sorry. Ich habe jetzt einen roten LRS. Ich hatte keine Lust mehr, länger zu suchen. Der wurde von einem Neurad abgebaut. Mit orange ist einfach mal vorerst gestorben. Und Grün eben auch... Schließlich will ich wieder fahren!! Ich glaube, seit 2 Monaten kann ich das grad nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (26. März 2011)

Ich habe die Schraube von der Scheibe aufbekommen. 
Neuer LRS umgerüstet
neuer Steuersatz verbaut
neue Gabel eingesetzt
neuen LRS montiert
die hintere Bremse schleift und ich bekomme es nicht weg... *grummel*


PS: habe  mich heute noch mal an der hintern Bremse versucht. Keine Chance! Selbst wenn ich die Beläge rausmache, schleift sie immer noch. Mit Unterlagscheiben rumexperimentiert, nichts. Die Scheibe schleift innen am Gehäuse! Ich steig nicht dahinter, was anders ist als vorher...


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juli 2011)

Hurra,






ich darf wieder schrauben 







Mal sehen, wie viel leichter es nachher ist - und wieviel besser es sich dann fahren wird.




Ausgangsgewicht:




















Obwohl 


























ob das jemals wieder was wird?? 







Leichter ist es jedenfalls jetzt schon 

 

 








Also


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2011)

kann es sein, dass das blaue Gary Fisher mir irgendwie bekannt vorkommt? 

Bin ja schon mal gespannt, was das wird!
Komplett auseinandergerupft! 
Na wenn das nicht mal nach einem Großprojekt aussieht 

Weitermachen, schnell, schnell *neugierigbin*


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Juli 2011)

... Martina baut wieder!!!



Wo ist das Popcorn??? Wann fängt´s denn an??? *Supergespanntichbin*

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder .... machen nicht vergessen


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

...rahmen sieht schon mal gut aus ..


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juli 2011)

@ scylla: richtig, du kennst es  und komplett auseinandergerupft trifft es ziemlich gut, als ich die Lager gesehen habe hat mich (fast) der Schlag getroffen. Aber,      



... alles wird gut  


Natürlich mache ich Bilder, wird allerdings ein bisschen dauern, bis es weitergeht:

Der Rahmen ist jetzt erstmal zum Pulvern weg - mal sehen wann der wiederkommt. Ich hoffe es klappt mit meinem "internen" Terminplan - Zeit wird knapp, da er eigentlich schon fast eine Woche eher auf Reisen gehen sollte.

Also kommen jetzt erstmal Wartungsarbeiten am Dämpfer, Aufkleber designen, Lager besorgen, Kleinkram erledigen, sowie das Lackieren der Sitzstreben. Da die Rohre aus Carbon sind, die in Alumuffen verklebt sind, können die nicht gepulvert werden. Die Muffen werden lackiert - soll ja nachher nicht nur leichter sein und besser funktionieren, hübsch aussehen soll es ja auch noch 

Desweiteren müssen auch noch einige Teile besorgt werden, einen Großteil habe ich schon. Welche wird hier nicht verraten - ein bisschen Überrraschung soll für die Besitzerin ja bleiben 

Und, was eigentlich fast das Schönste ist, wir sind zu Zweit: beim Teile suchen, Teile kaufen und nachher beim Schrauben

Lucie ist beim Projekt "HiFi goes Custom" dabei 

 Danke schon mal an Dich wegen der bisher geleisteten Schützenhilfe beim Denken, Überlegen, Abwägen, etc. 

Ach, und an die technisch Interessierten: Es handelt sich um ein HiFi Plus GS aus 2007 (angeblich sind aus dieser Serie nur 3 nach Deutschland gekommen) und der Rahmen ist wunderbar leicht: 2050 gr. ohne Dämpfer in Größe XS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2011)

Wow, jetzt bin ich aber wirklich gespannt!
Geiles Projekt mal wieder! 



PS: ähm, ich hab ja auch einen neuen Rahmen in der Warteschleife... nur falls du nicht ausgelastet sein solltest


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juli 2011)

> PS: ähm, ich hab ja auch einen neuen Rahmen in der Warteschleife... nur falls du nicht ausgelastet sein solltest



... immer gerne 


Und eine Korrektur: Von dem Rahmen sind in XS 3 nach Europa (Niederlande) gekommen - das ist einer davon.


----------



## lucie (2. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...ähm, ich hab ja auch einen neuen Rahmen in der Warteschleife... nur falls du nicht ausgelastet sein solltest



Fängt der Name des Rahmens bzw. der Marke zufällig mit "A" an?

@Martina

Meinst Du, daß der der Neuaufbau des Gary Fisher vom Gewicht her so viel leichter werden kann?


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Fängt der Name des Rahmens bzw. der Marke zufällig mit "A" an?



nene, wird nu doch erst mal ein Stahlprodukt der Konkurrenz von der Insel mit "R"... was aber nicht heißt dass das "A" aus dem Sinn ist 



> Meinst Du, daß der der Neuaufbau des Gary Fisher vom Gewicht her so viel leichter werden kann?



fände ja eine "Vorher"-Teileliste schon mal interessant! Dann könnten wir miträtseln, was man alles tauschen könnte


----------



## lucie (3. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> nene, wird nu doch erst mal ein Stahlprodukt der Konkurrenz von der Insel mit "R"... was aber nicht heißt dass das "A" aus dem Sinn ist
> 
> Dann fängt's mit "Ra" an und hört mit "ey" auf, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2011)

... so, allzu viel will ich ja nicht verraten, aber was macht man, wenn man vor lauter Arbeit nicht mehr weiß, was man zuerst oder zuletzt machen soll?

Genau: alles liegen lassen und das machen, was einem Spaß macht 

Im Moment komm ich mir vor wie Frau Dr. Pille (wer schon Älter ist, weiß wen ich meine, die Jüngeren interessiert es wahrscheinlich eh' nicht  )


Es war einmal ein Lager:





...dem ging es ziemlich schlecht...








Hmmh, und dann war da diese Idee:


Erstmal sauber machen...






Nicht so - richtig sauber...





Nach genauer Begutachtung durch ein Mikroskop noch für gut befunden...

Neue Fettpackung:





...abgedichtet...





... und der komplette Lagersatz:






Wenn's auch mit dem Rahmen noch hapert - die laufen jedenfalls wieder einwandfrei - fast wie neu


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2011)

... wie aus dem Lehrbuch, sehr anschaulich 

Aber wer ist Frau  Dr. Pille??? klär mich mal auf


----------



## lucie (8. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Aber wer ist Frau  Dr. Pille??? klär mich mal auf



Für die Jüngeren und Nichtossis unter uns: 







Das ist sie, die berühmte Frau Puppendoktor Pille mit der grooooßen klugen Brille. 
Das DDR-Sandmännchen hatte sie fest unter Vertrag, damals aber noch ohne IGeL.


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Juli 2011)

ahhhh, danke lucie, jetzt bin ich im Bilde.
Aber kennen tu ich die Gute dennoch nicht. Hätte sie, schon wegen ihres Namens, in eine ganz andere Sparte zugeordnet, aber nicht zu dem Sandmännchen  So kann man sich irren .... wie kann man sich auch nur Frau Dr. Pille nennen 

ok, aber wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thread


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... im Prinzip brauchst du nur eine neue Schraube...
> 
> Du kannst jede gleich (aufpassen bei Avid - die haben z. B. 185er Scheiben) große Scheibe verbauen - die maximale Größe gibt jedoch der Rahmenhersteller, bzw. der Gabelhersteller vor.



hy Martina. wie weit bist du ? 
und denk an dein versprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. Juli 2011)

... versprochen ist versprochen und wird nicht gebrochen...

...irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann...

Aufkleber designt, Teile alle da - bis auf... 

Alles wird gut


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juli 2011)

> - bis auf...



Ja, bis auf:

den Spanner: kleine Steckachse für kleine Leute 





(Ein Dankeschön geht an German Lightness und BOR-Germany für das prompte Reagieren auf die Sonderwünsche einer ältern Dame , an einen anderen Herrn gehen noch ganz spezielle Dankesgrüße - aber alles zu seiner Zeit  )




So, und dann haben wir hier das Ergebnis der ersten "Tuningmassnahme".




Hier die Ausgangskonfiguration:














und jetzt: tataaatttaaaattaaaaa, Trommelwirbel, Tusch






















Geht schon, oder?






Fragen nach einzelnen Komponenten bitte nicht stellen - es soll ja noch eine Überraschung für die Besitzerin bleiben 


Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Fie (15. Juli 2011)

Wie hast du die Lager so perfekt sauber bekommen?


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juli 2011)

Die Lager hab ich erst mit WD40 gründlich gespült, dann durchs Ultraschallbad gejagt...


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juli 2011)

Nachdem wir uns beim Dämpferservice...







...und Gabel traveln (Reba Team von 100 mm auf 120 mm)...







... ausgetobt haben...

















gibt es hier noch ein besonderes Schmankerl:









Lager einpressen nach "Hausfrauenart" mit analoger Drehmomentanzeige


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juli 2011)

Großbaustelle HiFi beeendet! 











Die Vorgaben der Besitzerin waren:


Geringeres Gewicht, besseres Aussehen und niedrigere Überstandshöhe...


So - wir hätten:


Die Diät: Erfolgreich  (Jojo-Effekt ausgeschlossen )




 (ohne Pedale)


Die bessere Optik - sowieso 









und feddisch! 











Äähhhhh Stopp, da war doch noch was: Überstandshöhe 







...wir arbeiten dran


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Juli 2011)

Und die 12kg locker geknackt 

Eine Anpassung der Überstandshöhe könnte übrigens Interessant werden. Sollte das von der Besitzerin nach Begutachtung des Werkzeuges noch gewünscht sein, bitte ich um Fotos


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Juli 2011)

...


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juli 2011)

...rolls mal aus dem grünzeug raus ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2011)

sehr sehr gute arbeit Martina


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

nein, Martina, ich werde dich jetzt nicht loben!
Du bist nämlich sehr gemein 





... einen so auf die Folterbank zu spannen 


Jetzt rück schon raus mit den Details! Bilder, Bilder, Bilder 
(und zwar ohne Blümchen im Vordergrund! )


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juli 2011)

> Du bist nämlich sehr gemein




 ich weiß 



... und die Blümchen sind doch schick, oder?



Noch gemeiner fände ich allerdings, wenn Ihr alle das Rad schon gesehen hättet - die Besitzerin aber noch nicht. Da bitte ich um Verständniss - Bilder und Details kommen wenn die Übergabe erfolgt ist - versprochen! (kann aber noch ein bisschen dauern  ) 

Spekulieren könnt Ihr natürlich gerne 


... und wenn gelobt wird, dann bitte nicht nur mich: Lucie hat (moralisch und handwerklich) geholfen...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2011)

he he... und warum durfte ich schon einsehen.


----------



## scylla (18. Juli 2011)

Jetzt muss ich doch loben...

Martina, du bist eine Künstlerin 
und Lucie natürlich auch 


Um ein Foto muss ich aber doch noch bitten: 
Eins von der Besitzerin zum Zeitpunkt der feierlichen Übergabe


----------



## lucie (18. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch loben...
> 
> Martina, du bist eine Künstlerin
> und Lucie natürlich auch
> ...




Wird gemacht - versprochen. Nur steht leider noch kein genauer Übergabetermin fest, und wir müssen ja noch ein wenig an der Überstandshöhe feilen, ääähm hämmern. 

Bis dahin hält es sich eben noch etwas bedeckt, und ihr könnt es nur durch die Blümchen betrachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (24. Juli 2011)

Das sieht echt schon mal gut aus!
Und wie Du das mit den Lagern gemacht hast, Hut ab!

Da wird sich HiFi aber freuen. Und ich kann es ja dann auch in Natura begutachten, bin schon sehr gespannt!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## lucie (24. Juli 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Das sieht echt schon mal gut aus!
> Und wie Du das mit den Lagern gemacht hast, Hut ab!
> 
> Da wird sich HiFi aber freuen. Und ich kann es ja dann auch in Natura begutachten, bin schon sehr gespannt!
> ...




Und ich bin erst einmal auf das Gesicht von HiFi gespannt.


----------



## Principiante (24. Juli 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Und ich bin erst einmal auf das Gesicht von HiFi gespannt.



hallo lucie!

He, wann kommst Du mal wieder?
Jetzt ist unsere Strecke wirklich ein kleiner Bikepark geworden.

Und ja, HiFi wird Gesichtslähmung erleiden...


----------



## InsideMan (25. Juli 2011)

Donnerwetter Martina da hast Du ja ein grosses Werk vollbracht. Mein Respekt vor dieser allumfassenden Bike Verjuengungskur. 
Das ist ja mal eine gut dokumentierte Arbeit, solche detailreichen und aussagekraeftigen Fotos, das hat sicher eine ganz schoene Muehe gemacht. 

Was war eigentlich noetig um den Federweg der Reba zu erweiteren? Habe zufaellig auch eine, das koennte man ja direkt mal angehen.

@Hifi_XS: Congratulations thanx to Martina you are now the lucky owner of such a great durable awesome piece of hardware. It would be a pleasure for me to go for a ride with you!


----------



## InsideMan (25. Juli 2011)

Ach ja eine Frage haette ich noch: Was hat es mit der Drehmomentanzeige nach Hausfraueart auf sich? Die Lager presst man doch formschluessig bis Anschlag, oder  eben mittig in die Federschwinge ein. Ein Drehmoment ist dort erstmal nicht zu beachten, und die Schiebelehre dient bestenfalls als Abstandshalter mit Digitalanzeige....

Aehma ja, also wie gesagt ich verstehe es nicht so recht... <duck_und_wech>


----------



## lucie (25. Juli 2011)

InsideMan schrieb:


> Ach ja eine Frage haette ich noch: Was hat es mit der Drehmomentanzeige nach Hausfraueart auf sich? Die Lager presst man doch formschluessig bis Anschlag, oder  eben mittig in die Federschwinge ein. Ein Drehmoment ist dort erstmal nicht zu beachten, und die Schiebelehre dient bestenfalls als Abstandshalter mit Digitalanzeige....
> 
> Aehma ja, also wie gesagt ich verstehe es nicht so recht... <duck_und_wech>




Kannst Du auch nicht verstehen , da es einfach nur ein "Hausfrauenscherz" war. Da wir kein Spezialwerkzeug zum Einpressen zur Verfügung hatten, mußte alles, was in der Werkstatt als Lückenfüller zwischen Stecknuß (die als Einpresswerkzeug mißbraucht wurde) und den Hinterbaustreben zu finden war, eben als Abstandhalter herhalten.
Der Meßschieber war einfach nur das I-Tüpfelchen und füllte genau die letzten fehlenden Milimeter aus, um beim Einpressen den Hinterbau nicht zusammenzudrücken. 

Mit Drehmoment hat das natürlich alles nichts zu tun. Wir fanden es aber recht lustig, haben dieses Foto geschossen und diesen völlig abstrusen Kommentar in den Fred gestellt.

Hat aber ziemlich gedauert, bis es jemanden aufgefallen bzw. jemand darüber gestolpert ist. Oder die anderen Mitleser/innen sind einfach allesamt Hausfrauen und haben es demnach gleich verstanden.


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

... oder haben euch nicht zugetraut, nicht zu wissen, was ein Drehmoment ist 

ich muss zugeben, der Sinn dieses Konstrukts hat sich mir auch nicht erschlossen... nur, dass es in irgend einer Art ein Witz sein muss


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Juli 2011)

Meine Kritik gab es gleich persönlich 

Allein schon "Schieblehre" - gaaanz böses Wort buuuhhhaaaaa


----------



## Veloce (27. Juli 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Meine Kritik gab es gleich persönlich
> 
> Allein schon "Schieblehre" - gaaanz böses Wort buuuhhhaaaaa



Noch ne Metallerin ?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Juli 2011)

Mechatronikerin. Arbeite im Bereich Wartung und Instandhaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2011)

> Aehma ja, also wie gesagt ich verstehe es nicht so recht...



Kann man auch nur verstehen, wenn man nachts um halb Zwei im Keller steht, sich vor lauter Schiß, das man den Rahmen versaut erstmal einen Ouzo reinpfeift - und sich dann fröhlich (mit wackelnden Beinen) an's Lager einpressen macht 



> Was war eigentlich noetig um den Federweg der Reba zu erweiteren?



Such einfach mal nach "Reba traveln" - da wirst du bestimmt fündig (ist ja eh' alles keine Raketentechnik  )




So, am Samstag ist Bikeübergabe (bin schon ganz aufgeregt  ) 




... und dann jibbet es endlich "richtige" Fotos


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2011)

Gestern war Bikeübergabe 



... und nach der Übergabe natürlich gleich ausgiebige Probefahrt (am Samstag und Sonntag) - ich glaube, da ist jemand richtig glücklich 



Hier jetzt die versprochenen Fotos:



Zunächst natürlich erstmal der "Egoshooter" 









Gesamteindruck:


















Details:























Alles in allem ein schönes Projekt - viel Arbeit, die mit dem Strahlen und nicht enden wollendem Grinsen der Besitzerin belohnt worden ist.

Ganz besonders bedanken möchte ich mich natürlich bei Lucie (hat Spass gemacht und gerne wieder ) und bei dem forumsbekannten Pulverer: Toparbeit in einer affenartigen Geschwindigkeit 


... und bei allen Ladies, die dieses Wochenende mal wieder zu einem richtig schönen Ereigniss gemacht haben


----------



## scylla (7. August 2011)

Was soll man da noch sagen... 
... außer


----------



## lucie (8. August 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Ganz besonders bedanken möchte ich mich natürlich bei Lucie (hat Spass gemacht und gerne wieder )



...meinerseits immer supergern wieder, habe viel gelernt und es hat einfach riesigen Spaß gemacht, trotz chronischen Schlafmangels. Außerdem habe ich jetzt immer zu einer gaaanz bestimmten Zeit Entzugserscheinungen - Hiiilfe, ich bin süchtig!!!  

Danke Martina!



> ... und bei allen Ladies, die dieses Wochenende mal wieder zu einem richtig schönen Ereigniss gemacht haben



Dem kann ich mich einfach nur anschließen. Die Touren und das Zusammensein mit Euch allen waren für mich eine echte Berreicherung. Danke!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. August 2011)

Nach der Harztour







Was bin ich? Überglücklich  Ein Loblied auf 2 tolle Frauen!

Aus eine Schnapsidee ist Realität geworden. Aus meinem Einsteiger (und viel benutzten) -Tourenfully ist eine Shreddermaschine geworden ! Was die beiden Könnerinnen aus meinem HiFi raus geholt haben (auch wörtlich! Sehe die Lagerbilder...) ist einfach unglaublich. Besonders in Betracht auf die 'Rahmenbedingungen'  (nur eine bestimmte Geldsumme und in der Zeit, wo ich in Urlaub war )  Ja ja ja ich bin der Glückspilz. Und Martina und Lucie sind meine Heldinnen!   Ihr habt mein HiFi gerettet, veredelt und mit viel Liebe neu hergestellt! 

Schier unglaublich ist das Gewicht unter 12 Kilo! Ein Traum für mich. Mir  gefallen in dieser Hinsicht die leichte Laufräder und ganz besonders der verstellbare Lenkervorbau und der Lenker. Super Idee - Top!! Die mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl gemachten Aufkleber sind auch der echte Hingucker. Natürlich die voll funktionsfähige Gabel ... der Hit. 

Wir sind am Wochenende 2 Touren gefahren. Die erste war in den Salzgitter Höhenzüge - mit den knackigen und verwurzelten Anstiegen - Ouch! Bewundernswert: nach der Höllentour war noch genug Saft in den Beinen, um den Quälmeister kurz abzuhängen   Ja, die Abspeckungskur hat sich für mich mehr als ausgezahlt   Die Abfahrten waren auch Spaß pur auf dem 'neuen' Rad. Es hat einfach alles gepasst.   Am Zweiten Tag ging es dann in den Harz. Dort hab ich das 'können wir bitte nicht etwas länger fahren' Glücksgefühl erlebt. Und das ultimative - das ganze Stück Achtermann ohne absteigen heruntergefahren. Für mich als Spätzunder und 'immer noch Neuling' auf verblockten Trails  das sagt mehr als tausend Wörter! 

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Cristina (die das erste Ladins Only Treffen organisiert hat, wo wir uns alle kennengelernt habent) und uns am WE unterstützt hat und mitgefahren ist. 

Martina und Lucie, danke für ihre unendliche Geduld mit mir und für ihren großen Einsatz! 

Und nicht zuletzt Ladies -  nach der Tour ist vor der Tour! Ich freue mich riesig auf das nächstes Ladies Only Treffen! 

Wir strahlen:


----------



## Silvermoon (8. August 2011)

Hey Mädels, das ist ja mal ein echt  Teil geworden - klasse!
*Glückwunsch!!!* Farbe finde ich sehr schön 

Das Krönchendingens da am Lenker, was ist das? ne Klingel??


----------



## HiFi XS (9. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das Krönchendingens da am Lenker, was ist das? ne Klingel??



Tja. Wenn ich das wüsste... ich glaube es hat irgendwas mit der Überstandshohe zu tun.


----------



## blutbuche (9. August 2011)

schön geworden , hätte aber ne schwarze gabel drangemacht - und keinen vro .. aber geschmacksache ...-


----------



## Principiante (9. August 2011)

HI!



Echt toll geworden!
Na HiFi, jetzt kannste' ja meine Strecke rocken, wa? 

Habt Ihr wirklich super hinbekommen!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (9. August 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Tja. Wenn ich das wüsste... ich glaube es hat irgendwas mit der Überstandshohe zu tun.




Ach sooooooo, ja, nee is klar 
Dann brauch ich das auch für meine Überstandshöhe  - wäre dann perfekt!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2011)

ich überlege, mir einen Rahmen zu kaufen und den Rest selbst aufzubauen...
Habt ihr Teilelisten, ich würde gern mal durchkalkulieren, wo is da preislich lande, und hab gerade nicht so den Überblick, ob ich an alles denke, was an so ein MTB gehört 
(Kleinteile, die sich ja auch läppern und Geld kosten)

Die "großen" Teile sind klar, mir gehts eher um den ungeliebten Kleinkram


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

Rahmen:

Gabel/Lenkung
-Gabel:
-Steuersatz:
-Kralle:
-Ahead-Deckel/Schraube:
-Spacer:

Bremsen
-Bremse vorne:
-Bremse hinten:
-Bremsscheibe vorne:
-Bremsscheibe hinten:
-Adapter vorne:
-Adapter hinten:
-Matchmaker-Schellen für Brems- und Schalthebel:

Laufräder
-Naben:
-Felgen:
-Speichen:
-Nippel:
-Achse/Schnellspanner vorne:
-Achse/Schnellspanner hinten:
-Felgenband:
-Schlauch (Milch falls tubeless):
-Ventile (tubeless):
-Reifen vorne:
-Reifen hinten:

Schaltung/Antrieb
-Schalthebel links/rechts:
-Umwerfer:
-Schaltwerk:
-Schaltzüge:
-Außenhüllen:
-Kurbel:
-Kettenblätter:
-Kettenblattschrauben:
-Innenlager:
-Kette:
-Kettenschloss:
-Kassette:
-Pedale:

Cockpit
-Lenker:
-Vorbau:
-Griffe:
-Lenkerendstopfen:
-Lenkerhörnchen:

Sitzzone
-Sattelstütze:
-Sattelklemme:
-Sattel

Schutzfolie/Rahmenschutz:

Leitungsführungen/Clips:


----------



## scylla (7. November 2011)

Was wird's denn?
Raus mit der Sprache 

PS: Werkzeug hast du alles? Kostet ja auch Geld!


----------



## Martina H. (8. November 2011)

Juhu, es geht weiter - bin mal gespannt....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. November 2011)

danke für die Liste 

was es wird? Da bin ich mir noch nicht so schlüssig aber wohl was mit mehr Federweg, meine Idee mit dem Racefully habe ich eigentlich wieder verworfen 
ich liebäugele mit einem Giant Reign X Rahmen, oder auch mit einem Enduro... leider gestaltet sich das Größe-S-Probefahren schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (8. November 2011)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt... 

Ich reih mich dann gleich mal ein, aber erst nach dem vollendeten Aufbau von Frau Rauschers Giant Reign X  ;-)

Es wird aber noch nicht verraten was es wird....

Gruß Cristina


----------



## scylla (9. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> was es wird? Da bin ich mir noch nicht so schlüssig aber wohl was mit mehr Federweg, meine Idee mit dem Racefully habe ich eigentlich wieder verworfen
> .



gute Entscheidung 

du musst dir aber gut durchrechnen, ob sich das mit dem Selbst-Aufbauen lohnt! Meistens sind Komplett-Bikes günstiger. Selbstbauen rechnet sich, wenn man entweder viel Zeit zum Schnäppchen-Suchen inverstiert/investieren will und auch auf gebrauchte Teile zurückgreifen will, oder wenn man sehr seltsame Ansprüche hat und daher eh am Komplettrad sofort alles umbauen würde. 
Auch eine nette Möglichkeit könnte es sein, ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Versender-Rad zu kaufen, auszuschlachten, und den Rahmen dann wieder zu verscheuern


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2011)

ja, deswegen die Liste, damit ich das mal durchkalkulieren kann, aber es wird schon so sein, dass das Komplettrad günstiger kommt. Beim Selbstaufbau würde es eben hübscher werden  und außerdem würde es mir Spaß machen, ich bastele doch so gern 
Die Versendervariante kam mir noch gar nicht in den Sinn! 

@ Cristina: das ist ja noch nicht entschieden, bevor ich ein Reign kaufe, würde ich schon ganz gern noch andere Räder testfahren...


----------



## scylla (10. November 2011)

Kann ich verstehen, dass du's selber machen willst 
Mir käme auch kein Komplettrad mehr ins Haus. Höchstens um zerlegt und neu zusammengesteckt zu werden. Mittlerweile sind meine Ansprüche wohl auch etwas zu komisch, um mit einem 08/15 Aufbau zufrieden zu sein.
Ich hab mir bei meinen letzten Aufbauten ziemlich viel gebraucht zusammengesucht. Besonders gut klappt das im Frühjahr, wenn die Leute sich neue Kompletträder für die neue Saison kaufen, und dann "personalisieren", so dass viele eigentlich neue "Gebrauchtteile" im Bikemarkt oder in der Bucht landen. Da ist durchaus das ein- oder andere Schnäppchen dabei. Man muss halt abwägen, welche Teile man ohne Bedenken gebraucht kaufen kann/will, und wo man lieber volle Hersteller-Garantie haben will, oder wo der Sicherheitsaspekt im Vordergrund steht, weil man ja nie wirklich weiß, was der Vorbesitzer damit angestellt hat.
Oder eben Teile vom "Vorjahr" verwenden. In vielen Fällen ist das kein Nachteil, da sich mehr die Optik als die Technik verändert zum neuen Modelljahr, aber der Preis signifikant niedriger ist. 

Mit viel Geduld kann man so schon günstiger als ein vergleichbares Komplettrad landen (zumindest, wenn man die Sachen dazurechnet, die man am Komplettrad eh gleich ändern würde). Der springende Punkt ist halt das "viel" vor "Geduld" 
Wenn du die hast... viel Spaß beim Teile-Suchen  (macht ja auch irgendwie Spaß )


----------



## Cristina (10. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @ Cristina: das ist ja noch nicht entschieden, bevor ich ein Reign kaufe, würde ich schon ganz gern noch andere Räder testfahren...



Ganz klare Sache, las dir Zeit...
Dann habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit zum zusammensuchen   ;-)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2011)

Was schwebt dir denn sie vor?


----------



## Cristina (13. November 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir denn sie vor?



Das wird noch nicht verraten ... 
Zuerst bist du dran ;-)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. November 2011)

es wird einen Aufbau geben, mit dem Rahmen gehtâs los, wenn er hier ist, verrate ich auch, welcher es ist


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Dezember 2011)

sie ist daaahaaa, die Biene Maja!
ich war so mutig, einen Rahmen zu kaufen, den ich nie gefahren bin, aber ich glaube das wird passen 
So nackisch wiegt die Kiste jetzt 3700 Gramm... keine Ahnung ob das gut oder schlecht ist, der Dämpfer ist eben sehr schwer, aber ich bin total gespannt drauf. Ob die Feder für mein Gewicht stimmt, muss ich noch herausfinden.

Ansonsten nehme ich gerne Vorschläge entgegen, was 
a) Federgabel (gern 170mm)
b) Laufräder (dachte an Veltec-V-two?)
c) Bereifung angeht (offen für alles)


----------



## Tatü (2. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es das Enduro Evo nur mit Stahlfederdämpfer?
Oder wolltest du keinen Luftdämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Dezember 2011)

ich probiere den mal, wenn es mir nicht liegt, tausche ich ihn gegen nen Luftdämpfer... bin noch nie Stahlfeder gefahren... aber dieses Angebot gab es eben nur so


----------



## black soul (4. Dezember 2011)

gratuliere !
einfach der hammer. grösse  ? im verhältnis zu deiner ?
gabel lyrik  oder fox
bereifung conti rubber ??
veltec v 2 coole sache (veltec fan)
dann wird die kiste aber bergab-lastig
wenn gewicht keine grosse rolle spielt
möglichkeiten reichlich.

sorry fürs einmischen in lady bereich


----------



## blutbuche (6. Dezember 2011)

schön !


----------



## Cristina (7. Dezember 2011)

Biene Maja paßt
Gefällt mir ganz gut und Stahlfeder soll ja richtig viel Spaß machen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2011)

so, einige Teile habe ich hier schon liegen, nächste Woche kommt die Gabel, dann fange ich an, zusammenzubauen. Die Entscheidung _gegen_ die Stahlfeder ist auch schon gefallen, der Dämpfer wird demnächst getauscht.
Ich freu mich schon total drauf


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Dezember 2011)

Projekt für 2012 - Aufbau eines Cube Stereo Wls ​


​
...mit Spannung erwartet und heute brachte die Postbotin die heißersehnte Ware  Freu mich schon drauf....


----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

gibts neues von der biene maja ????


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Dezember 2011)

öhm ja, ich bin noch am Teilesammeln 
Konnte aber noch nichts weiter zusammenbauen... Nach Silvester geht es aber weiter 

@silvermoon: bin gespannt wie es wird


----------



## AllmountainSeb (30. Dezember 2011)

Den Stereo WLS will ich nächstes Jahr auch für meine Freundin aufbauen. 
@Silvermoon: Mit welchen Komponenten wirst du aufbauen? Welcher Steuersatz passt? Welche Rahmengröße hast du da bestellt, bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (30. Dezember 2011)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Den Stereo WLS will ich nächstes Jahr auch für meine Freundin aufbauen.
> @Silvermoon: Mit welchen Komponenten wirst du aufbauen? Welcher Steuersatz passt? Welche Rahmengröße hast du da bestellt, bei welcher Größe und Schrittlänge?



Die Komponenten suche und sammel ich mir gerade so nach und nach im hiesigen Bikemarkt und diversen Internet-Shops zusammen. Kann dir aber schon eine paar Komponenten nennen:
- Schaltgruppe XT , 10-fach, wobei mir da noch ne passende Kassette 11-36 fehlt, sowie der Umwerfer
- Avid Elixir R Scheibenbremse, geplant sind v + h 185er Scheiben
- absenkbare Sattelstütze von Procraft (H-Lifter), die hab ich hier ebenfalls günstig im Bikemarkt gefunden. Allerdings benötige ich noch eine Reduzierhülse, weil das Sattelstützenmaß des Sitzrohres 34,9 mm und das des H-Lifter 31,6 mm beträgt.

Steuersatz ist, laut Cube, ein 1,5" semi-integriert, der FSA Orbit Z 1,5R 
Das Einpressen lasse ich aber beim Fachmann machen (Innenlager, Steuersatz).

Ich habe den Rahmen in 15 Zoll genommen, bei einer Innenbeinlänge von 73 cm und einer Größe von 1,52cm. Hatte mich aber erst bei www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/a566...-fading-petrol-inkl-fox-float-rp23-bv-xv.html (da gibts den inzwischen nur noch in 17") telefonisch ausführlich diesbezüglich beraten lassen, bevor ich ihn geordert habe. Muss sagen, dass die Beratung dort wirklich top ist und ich auch viele gute Tipps bekommen habe.
Hoffe, ich konnte dir ein bißchen weiterhelfen...

Wie es weitergeht, werde ich so nach und nach hier posten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Januar 2012)

so, ich hab vorerst alles zusammen... jetzt kann montiert werden, das Wetter passt ja 

Nur Pedale fehlen mir noch, da werd ich vorrübergehend die Grünen montieren mussen, ob es passt oder nicht


----------



## AllmountainSeb (7. Januar 2012)

@Silvermoon: Wie wirst du einen Flaschenhalter montieren? Soll der auf die beiden Leitungsführungsklemmen auf dem Unterrohr? Oder kann ich schlicht und einfach keinen montieren? Ui ui ui, das gibt Ärger...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Januar 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> @Silvermoon: Wie wirst du einen Flaschenhalter montieren? Soll der auf die beiden Leitungsführungsklemmen auf dem Unterrohr? Oder kann ich schlicht und einfach keinen montieren? Ui ui ui, das gibt Ärger...



Hmmmm, dann zieh dich schon mal warm an 
.... und schenk ihr schon mal nen hübschen Trinkrucksack

Hab das, was du oben beschrieben hast, auch schon versucht, aber irgendwie passte das (zumindest im 15" Rahmen) nicht wirklich. Sah irgendwie aus, als würde die Unterseite des Flaschenhalters mit den blauen Schwingen kollidieren, beim Einfedern - viel zu wenig Platz und Luft  Glaube, das dieser Rahmen nicht Flaschenhaltertauglich ist und man sich anders behelfen muss (Trinkrucksack).
Weiß nicht, ob die Gegebenheiten bei dem 17" Rahmen anders sind...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Januar 2012)

das ist doch nicht schlimm, ich habe mich dran gewöhnt, immer mit Trinkblase zu fahren, je nach Tour mit minimalistischem oder größerem Rucksack... Man spart sich nen hässlichen Flaschenhalter mit meist noch hässlicheren Flaschen darin


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, da haste wohl recht - von der Seite habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet 

...aber ich krieg ja keinen Ärger deswegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (7. Januar 2012)

So ne eingeschlammte Flasche lädt auch nicht mehr zum Trinken ein .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Januar 2012)

fahrbereit 

Es fehlen noch: Pedale (die montierten sind kaputt), Kettenführung, Lenker und Vorbau sind provisorisch... Der Dämpfer bekommt noch andere Umlenkhebel, damit das Tretlager noch etwas höher kommt und die Gabel wieder passt.

Die Leitungen müssen noch optimiert/gekürzt werden, und evtl. die Gabel, das muss ich jetzt aber erst mal probefahren 

Probesitzen im WoZi super, ich bin gespannt wie Flitzebogen auf die erste Fahrt


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Januar 2012)

Deine Biene Maja sieht ja echt total schön aus - ist dir richtig gut gelungen  Freu mich für dich, dass du das schicke Teil bald mal fahren kannst!!!

Wünschte, ich wäre nur im Ansatz mal so weit - irgendwie hängt es noch total 
Naja, zumindest habe ich mir heute mal ne Gabel bestellt - wird ne RockShox Sektor RL Coil Dual Position 120 - 150mm (und doch keine mit U-Turn wie anfangs gedacht - die Dreherei ist mir doch zu viel).
Wenn die mal da ist, zusammen mit Vorbau und Lenker, dann kann der Rahmen zumindest schon mal zum Einpressen des Kurbelinnenlagers und des Steuersatzes weg  Gut Ding brauch eben Weile


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Januar 2012)

ich hatte eigentlich geplant im Mai fertig zu werden, das ging jetzt doch viel schneller 
Hat aber Spaß gemacht, und fertig ists ja noch nicht ganz.
Könnte direkt mit dem nächsten weitermachen


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2012)

Hi Frau Rauscher,
sieht richtig gut aus, deine Biene Maja 
Poste doch mal ne Teileliste!


----------



## Veloce (8. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Rahmen zumindest schon mal zum Einpressen des Kurbelinnenlagers und des Steuersatzes weg  Gut Ding brauch eben Weile



Hat das Cube schon Press Fit Innenlagernorm ?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. Januar 2012)

@Frau Rauscher: Gefällt mir richtig gut 
Welche Farbe sollen die Pedale haben?
Die Schlappen bauen ja mal richtig breit, sieht schon fast nach Enduro-mopped aus


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2012)

... es is ja auch ´n enduro ...

schön geworden , die maja !!


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9087621"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Hat das Cube schon Press Fit Innenlagernorm ?



...also, auf dem Datenblatt des Stereo Wls steht folgendes 

"Kurbelgarnitur/Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT FC-M770-10 Hollowtech II ....
integrated BB86 "
...keine Ahnung, ob das nun Norm ist oder nicht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... es is ja auch ´n enduro ......




Teileliste kann ich mal machen, ja...

Pedale!? Vielleicht kommen goldene dran, ich möchte die Sixpack Skywalker kaufen...
Vorschläge für Lenker/Vorbau nehme ich noch entgegen, tendiere hier zu Syntace...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2012)

... und vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder, wie so eins zum andern kam - finde ich immer ganz schön 
Hatte mir damals ein kleines Album vom Aufbau des Reaction gemacht. Mit Teileliste und Kostenaufstellung (da hat mir Martina so ne schöne Tabelle gemailt) und mit ganz vielen Fotos, die Schritt für Schritt, bis zum fertigen Bike, alles zeigen. Schau da immer mal wieder gerne rein


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Januar 2012)

wird gemacht


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2012)

Supi


----------



## scylla (9. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Vorschläge für Lenker/Vorbau nehme ich noch entgegen, tendiere hier zu Syntace...



würde ich auch 
Vorbau: Megaforce II
Lenker: Vector Carbon 740mm (oder günstiger Vector 7075)

An so einem Bike würde ich den Vorbau so kurz halten wie irgendwie möglich um noch eine halbwegs angenehme Sitzposition zu haben + breiten Lenker (kürzen kann man immer noch... besser als erst einen kurzen Lenker kaufen und dann nochmal einen breiteren )


----------



## Veloce (9. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...also, auf dem Datenblatt des Stereo Wls steht folgendes
> 
> "Kurbelgarnitur/Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT FC-M770-10 Hollowtech II ....
> integrated BB86 "
> ...keine Ahnung, ob das nun Norm ist oder nicht



Das  ist noch der gute  Standard für geschraubte Lagerschalen .


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Januar 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9090812"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Das  ist noch der gute  Standard für geschraubte Lagerschalen .



... ich lerne in den letzten Tagen immer mehr dazu


----------



## Veloce (11. Januar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... ich lerne in den letzten Tagen immer mehr dazu




Lernen ist doch immer wieder ne neue Herrausforderung.

 Aprpos Lernen ; Mein Wok hat einen Deckel


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2012)

> ... ich lerne in den letzten Tagen immer mehr dazu



...dafür ist das Forum ja da 

@Frau Rauscher:

Schick - aber aufpassen: selber schrauben macht süchtig (siehe Silvermoon  )


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Januar 2012)

@ Veloce und Martina:


Ach, ihr seid so gut zu mir 
Wenn ich euch nicht hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (14. Januar 2012)

Schnell und günstig zugeschlagen .
Wird mein sorglos AlpX und Marathon Werkzeug .
Teile 

Fox 130 mm Gabel , vorhanden 
Fox 165 Dämpfer  ,mal sehn was Kashimamäßig günstig geht
Sram X 9  9 fach 
XT  KRG 170 Kurbellänge
Chr King Innenlager 
Wahlweise XT SPD Pedale oder Straitline Flats  
Sram X9 Naben
DT Revolution Speichen ,Messingnippel 
Mavic SUP Felgen warscheinlich  Tubeless 
Maxxis Minion oder Ardent 
RS Reverb
Syntace  Vector Alu 
Syntce Force Alu 
Elixir 5  180 /160
Cr . K oder Cane Creek Steuersatz
Specialized Toupe
Syntace Moto Griffe 

Ach ja ... welche Farbe der Rahmen  später haben wird muß noch intern
entschieden werden


----------



## scylla (14. Januar 2012)

@Veloce
ich würd das Chris King Innenlager sein lassen. Für das Geld kannst du dich für 10 Jahre mit XTR Innenlagern ausstatten (halten wesentlich länger als die XT) 
Dafür würd ich statt der X.9 Naben z.B. zu den Hope Pro II greifen.
Toupe Sattel-> zwar sehr bequem beim Draufsitzen, aber ich befürchte, die "scharfen" Hartplastik-Kanten vorn und hinten könnten sich beim Biken nicht gerade nett anfühlen. Würde ich nicht am Mtb haben wollen.


----------



## Veloce (14. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @Veloce
> ich würd das Chris King Innenlager sein lassen. Für das Geld kannst du dich für 10 Jahre mit XTR Innenlagern ausstatten (halten wesentlich länger als die XT)
> Dafür würd ich statt der X.9 Naben z.B. zu den Hope Pro II greifen.
> Toupe Sattel-> zwar sehr bequem beim Draufsitzen, aber ich befürchte, die "scharfen" Hartplastik-Kanten vorn und hinten könnten sich beim Biken nicht gerade nett anfühlen. Würde ich nicht am Mtb haben wollen.



Cr King hat sich bewährt und mein Kurs ist eh ein anderer  
Die Sram X 9 Naben sind schön leise und  das P- L Verhältnis ist ok .
Die Kanten  am Toupee  stören mich auch bei technischeren Trails
aber der Flex dieses Sattels ist genial .Fahre den aufm RR und CC schon 
zig tausend Km . Alternativ könnte der Henge ein Versuch wert sein .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Januar 2012)

@Veloce: Wird der Rahmen anders lackiert/gepulvert?

Vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen mal, eine kleine Liste und ein paar Fotos hier reinzustellen


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Januar 2012)

... bei mir trudeln so langsam alle möglichen Teile ein. Gebraucht gekaufter Procraft H-Lifter ist schon da, sowie die XT- Kurbel 170mm, die Shifter und das Schaltwerk (alles XT 10-fach), die Avid Elixir R in weiß ebenfalls (alles Bikemarkt). Die Avid - Bremsscheiben, die Oliven und Hülsen zum Bremsen einkürzen und die Reduzierhülse für die Stütze sind gestern gekommen. Die Bremsscheiben habe ich zu einem prima Preis bei einem Internetversender bekommen. Der hatte die Clean Sweep G3 185 mm, Modell 2011 für 25,- im Angebot. Leider hatte er nur noch eine davon  Da haben die mir einfach die 2012er für den gleichen Preis geschickt - fand ich , weil mal locker 20,- gespart 
Jetzt warte ich noch auf meine Gabel, den Umwerfer, die Kassette, Vorbau, Lenker, Flats und Griffe und hoffe, dass diese Teile bald vom Taunus in den Odenwald kommen


----------



## Veloce (14. Januar 2012)

@ Frau Rauscher 

Ja , der Rahmen wird noch lackierert . Hab da `nen  guten und günstigen
 Lackierer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9105215"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte der Henge ein Versuch wert sein .



Den hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Aber leider sauschwer 
Wenn du ihn mal probierst, berichte doch mal bitte 
Der Phenom SL wäre ein "Kompromiss" gewesen (zwar auch Plastik-Kanten, aber nicht so ausgeprägt und kantig wie beim Toupe, und ähnlich bequem beim sitzen)... aber den hat Specialized ja leider aus dem Programm genommen. Jetzt suche ich schon die ganze Zeit nach einer Alternative, aber finde nichts gescheites, was nicht schwerer oder weniger bequem ist.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Januar 2012)

der Henge ist schwer? 

Egal, ist nämlich echt ein super Sattel!!!


----------



## Veloce (17. Januar 2012)

Der Phenomen Pro sieht auch noch ganz brauchbar aus .


----------



## Martina H. (19. Januar 2012)

Gibt was Neues


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Januar 2012)

Leider ist das nicht mein neuer ... Von der Farbe her könnte es aber fast noch passen... Gehört es .... dem Kleinen? NEUGIER!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2012)

"hand built "lässt auf :" ich habe den rahmen geschweisst"- schliessen ..


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2012)

Etwas wollte ich haben, das mich für immer an das Jahr 2011 erinnert. 

Warum kein Bike? 

Und dann bitte ein AM Hardtail - wollte ich schon immer mal haben 

Gedacht, überlegt, gesucht, gefunden:

Dartmoor Hornet





...leider kommt das Rot nicht so schön rüber, wie es in Wirklichkeit ist - ein Traum...

Vom Aufbau gibt es leider keine Fotostrecke, (das habe ich diesmal irgendwie verpennt), daher nur dies eine schon mal mit Gabel (Rock Shox Recon U-Turn) zusammengesteckt





Und so sieht es fertig aus:

























Weitere Bilder sind im Album...


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2012)

goil 
Hinten nix und vorne viel kommt ja gerade so richtig in Mode hab ich das Gefühl? Macht ja auch Sinn... und Laune! 

Um's perfekt zu machen muss jetzt aber noch eine Bionicon C-Guide dran, und rote Klemmschellen an die Griffe


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, der "Endzustand" ist noch nicht erreicht:

Griffe werden natürlich gewechselt (sind ja die vom Canyon und passen farblich überhaupt nicht)
Natürlich noch eine absenkbare Stütze (Kind Shock?)
Kettenführung wird ein "Selbstbauer"
Längerfristig ist noch eine andere Gabel geplant (Revelation oder Sektor)
Wahrscheinlich noch anderer Laufradsatz (mit Flow? Es sollen dann mal 2,4er Reifen drauf)


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ja, der "Endzustand" ist noch nicht erreicht:
> 
> Griffe werden natürlich gewechselt (sind ja die vom Canyon und passen farblich überhaupt nicht)
> Natürlich noch eine absenkbare Stütze (Kind Shock?)
> ...



Sektor! 

Ich hab mir gestern bei Thomas ein paar Spank-Felgen angeschaut. Die Spike35 hat's mir irgendwie angetan. Subrosa ist aber auch nicht schlecht. 
Das Profil fand ich nicht schlecht, vor allem für Tubeless, auch wenn das vom Hersteller natürlich nicht so freigegeben ist. Da gibt's im Gegensatz zu den Notubes Felgen noch einen kleinen "Hubbel" innerhalb vom Reifenwulst, der verhindern könnte, dass sich der Reifen bei seitlichem Feindkontakt nach innen rein drückt. 
Hübschere Farben gibt's auch noch, und die Spike ist schon ordentlich breiter als die Flow (Subrosa ungefähr gleich).
Das ganze für tatsächlich nur wenige Gramm Mehrgewicht zur Flow (Thomas hat's extra nochmal auf die Waage gepackt, weil ich es nicht glauben wollte )... bei der nächsten Felge werde ich schwer am Grübeln sein, ob es nochmal eine Flow werden sollte. 

(2.4'' Michelin-Reifen? Ich find ja schon die 2.25'' saubreit! Dafür dann definitiv die Spike )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2012)

Das Du für die Sektor bist war mir klar 

Ich weiß halt noch nicht, ob die weichen Federn für mich weich genug sind - hmmh, mal sehen - wird eh' noch dauern und kann ich mit der Recon ja erstmal ausprobieren.

Die WildRock'r sind jetzt in 2,25 und ja, die sind schon richtig breit...

Felgen kämen für mich sowieso nur schwarze in Frage, und die Laufräder sind (finanziell  ) noch in ganz weiter Ferne...

Aber so mach das gute Stück schon mal Spass und aussehen tut es mal richtig g...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Januar 2012)

hübsch, das Rote


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2012)

Wow Martina, das sieht ja mal wieder sehr lecker aus!


----------



## IRONworkX (21. Januar 2012)

Echt hübsch geworden, die rote Hornisse


----------



## black soul (21. Januar 2012)

sehr schönes bike, und die farbe 1A


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Januar 2012)

*Schlechtwetterbeschäftigung:*





Zumindest mal ein Anfang .... 

 - Dämpfer montiert (die mitgelieferten Schrauben waren die Falschen, Email an Versender geschrieben, jetzt kamen die richtigen Schrauben - passt!)
- Reifen kamen heute - gleich auf den neuen DTswiss LRS 
- KCNC-Sattelklemme, mit 38,2mm, Sixpack Reduzierhülse und Procraft H-Lifter (mit noch vorhandenem Sattel) montiert 


Hoffe, dass die restlichen Teile, u.a. auch die Gabel, hoffentlich  bald eintreffen.​


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hab vorhin mal wieder Bilder von meinem Leidwill geknipst und beim Hochladen auch mal wieder die alten Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum angeschaut. Schon lustig, was so ein Bike doch für Veränderungen mitmachen muss. 
Ich finde, das passt auch gut hier rein... Aufbau im Wandel der Zeit oder so ähnlich... 

Also: so ging's los... 
Allererster Aufbau im Frühjahr 2010



Dreifach-Kurbel, keine KeFü, Hope M4 Bremsen, 90mm Vorbau auf "positiv" gedreht, 680mm Lenker, Fox Vanilla Gabel, spiddelige AM-Reifchen, XTR-Schaltung...
Mir schwant, ich war noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren, oder wusste noch nicht so recht, wo die Reise hingehen soll 
Aber immerhin schon eine Coil-Gabel, und eine vernünftige Bremse. Also ein bisschen Geschmack hatte ich damals auch schon 

Nun, das dritte Kettenblatt hat seine erste Pfalztour nicht überlebt. Da so ein XTR Blatt ja auch nicht Nichts kostet, war die Entscheidung recht schnell klar, dass an die Stelle ein Bash kommt. Vorbau war auch viel zu lang, und die Reifen taugten nicht. Da ja mit einer 2fach Kurbel auch ein kürzeres Schaltwerk zu gebrauchen ist, kam dann auch gleich eine SRAM-Schaltung, nur mal so als Test. Fazit: taugt mir viel besser... knackigeres Schalten und weniger Geklappere. Mittlerweile ist Shimano von allen meinen Rädern verbannt. 

So sah's dann im Herbst 2010 aus:



immerhin schon 75mm Vorbau, tiefere Front, Bashguard, und anständige Reifen. So langsam wird's was 

Da man ja schon so schön am probieren ist, und die Trails eher schwieriger als leichter werden mit der Zeit, kann man ja auch noch mehr in Richtung "abfahrtsorientiert" gehen...

Winter 2010



Vor lauter hin- und her Probieren ganz kunterbunt zusammengesteckt.
Lyrik 160mm, 60mm Vorbau, und endlich eine Kettenführung.
Das gefällt schon viel besser ... aber da geht doch noch was.

Bisher wurde es immer besser mit immer kürzerem Vorbau. Steifere Gabel mit mehr Federweg war auch nicht übel... und die Bremsen könnten noch ein bisschen besser packen.
Also Lyrik hochgerüstet auf 170mm und für die Optik ein schwarzes Casting dran gesteckt. Zur Sicherheit mit U-Turn, man weiß ja schließlich nicht, ob das mit soviel Federweg noch den Berg hoch geht. Vorbau auf 40 mm geschrumpft. Aber mit 680mm Lenker dann doch irgendwie nicht mehr so wirklich das Wahre... da muss was breiteres her um den kurzen Vorbau zu kompensieren. Also Vector in 740 mm angeschraubt. 
Bremse wurde vorne eine V2.

Das Ergebnis dann im Sommer 2011:



so langsam wird's richtig gut!

Aber leider machte der Dämpfer ziemlich zeitgleich die Grätsche 
Beim Warten auf Ersatz kann man doch gleich weiter basteln:





der Stand von heute... 

Die Absenkung ist wieder aus der Lyrik rausgeflogen, da ich sie doch nicht wirklich brauche. Der Vorbau ist weiter geschrumpft auf 30mm. Schaltungstechnisch gab's statt der ollen Trigger eine Gripshift, und statt dem normalen 22Z Kettenblatt ein Mountaingoat mit 20Z. So klettert es noch besser.
Bremse hinten wurde "downgegradet" von der M4 auf eine X2. Hinten braucht's eh nicht so viel Bremspower. 
Dazu kam noch eine Chris King HR-Nabe  und neue Pedale.

Jetzt hat's sich langsam mit dem Verbessern und Verändern. Langsam fällt mir nichts mehr ein, was besser werden sollte


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Februar 2012)

Wirklich interessant, ein tolles Rad und da sieht man nicht nur die Entwicklung des Rads sondern auch der Fahrerin! 
30mm Vorbau...mal eine blöde Frage, aber die Vorbaulänge ist doch über Mitte oberes Lenkkopflager bis Mitte Lenker definiert? D.H. der Lenker "klebt" quasi am Lenkkopflager?

Wieviel SAG fährst Du denn oder fährst Du den Sattel so steil nach achtern hochgestellt?

Auch wenn Du es schonmal in einem anderen Thread einiges dazu erklärt hast (habe ich abgespeichert) - noch eine Frage zu den Naben, außer Chris King mit 72 Rasterpunkten so mein Radhändler, wäre die DT-Swiss-Nabe auf Grund Ihrer anderen Bauart fast ebenso "fein" - stimmt das?

Grüße!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2012)

jadoch, interessante Entwicklung 

Erinnert mich jetzt daran, dass ich hier nochmal Fotos und Teileliste posten wollte, das mach ich morgen mal, hab ja Zeit (bin mal wieder krankgeschrieben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant, ein tolles Rad und da sieht man nicht nur die Entwicklung des Rads sondern auch der Fahrerin!
> 30mm Vorbau...mal eine blöde Frage, aber die Vorbaulänge ist doch über Mitte oberes Lenkkopflager bis Mitte Lenker definiert? D.H. der Lenker "klebt" quasi am Lenkkopflager?
> 
> Wieviel SAG fährst Du denn oder fährst Du den Sattel so steil nach achtern hochgestellt?
> ...



hihi, sehr gut erkannt mit dem vorbau 
30mm meint syntace, aber wenn man es genau nimmt und vor lauter skepsis mal nachmisst (kann ja rein rechnerisch echt nicht stimmen) kommt man eher auf 35mm 

sattelstellung: auch gut erkannt. die stimmt so noch nicht. gestern nur kurz die stütze aus dem 901 gezogen und ins 301 gesteckt (hab momentan eine zu wenig, da eine zu arg abgerieben ist um noch bedenkenlos nutzbar zu sein). während der fahrt dachte ich dann immer, da stimmt doch was nicht, aber war dann zu kalt ums zu korrigieren... und zu hause war's aufgrund der lockenden heißen dusche erst recht aus dem sinn.

chris king: die hat 72 rastpunkte.
die dt 240s wird immer noch mit den alten zahnscheiben ausgeliefert mit 18 rastpunkten (zumindest wenn man die nabe einzeln kauft, ich glaub in den system-laufradsätzen könnten teils schon die anderen stecken). es gibt die 36er zahnscheiben allerdings zum nachrüsten zu kaufen. die habe ich auch in meinen 240s naben drin. das wechseln der zahnscheiben ist kein ding. ich glaube aber nicht, dass man nur mit den zahnscheiben nicht viel mehr rausholen kann. bei 36 rastpunkten ist bei dem system definitiv sense. man merkt den unterschied schon. zu den 18 rastpunkten im originalzustand enorm, aber auch noch zur king. wenn das mistding (king) nicht so ultrateuer wäre, würde die schon längst überall drin stecken. dem anderen lv gönne ich sie jetzt aber auch noch. laufrad ist in arbeit 

@Frau Rauscher
grassiert diese blöde Erkältung gerade auch bei dir oder warum krankgeschrieben?
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2012)

danke, ich habe gerade meine 2. "Schönheits"OP am zweiten Bein (Venen) hinter mir 

noch ne Frage: Wie hast Du die Liteville-Plakette vorn grün bekommen?


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> noch ne Frage: Wie hast Du die Liteville-Plakette vorn grün bekommen?



genauso wie den schriftzug am unterrohr:

grüne selbstklebefolie + scharfes teppichmesser + zu viel zeit (krankgeschrieben )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Februar 2012)

ok, sollte ich hinbekommen


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin mal wieder Bilder von meinem Leidwill geknipst ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön! Der grüne Schriftzug kommt wirklich gut  
Wie gefallen dir die Gripschifter?


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wie gefallen dir die Gripschifter?



Sehr gut! Ich hab mich beim ersten Mal fahren dann nur gewundert, warum ich so lange Vorurteile dagegen hatte (von wegen: bedient man da nicht aus Versehen die Schaltung wenn man bremst oder am Lenker zieht?) 
Ich hab sie mir vor allem montiert, weil ich mit meinen kurzen Vorbauten öfter mal bei irgendwelchen missglückten Aktionen mit den Knien schmerzhaft mit den Schalthebeln kollidiert bin, und auch schon den ein- oder anderen X.0 Hebel gelyncht habe wenn das Rad in die Botanik flog (die X.0 Trigger sind leider eh nicht die stabilsten). Das ist natürlich jetzt abgestellt 
Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: die Gripshift lässt sich vor allem jetzt im Winter super bedienen mit den dicken Handschuhen, Schalten geht ruckzuck (man kann mit einer Handbewegung quasi mal eben über die halbe Kassette hoch- oder runter schalten), und leichter + billiger ist sie auch noch. Und nein, man verschaltet sich definitiv überhaupt nicht, entgegen meinen Vorurteilen 

Kann nur empfehlen, die mal zu testen. Wenn du ein Sram-Schaltwerk fährst lässt sich das momentan sehr günstig ausprobieren:
Bike-Components haut die X.0 Gripshift gerade zum Schleuderpreis raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Februar 2012)

kann man nur mit dem Daumen schalten? Oder benötigt man auch den Zeigefinger? Der liegt bei mir i.d.R. auf dem Bremshebel!?


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> kann man nur mit dem Daumen schalten? Oder benötigt man auch den Zeigefinger? Der liegt bei mir i.d.R. auf dem Bremshebel!?



mit gar keinem Finger. Du packst einfach den Gummiring und drehst dran. Deswegen "Grip"(Greifen)"Shift"(Schalten).





http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p9077_X-0-ESP-Drehgriffschalter-.html


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Februar 2012)

ok, blöd ausgedrückt, muss ich keinen Finger "darumlegen"? Drehe ich dann mit der Handinnenfläche? Zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger!?

(An meinem Beachcruiser habe ich auch so einen Griff für meine 3-Gangschaltung, aber da brauche ich mind. 2 Finger, ist aber auch ein "billiges einfaches" Modell von SRAM  )


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ok, blöd ausgedrückt, muss ich keinen Finger "darumlegen"? Drehe ich dann mit der Handinnenfläche? Zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger!?



ja, ungefähr so.
Die X.0 geht ziemlich "herb" zu schalten, man muss also schon richtig feste greifen. Was aber auch gut so ist. 
Ich hatte eben wegen so einer Trekking-Schaltung lange Bedenken was Drehgriffe angeht. Bei sowas würde man sich wirklich verschalten beim am Lenker ziehen. Ist mir auch regelmäßig passiert, wenn ich mal das VR auf einen Bordstein gelupft habe oder so. Mit der X.0 müsste man sich aber schon arg ungeschickt anstellen und dann auch noch Pech dazu haben, damit das passiert 

Dass ich den Zeigefinger beim Schalten nicht an der Bremse lassen kann stört mich nicht. Beim Abfahren schalte ich eigentlich nicht, und wenn doch höchstens rechts, und nicht unbedingt in den haarigsten Situationen sondern nur wenn man mal Laufen lassen kann. Ich hab aber auch die Bremsen "normal" montiert, also VR links, so dass das nicht dramatisch ist, mal kurz rechts los zu lassen.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2012)

Schön zu sehen: ein Bike im Wandel der Zeit 

... nur das Grün, besonders der Aufkleber, will mir nicht so recht gefallen , ist aber nur mein Geschmack  - vielleicht sollte das Rad zum durchstylen mal zu M + C


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2012)

... hmmm... verführerisches Angebot.... hmmm...


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ... hmmm... verführerisches Angebot.... hmmm...



...na dann her mit der "Kiste". dann machen wir aus dem Leidwill ein Neidwill


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2012)

erkenn ich's dann überhaupt noch wieder? hübsch wars ja schließlich noch nie


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2012)

... kann ja nur besser werden ...   (Ironiemodus aus)


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen: ein Bike im Wandel der Zeit
> 
> ... nur das Grün, besonders der Aufkleber, will mir nicht so recht gefallen , ist aber nur mein Geschmack  - vielleicht sollte das Rad zum durchstylen mal zu M + C



Style Police!   ich find den Aufkleber cool  ... why not?  Passt zum Helm?







ich hab wegen Gripshifter gefragt, weil ich welche auf einem Testfahrt probiert habe (vor einigen Jahren). Ich kam mit dem nicht gut klar. Es fehlte mir die Kraft, schnell genug zu Shiften - besonders wenn ich 'rückwarts' drehen musste. Mit dem Rapidfire ist das - wie der Name sagt - kein Problem. 

Aber die Vorteile sind ja nicht zu übersehen... Sind die Gripshifter über die Jahren auch kleiner und besser geworden? Vielleicht lag's auch an der Marke, die auf dem Bike waren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

hihi, hab ich noch gar nicht so betrachtet 
Grün muss bleiben, ist meine Lieblingsfarbe, aber ein bisschen "harmonischer" könnte es schon noch werden. Leider passt das Grün vom Aufkleber nicht wirklich zum Grün von den Eloxalteilen. Die Folie war als "gelbgrün" beschrieben... nur das gelb im grün muss man wohl mit der Lupe suchen.



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Aber die Vorteile sind ja nicht zu übersehen... Sind die Gripshifter über die Jahren auch kleiner und besser geworden? Vielleicht lag's auch an der Marke, die auf dem Bike waren....



Ich fand bisher alle Gripshifter grottenschlecht bis eben auf die X.0. 
Schlecht fand ich die anderen (Trekkingrad) aber eher, weil die zu leicht schalten, und man sich so unabsichtlich verschaltet. Dann sind die X.0 wohl erst recht nichts für dich, wenn du das nicht magst, dass man etwas kräftiger daran drehen musst. Ich glaub, die Shifter spalten eh die Geister. Mein Freund kann sie auch nicht leiden.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2012)

okkeeeee! Hier nochmal eine kleine Doku zu meinem Enduro:

ich habe hier im Bikemarkt diesen gebrauchten Rahmen gefunden:




Stahlfeder: Damit wollte ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden, und verlockend war es, ein halbes Kilo Gewicht zu sparen. Ein netter Tauschwilliger war schnell gefunden und dieser Dämpfer ist nun meiner, 500 Gramm sind gespart 




So, dann ging es los auf Schnäppchenjagd! Und ich konnte wirklich viele Schnäpper machen, alle hier im Bikemarkt  Danke an die netten Verkäufer!!

Erstmal das Schaltwerk X.0, Trigger ebenfalls, alles gebraucht, aber eigentlich Neuzustand!




Passend dazu die Bremse gefunden, auch diese angeblich gebraucht!?!?




Eigentlich hatte ich auch noch die dazugehörige Kurbel, aber da gestaltete es sich etwas kompliziert mit Bashguard, Lochkreis, etc
also konnte ich noch nen Schnapp machen und habe nun diese Kurbel, eine SRAM von einem Stumpjumper, passt optisch wie A. auf E. 




so, der nächste Schnapp, Veltec V-Two, gebraucht, aber wie neu, Gewicht 1880 gr




Bei der Gelegenheit musste ich dann auch mal in eine neue Luftpumpe investieren! 




Die Gabel! Eigentlich gehört ins Enduro eine 160er/170er, und ursprünglich war eine Rock Shox Lyrik geplant, aber diese lief mir über den Weg, und wird jetzt mal ausprobiert: Fox Talas 180, ablenkbar auf 140, mit Kashima Damit das mit dem Lenkwinkel am Ende wieder passt, werden die Wippen am Dämpfer noch getauscht...
Mal sehen wie ich mit der Talas klarkomme...





sooo, geht's an Zusammenbauen:


 



und schließlich die erste Fahrt! Gleich mal rauf auf den Feldi bei Schnee 
Es war saukalt und rutschig, aber Willi (für den Namen Maja ist er einfach zu schwer) machte schonmal einen sehr guten Eindruck 





und nun befinde ich mich in dem Stadium: letzte Teile, Feintuning, Optimieren 
D.h. ich habe noch in einen kurzen Vorbau (wird wohl aus optischen Gründen noch getauscht, wenn die 35mm passen!) investiert und in einen breiten Lenker, und die Kettenführung montiert.


 

 




Soo, und nun nochmal die Zusammenfassung 
Enduro EVO Rahmen, Dämpfer getauscht gegen Fox RP23
Fox Talas 180
Laufräder Veltec V-Two
Schaltung, Bremsen: X.0 (10fach)
Kurbel: SRAM 2x  mit Bashguard
Pedale: bestellt, Sixpack Skywalker  Leider kein Schnäppchen
Lenker: Raceface Atlas Stealth, auf 750mm gekürzt
Griffe: Specialized Enduro, kompatibel zur Sattelstützenfernbedienung 
Speci. Command Post Sattelstütze aus meinem Stumpi
Sattel: Speci. Henge, auch so ein nettes Schnäppchen hier 
Vorbau: vorerst auch ein Specialized, 35mm
Reifen: Conti Rubber Queen 2.4, sollen noch tubeless werden, hat beim ersten Versuch nicht geklappt
Kettenführung: die kleine niedliche Bionicon c.guide v2

Hab ich was vergessen? ächz....

Preislich liege ich günstiger als erwartet... ich sag mal so, mit dieser Ausstattung hätte es mich als Neurad wohl mehr gekostet 
Und wiegen tut es laut Waage ganz genau exakt 15 Kilo, laut Teileliste ein bisschen weniger 

ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt, wenn meine Beine mitmachen am Wochenende


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

huiuiui, sehr edles Gerät! 
Vorbau würde ich mir noch einen Megaforce2 gönnen.


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2012)

Na, dann will ich auch mal...

...zwar nicht neu aufgebaut, aber ständig im Umbau...


Ein Lightville von 2008 um 11,8 Kilogramm







Mit *zunehmenden* Alter wird es nicht leichter, die Pfunde wieder loszuwerden. 
Aktuelles Adiposeville mit ca. 13,5 Kilogramm, Tendenz steigend


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Februar 2012)

@Frau Rauscher:
Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel du etwa durch den Selbstaufbau gespart hast? Gerne auch per PN 
Ich frage deshalb ob es sich für einen "Einsteiger" auch lohnt wenn man nicht soviel Geld ausgeben kann aber trotzdem was ordentliches möchte  Oder ist eher was für die Erfahrerene die genau wissen welche Teile sie wollen und brauchen?


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

@lucie
dein 301 hat echt Stil! Einer der schönsten Aufbauten 

(macht ihr meins dann auch so hübsch? )

Adiposeville, jaja... 13.5 kg ist doch leicht  Ich hab meins mit 13.9 gewogen und war ganz stolz darauf, von 14.7 weg.

@greenhorn
Selbstaufbau, wenn man wirklich sparen will, erfordert leider viel Zeit. Man muss schon ziemlich konsequent Schnäppchen jagen und auf "Gebrauchtteile" zurückgreifen. Wie Frau Rauscher schon sagt kann man viel sparen, wenn man quasi Neuware hier im Bikemarkt schießt, die als Gebraucht verkauft wird. Das sind meistens OEM Teile, die von neuen Kompletträdern runter fliegen. 
Mit dazu rechnen musst du auch noch das Werkzeug zum zusammen bauen. Hier sehe ich das allerdings immer als Langzeitinvestition, die sich irgendwann eh rechnet, da man sich damit auch viele nervige und kostenintensive Gänge zum Händler sparen kann  Erst mal frisst es aber auch Budget.
Erfahrung ist in sofern vonnöten, als du dich im Jungle der verschiedenen Spezifikationen und Standards erst mal zurecht finden musst. Geht aber schon, ist aber erst mal nervig, weil man sich durch viele Anleitungen und Foren kämpfen muss, bis man alles auseinander halten kann . Am besten wäre es, wenn du jemanden in der Nähe hast, der dir hilft und erklären kann. Wenn du niemanden hast, und trotzdem so ein Projekt angehen willst, gibt es sicher auch genug Hilfe hier aus dem Forum.
Aufpassen musst du auch bei den "Gebrauchtteilen", um da nicht übers Ohr gehauen zu werden. Das Gute im Menschen ist nicht immer vorrangig. Eine gesunde Portion Skepsis, Google, und wiederum das Forum helfen aber auch hier.
Falls du allerdings nicht die Zeit und die Motivation für das alles hast, ist ein Komplettrad vermutlich doch günstiger.

PS: immer dran denken, selbst das modernste Fahrrad ist keine Weltraumtechnik, sondern allersimpelste Mechanik


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2012)

@greenhorn: Normalerweise ist so ein Selbstaufbau immer teurer, als ein fertigs Bike zu kaufen. Ich hatte wirklich Glück mit vielen sehr guten gebrauchten Teilen, ob ich jetzt was "gespart" habe... ich finde leider kein vergleichbares Enduro  Ich sag mal so, ich rechnete damit an die 4000 zu kommen, eher drüber, bin aber jetzt 800.- günstiger...
Dass Du jetzt nicht denkst, ich hätte nicht viel ausgegeben  Insgesamt ists schon ein stolzer Preis 
Einem Einsteiger würde ich so einen Selbstaufbau jetzt nicht uuunbedingt empfehlen... wobei ich auch echt ne Menge dazugelernt habe...  Und es hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht 

@ lucie: Jadoch, für ein LV ganz hübsch  (Scherz, sieht wirklich gut aus!  )


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Februar 2012)

@ Frau Rauscher:

...so wird aus ner Biene Maja mal schnell ein Willi  Aber, nö, passt gut 

Über dasThema *Selbstbau* kann ich ja auch ein Liedchen singen  Mein schwarzes Würfelchen war ja der erste Versuch und er ist, dank Martinas Tipps, Ratschlägen und Motivationshymnen, tatsächlich auch was geworden. Klar, hab ich es dennoch zur "TÜV-Abnahme" in den Bikeladen meines Vertrauens gebracht und es waren damals 2 oder 3 Kleinigkeiten, die man mir zeigte und nachbesserte, aber ansonsten war man(n) mit mir sehr zufrieden (und ich mit mir natürlich selber auch - ist doch klar )
Mutigerweise und leicht dem Größenwahn verfallen , wage ich mich nun an das nächste Projekt - ein Fully! 
Glaube, da war diesmal scylla sehr geduldig mit mir und hat mir in Sachen Gabel und Laufräder, Steckachsenwirrwarr sehr weitergeholfen und ich habe auch vieles gelernt, was ich bis dato auch noch nicht wusste. Selbstbau kann zum einen recht günstig ausfallen (so war es zumindest bei meinem schwarzen Würfelchen), wenn man sich wirklich die Zeit nimmt Preise zu vergleichen oder auf dem Bikemarkt zu stöbern und zu handeln. So hab ich es jetzt teils auch wieder gemacht und mir diverse Teile über den Bikemarkt hier besorgt (sollte man vorher mal im Internet schauen, was die Teile so im Handel kosten - kann man schon einiges sparen), aber auch über Internetversender (Preise vergleichen lohnt sich auch hier).
Zum anderen kann ein Selbstbau, wie schon erwähnt, auch was teurer ausfallen wie wenn man es von der Stange kaufen würde. Dafür hat man aber sein *Wunschbike*  Ein paar Plingplings dort, ne andere Gabel, absenkbare Stütze und weiß ich noch alles.... und man hat´s selber gemacht  Das finde ich, ist das Besondere am Selberschrauben! Und man lernt immer wieder dazu - die Erfahrung hab ich auch hier wieder gemacht  

Ich für meinen Teil habe heute endlich den Rahmen zum Einpressen des Steuersatzes weggebracht und auch die Gabel bekommt die X-soft Feder verpasst. Das sind Dinge, die lasse ich den Fachmann machen und das finde ich jetzt auch nicht tragisch. Den Rest mache ich ja dann wieder selber und das wird mit Sicherheit noch spannend und aufregend genug 
Bald gehts also richtig los


----------



## blutbuche (9. Februar 2012)

...bin mit selbstaufbauten IMMER wesentlich teuerer gekommen - und man braucht eine ganze reihe passendes werkzeug .. was auch nicht billig ist , wenn es gut sein soll ...
wenn man wenig ahnung hat u nd geld sparen möchte  , besser ein "stangenbike" - gibt doch genug gute und schöne modelle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Februar 2012)

ja, das Werkzeug, das ist natürlich nicht zu verachten, das haben wir im Laufe der Jahre schon so angesammelt... ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist wichtig, generell GUTES Werkzeug ist wichtig  Und ein Montageständer auch sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Februar 2012)

Ein Rad selber aufbauen macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man "Sonderwünsche" hat oder eben Spaß am Basteln. Für mich ist an Komplettbikes immer was dran, was ich überhaupt nicht haben will. Oder man hat halt Reste von alten Rädern rumliegen, die man zu einem neuen Lastesel zusammenbaut. Viele kaufen auch ein Komplettbike und ihre Extra-Wünsche separat, dann wird getauscht und so gelangen dann die Schnäppchen in den Bikemarkt. Aber oft ist auch das ein Gefrickel, z.B. bei Bremsen.


----------



## scylla (10. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ein Rad selber aufbauen macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man "SonderwÃ¼nsche" hat oder eben SpaÃ am Basteln.



Nicht nur.
Ich hab mir letztes FrÃ¼hjahr ein "Standard-Rennrad" aufgebaut. Ziemlich nah dran an dem, was es auch als Komplettrad gegeben hÃ¤tte, sogar mit 2-3 "besseren" Teilen. Wurde letztenendes deutlich Ã¼ber 1kâ¬ billiger als das Komplettrad, trotz unverschÃ¤mt teurem Rahmenkit, weil ich auf Vorjahrs-Komponenten zurÃ¼ckgegriffen habe, die technisch identisch und nur optisch unterschiedlich von den am Komplettrad verbauten Sachen waren. Hab mich dafÃ¼r aber auch einen Winter lang mit Teile jagen beschÃ¤ftigt und vor der Entscheidung fÃ¼r den Selbstaufbau alles ziemlich genau durchgerechnet.
Wie gesagt, ist halt eine sch*** Arbeit (die aber auch SpaÃ machen kann), aber kann sich durchaus lohnen.
(Ist jetzt aber auch ein Beispiel aus dem Highend-Sektor. Ich denke, je mehr man in Richtung hochpreisige Komponenten geht, desto mehr lohnt es sich, Selbstaufbauen in Betracht zu ziehen, weil der Preisverfall z.B. gerade von Vorjahrs- oder Gebraucht-Teilen in der Relation viel hÃ¶her ist. Bei Lowbudget Aufbauten kÃ¶nnte es eher anders aussehen.)


----------



## Jahudi (10. Februar 2012)

ich hab meiner freundin über weihnachten ein tourenfully aufgebaut und bin dabei günstiger bei weg gekommen. allerdings auch nur weil ich rahmen + dämpfer sehr günstig bekommen hab und die gabel ne gebrauchte ist:









kriegt noch neue sattelstütze, sattel und bremse und dann ists fertig


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist halt eine sch*** Arbeit (die aber auch Spaß machen kann), aber kann sich durchaus lohnen.



Ein Vorjahresbike kriegt man aber i.d.R. auch nochmal deutlich reduziert...
Ich finde, es kommt vielleicht auch noch drauf an, ob man das Bike schnell braucht oder ob man eh einen Fuhrpark mit 10 Rädern hat und dort aus dem vollen schöpfen kann.  und wieviel Zeit man wirklich für den Aufbau hat. Bei uns liegt schon seit letzten September ein neu gepulverter Rahmen rum, der auf Wiederaufbau wartet.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ein Vorjahresbike kriegt man aber i.d.R. auch nochmal deutlich reduziert...



Ja, und mit dem gesparten Geld kann man das Bike dann ein wenig tunen. Es gibt hier zwei Ladys im Forum, die haben da ein echtes Händchen für, oder Martina und Lucie?

Im Ernst, das mit einem "Vorjahresbike" habe ich letztes Jahr kurz vor der Eurobike gemacht. Das Bike stand nicht im Laden sondern war noch beim Hersteller/Importeur auf Lager, ein 2011er Modell und von der Ausstattung her grundsätzlich ok. Allerdings war trotzdem Bastelstunde angesagt, da ich nur Speedhub fahre. Und die gibt es nicht für 12 mm Steckachse. Zum Glück gibt es hier jemanden im Forum der daheim eine Dreh-/Fräsmaschine im Keller hat, ein Speedhub-Bastler ist und nur 15 km von mir entfernt wohnt. Ich habe ihm den Rahmen vorbei gebracht und er hat dann passende Adapter angefertigt und eloxieren lassen so dass ein Einbau der Nabe mit Schnellspanner möglich war. Insgesamt hat mich der Umbau so viel gekostet, wie ich beim Preis für das Bike gespart habe. Zur Speedhub mit Zubehör kamen noch ein 38er Kettenblatt, Kettenführung mit Bashguard, andere Pedalen, andere Speichen für beide Laufräder und Speedhubkompartible Bremsscheibe für hinten.
Und da mein Freund sich aufgrund des guten Preises das gleiche Bike geholt hat bekam er von mir dann zu Weihnachten eine Kiste mit den ausgebauten bzw. ausgetauschten Teilen (Kasette, Kettenblätter, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Trigger, Schaltzüge, Speichen, Steckachse, Kettenspanner, Pedalen, usw.). Sonst wäre das ganze Zeug im Bikemarkt gelandet. Wobei, wie ich gerade so darüber nachdenke sollte die Teilekiste auch noch für den Geburtstag reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2012)

> Es gibt hier zwei Ladys im Forum, die haben da ein echtes Händchen für, oder Martina und Lucie?





 Vielen Dank für die Blumen, vielen Dank, wie lieb von Dir...


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2012)

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Februar 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ehre wem Ehre gebührt!



Ja! M&C - stil-sicher und gekonnt!

  

Aber - die Leistungen der anderen Frauen will ich nicht schmälern. Ich bin von euch allen so beeindruckt - und Silvermoon - finde ich sehr beeindruckend was du als Selbstaufbau-Anfänger hingekriegt hast.


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ... hmmm... verführerisches Angebot.... hmmm...



... trau Dich, lass Dich verführen ...


----------



## blutbuche (12. Februar 2012)

...heute endlich fertig geworden - und durfte die winterluft geniessen  !


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2012)

schöne farbe! Bike #wieviel ist denn das nun?


----------



## blutbuche (12. Februar 2012)

...psssst - nr. 7 .... nu reichts auch ..


----------



## lucie (12. Februar 2012)

@blutbuche

Warum immer so kleine Bilder, auf denen erkennt man doch nix.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Februar 2012)

danke ... das spacer türmchen ist mitl. weg ...


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Februar 2012)

blutbuche - die grosse bilder lassen sich zeigen! Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. Februar 2012)

danke schön


----------



## Freeriderin (18. Februar 2012)

Hab mir was neues aufgebaut 











Bekommt noch andere Laufräder mit blauen Hope Naben und Notubes Flow Felgen. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich weisse oder schwarze nehme
Und ein Fox RP23 Dämpfer

Die Leitungen werden natürlich noch gekürzt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Februar 2012)

@Freeriderin
Schade finde es so mit den wenigen kleinen roten Akzenten total schön und stimmig, bis auf das Blaue (was-auch-immer ) am Tretlager.
Willst du die roten Akzente dann komplett auf blau umändern (wegen den blauen Hope-Naben) oder nen "Mischmasch" beibehalten?


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Februar 2012)

Freeriderin - was sind das für Pedalen?


----------



## Freeriderin (18. Februar 2012)

@ greenhorn-biker 
Ein paar rote Teile kommen weg. Im Liteville Logo ist ja rot drin. Wird ein Mischmasch aus rot und blau.

@ HiFi XS sind sauschwere Wellgo Pedalen, kommen aber auch noch andere hin.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Februar 2012)

> Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich weisse oder schwarze nehme



schwarze!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2012)

pedalE -  nicht  en ...


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand meines Stereo-Aufbaus:

Steuersatz und Kurbelinnenlager (beides Acros uuuuunnnnd in Türkis ) sind drin, Gabel montiert.





Noch herrscht rechtes Zugwirrwarr  Aber zur endgültigen Verlegung fehlen mir noch ein paar Kleinteile . Tja, der Teufel steckt eben im Detail!




Die RS Revelation ging wieder zurück, weil ich doch noch ne Sektor RL Dual Positon Coil 150mm ergattern konnte. Die mittelharte Feder wurde schon gegen eine X-Soft ausgetauscht. Sixpack "S.A.M" Lenker und Vorbau, Avid Elixir R - Bremse (mit 185er Scheiben vorne/hinten). Ergon Griffe hab ich die Tage in einem Blau/Türkis entdeckt und warte, dass sie kommen. Schön wäre es, wenn diese farblich zum Rest passen würden. Ansonsten kommen doch die schwarzen Ergons dran. 





Momentan schaut´s so aus:





Man kann schon erkennen was es mal werden soll, wenn´s mal fertig ist  
Glaube, das wird richtig schööööööön

Anmerk.: Die Sattelstütze dient nur zur Befestigung am Ständer. Die wird zum Schluss gegen eine Procraft H-Lifter ausgetauscht.)

...muss mir die Tage noch die Kleinteile (gedichtete Abschlusskappen für die Schaltzüge ) und ne Kette besorgen, die habe ich bei dem ganzen Drumherum prombt vergessen


----------



## Tine3105 (26. Februar 2012)

So endlich mein fast fertiges Cube Stereo WLS in türkis-weiß...ich liebe diese Farbe 

Leider fehlt der passende Lenker noch....auf den ich schon so ewig warte...musste notgedrungen den Lenker von meinem alten Cube Bike nehmen (im Hintergrund)

Und ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Kette....Schaltzüge...etc.








Hier zufällig abgestimmt mit dem passenden Nagelack *grins* ^^..ouhman....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllmountainSeb (26. Februar 2012)

@Silvermoon:
Den Zug zum Schaltwerk kann man ja normal bei dem Rahmen nur offen verlegen am Hinterbau. Wie wirst du das machen? Ich bin da eigentlich kein Freund von, also die Befestigungen aufbohren?


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Februar 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> @Silvermoon:
> Den Zug zum Schaltwerk kann man ja normal bei dem Rahmen nur offen verlegen am Hinterbau. Wie wirst du das machen? Ich bin da eigentlich kein Freund von, also die Befestigungen aufbohren?




Es sind (bei mir)an der oberen Hinterbaustrebe ca. 23cm, die der Schaltzug offen verlegt werden müsste. Warum Cube die 2 Zughalterungen unter der Strebe nicht so konstruiert hat, dass man den Zug komplett geschlossen durchziehen kann, versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht  Hab mich auch schon drüber geärgert und mich gefragt, ob man die Befestigungen durchbohren soll oder der Einfachheit halber die Schaltzughülle mit 2 Kabelbinder ganz unkonventionell an der Strebe befestigen kann. Offene Schaltzüge sind eben recht anfällig  Bin da auch kein Freund von dieser Art der Verlegung!
Hatte hier im Forum schon Bilder gesehen, da hat jemand mit Sicherheit auch die Befestigungen durchgebohrt, um die Schaltzüge geschlossen zu verlegen. Den frag ich mal...


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Februar 2012)

@Tine: ...schönes Bike 

hihihi, das könnte der Zwilling zu meinem sein (nur hat deines ne weiße Gabel) 
Und natürlich den passenden Nagellack - super detailverliebt  
Sieht ja auch schon so ziemlich fertig aus, fehlen noch die Schaltzüge?
Ich warte auch noch auf meine (hoffentlich) farblich passenden Pedale und Griffe 


Viel Spaß beim Weitertüfteln


----------



## OnkelZed (26. Februar 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Hab mir was neues aufgebaut
> 
> (...)
> 
> Die Leitungen werden natürlich noch gekürzt



Schönes 301!
Die Bremleitung hinten an der Kettenstrebe schaut etwas knapp verlegt aus. Evtl. mal voll eingefedert anschauen, ob die Leitung spannt.


----------



## at021971 (27. Februar 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Es sind (bei mir)an der oberen Hinterbaustrebe ca. 23cm, die der Schaltzug offen verlegt werden müsste. Warum Cube die 2 Zughalterungen unter der Strebe nicht so konstruiert hat, dass man den Zug komplett geschlossen durchziehen kann, versteh ich beim besten Willen nicht  Hab mich auch schon drüber geärgert und mich gefragt, ob man die Befestigungen durchbohren soll oder der Einfachheit halber die Schaltzughülle mit 2 Kabelbinder ganz unkonventionell an der Strebe befestigen kann. Offene Schaltzüge sind eben recht anfällig  Bin da auch kein Freund von dieser Art der Verlegung!
> Hatte hier im Forum schon Bilder gesehen, da hat jemand mit Sicherheit auch die Befestigungen durchgebohrt, um die Schaltzüge geschlossen zu verlegen. Den frag ich mal...


 
Hast Du schon mal über Gore Ride-on Sealed Low Friction Schaltzüge nachgedacht. Die verwenden einen Liner, der auch bei offener Verlegung den Zug vor äußeren Einflüssen schützt. Nicht ganz günstig, zahlen sich aber aus.


----------



## lucie (29. Februar 2012)

So, und weiter geht's mit dem Bikewahn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. März 2012)

jetzt weiß ich, was ihr als LO-Erkennungszeichen erdacht habt: ein Hornet


----------



## ollo (1. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ............. ich beim besten Willen nicht  Hab mich auch schon drüber geärgert und mich gefragt, ob man die Befestigungen durchbohren soll oder der Einfachheit halber die Schaltzughülle mit 2 Kabelbinder ganz unkonventionell an der Strebe befestigen kann. Offene Schaltzüge sind eben recht anfällig  Bin da auch kein Freund von dieser Art der Verlegung!
> Hatte hier im Forum schon Bilder gesehen, da hat jemand mit Sicherheit auch die Befestigungen durchgebohrt, um die Schaltzüge geschlossen zu verlegen. Den frag ich mal...




es gibt dafür Adapter die in den Gegenhalter geschraubt werden oder welche aus Kunststoff mit Kabelbinder, brauchst also nicht Bohren  ...... wäre doch schade um den schönen Rahmen. Toller Aufbau, Türkis gefällt mir auch immer wieder  , aber ich lass das mal lieber mit den Nägeln 

http://www.google.de/products/catal...tbm=shop&cid=17636020345325160172&output=nojs


----------



## Silvermoon (1. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> es gibt dafür Adapter die in den Gegenhalter geschraubt werden oder welche aus Kunststoff mit Kabelbinder, brauchst also nicht Bohren  ...... wäre doch schade um den schönen Rahmen. Toller Aufbau, Türkis gefällt mir auch immer wieder  , aber ich lass das mal lieber mit den Nägeln
> 
> http://www.google.de/products/catal...tbm=shop&cid=17636020345325160172&output=nojs



Konnte das Problem inzwischen schon lösen. (Genau wie du es erklärt hattest) Adapter von gedichteten Endkappen durchgesteckt und ein entsprechend langes dünneres Stück Zughülle. Somit ist der Zug komplett dicht verlegt, ohne irgendwas aufbohren zu müssen


----------



## Cristina (1. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich, was ihr als LO-Erkennungszeichen erdacht habt: ein Hornet



Nee ne...


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2012)

> jetzt weiß ich, was ihr als LO-Erkennungszeichen erdacht habt: ein Hornet



Nee, ne


----------



## lucie (1. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich, was ihr als LO-Erkennungszeichen erdacht habt: ein Hornet



NÖÖÖÖÖÖ..., kalt ganz ganz kalt


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2012)

Super Farbe


----------



## Martina H. (2. März 2012)

... die musst Du in der Sonne sehen - ein Traum...


... fast so schön, wie mein Rot


----------



## blutbuche (2. März 2012)

is das ein dirtrahmen ????


----------



## Schwimmer (2. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> is das ein dirtrahmen ????



http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/frames/hornet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2012)

Heute ist es endlich fertig geworden, mein kleines* "Türkiss"*





Leider warte ich immer noch auf die hellblau/türkisfarbenen Flats von Reverse und die gleichfarbigen Ergon-Griffe, von daher steht es jetzt erst mal ohne Flats und Griffe da 





Kurzerhand gab es noch eine Bionicon - c.guide V.02 Kettenführung (schade, dass es die nicht in Türkis gibt!)





und günstig von einem Mituser erstanden: das original Cube Muddy Board (ehrlich gesagt siehts auch wesentlich edler und eleganter aus als mein selbstgebautes Teilchen )






Wie schon beim letzten Selbstbau hat mir die Einstellung der Schaltung etwas zu schaffen gemacht , aber nach einigen Versuchen hab ich´s doch hinbekommen .
Ein dummer Fehler ist mir beim Einkürzen der Kette passiert. Ich hatte sie *zu *kurz gemacht, wobei es natürlich beim Schalten zu massiven Komplikationen kam. Also, Kettenniet wieder geöffnet, ein paar Glieder mehr dran gemacht. Diese Aktion hat meine Geduld wirklich sehr auf die Probe gestellt  Schmierige Finger, kleiner Nietstift, flutschige Kette und eine gehörige Portion Ungeduld (die sich langsam in geballte Agression verwandelte), nach gefühlten 1000 Versuchen versteht sich, diesen kleinen Nietstift ins Miniloch zu stecken, waren ganz blöde Vorraussetzungen  
Nach etlichen Versuchen klappte es doch endlich, er war endlich drin und flutschte nicht mehr raus. Dank Kabelbinder und einen supertollen Kettennieter (der ist echt super!!!) konnte ich auch diesem Elend wieder Herr werden. Und alles war wieder gut 

Nun werde ich es die Tage aber dennoch in eine Fachwerkstatt bringen, damit die sich das nochmals gründlich anschauen können (sozusagen die TÜV-Abnahme vom Profi ). Der Dämpfer muss ja auch noch eingestellt werden, da ich selber keine Dämpferpumpe besitze. Sollte aber soweit alles in Ordnung sein, aber sicher ist sicher - bin ja auch nur ne Hobbyschrauberin ! 
War mal wieder schee und aufregend, das Selberschrauben   ... und ne nette Sonntagnachmittagsbeschäftigung bei trüben Wetter! ...auch wenn´s mich stellenweise wieder mal ein paar Nerven gekostet hat (Schaltung/Kettennietflutscher)!





Freu mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt


----------



## Tine3105 (5. März 2012)

@ Silvermoon :

Ui schick schick ... sieht ja jetzt schon wirklich toll aus .
Bin ja mal gspannt wann deine Egon Griffe kommen.
Ich musste auch leider umdisponieren. Wollte ja eigentlich von reverse den Hellblauen Lenker...aber da keine Lieferzeit absehbar ist.....hab ich ihn ab bestellt und mir einen Syntace vector in schwarz bestellt und von Sunline die baby blue Griffe.....Die Ergon Griffe sind zwar noch toller....aber das dauert mir alles zu lange........

will endlich fahren


----------



## Martina H. (5. März 2012)

... jaja, schrauben macht süchtig - oder Silvermoon  - sieht doch ganz schick aus (wenn es auch nicht unbedingt "meine" Farbe ist)  

Auf die blauen Ergons bin ich mal gespannt, wo hast Du die her?


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2012)

Ja, Martina, irgendwie hab ich mich mit so nem komischen Virus infiziert 

Die Ergon GA1 Griffe sind diese hier

www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Ergon-GA1-Evo-AllMountain-Griffe-mit-Klemme::30397.html

...aber ich warte jetzt schon echt lange auf die Lieferung  
Hab jetzt doch mal die schwarzen Ergon-Griffe verbaut und die schwarzen Sixpack Flats, vorübergehend, bis die türkis/hellblau Variante geliefert wird. Ich übe mich weiterhin in Geduld


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. März 2012)

Vorfreude ist doch die schönste....


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist doch die schönste....



....aber muss die denn so lange dauern????? Würde mich gerne jetzt sofort darüber freuen dürfen


----------



## scarecrow (5. März 2012)

@Silvermoon

Bin wieder frisch in dem Bereich MTB eingestiegen. Dürfte ich dich fragen, was die Vorteile von einer Bionicon - c.guide V.02 Kettenführung sind.

Gruß


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. März 2012)

Die Kette klappert bei ruppigen Abfahrten nicht so herum, die Bionicon ist im Vergleich zu anderen KeFüs sehr leicht, einfach zu montieren, und rel. günstig


----------



## Silvermoon (5. März 2012)

scarecrow schrieb:


> @Silvermoon
> 
> Bin wieder frisch in dem Bereich MTB eingestiegen. Dürfte ich dich fragen, was die Vorteile von einer Bionicon - c.guide V.02 Kettenführung sind.
> 
> Gruß



Kettenführungen allgemein sollen ein Abspringen der Kette verhindern. Bevorzugt von Freeridern, aber auch All-Mountain Biker entdecken diese langsam für sich. 
Hab mich für dieses Modell entschieden, weil sie zum einen mit jeder Kettenblattkonfiguration funktioniert (oftmals sind Kettenführungen für nur max. 2-fach), sie ist leicht, einfach und schnell zu montieren (selbst für Hobbyschrauberinnen wie ich es eine bin, das Teil war binnen 5 Minuten an seinem Platz ) und soll eine gute Schaltbarkeit vorweisen und der Kette nen sicheren Halt bieten. Praxisbericht kann ich selbst noch keinen abgeben, berichte aber gerne nachträglich darüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. März 2012)

ich denke ein Abspringen wird sie nicht immer verhindern können. 
Praxistest bisher (3 schlammife ruppige Fahrten): super, erstaunlich leise und unauffällig. Wenn Matsch dazukommt, fängt sie aber schon mal an zu knirschen, aber dann knirscht eh alles  
Einen Chainsuck hatte ich auchmal , aber da war alles extrem verdreckt...

Ich werde sie jedenfalls auch an meinem Stumpjumper nachrüsten


----------



## scarecrow (5. März 2012)

Ich danke euch für die Aufklärung. 
Hoffe bin auch irgendwann mal so weit wie ihr


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2012)

Nun, das mit der Ke-fü ist erst einmal reine Theorie. Wie sich das Teil in der Praxis schlägt, wird sie wohl noch beweisen müssen


----------



## Silvermoon (12. März 2012)

*Heute war es endlich soweit, die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Stereo *

Das Teil macht irre viel Spaß, das ist der Hammer und garantiert ein Dauergrinsen 
Gewogen hab ich´s heute auch mal: satte 14,34kg! Damit werden wir keine Bergziegenqualitäten erreichen, aber wer will das schon mit so nem Teil - soll ja bergab um so mehr Spaß machen  
Merken tut´s man allerdings nicht wirklich, dass es die 14kg hat.





Mit der Gabel (RockShox Sektor RL Dual Position Coil)  komm ich gut zurecht. Das Absenken auf 120mm funktioniert einwandfrei und auch umgekehrt, also wieder zurück auf 150mm. Gerade bei steileren Anstiegen fand ich das Absenken ganz gut, so konnte man doch leichter "klettern".





...und ein echter Farbklecks bei all dem Grau heute ist es allemal 

Die Reverse Trail Seeker Plattformpedale sind am Samstag endlich gekommen und passen farblich genau zur Hinterbauschwinge 
Die Ergon Griffe in hellblau/türkis haben inzwischen Lieferzeiten bis Ende April , also bleiben die schwarzen erst einmal dran!​


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. März 2012)

schick!  So in freier Wildbahn... mir gefällt es mit schwarzen Griffen gut, ich würde da fast eher noch nen farbigen Lenker.... etvl.... wobei.... so wie es ist, ist es gut


----------



## lucie (13. März 2012)

Weiter geht's:

Das Teil rollt schon längst über die Piste. Nettes Spielzeug. 
Die Bilder wollte ich einfach nur noch nachreichen. 












Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (13. März 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Heute war es endlich soweit, die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Stereo *
> 
> Das Teil macht irre viel Spaß, das ist der Hammer und garantiert ein Dauergrinsen
> Gewogen hab ich´s heute auch mal: satte 14,34kg! Damit werden wir keine Bergziegenqualitäten erreichen, aber wer will das schon mit so nem Teil - soll ja bergab um so mehr Spaß machen
> ...


Sieht richtig gut aus ,Gratuliere
Und die Sache mit dem warten ...eine Frau wartet ein halbes Leben oder mehr auf irgend was 
Ich habe auch bei Mailroder bestellt ...und Warte 
Sage zu meine Tochter ,mach mal dies....sie sagt "Warte gleich 
Sage zu mein Mann ,mach mal das er sagt " Warte ....
So ist das wohl ....


----------



## lucie (13. März 2012)

Noch ein paar Hornissenbilder :
















































​


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. März 2012)

Sehr geile Bilder 
Am besten gefallen mir die beiden in schwaz-weiß, da kommt die Rahmenfarbe richtig zur Geltung 
Sehr stimmiger Aufbau vor allem mit der Gabel, ist die pulverbeschichtet? Allerdings hätt ich eher schwarze Griffe gewählt, die dran sind sehen eher nach beige aus  oder sind die schon dreckig ?


----------



## lucie (13. März 2012)

Danke! Die Griffe sind nicht mehr ganz porentief rein. Sind einfach nur weiß in drecksch...


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> schick!  So in freier Wildbahn... mir gefällt es mit schwarzen Griffen gut, ich würde da fast eher noch nen farbigen Lenker.... etvl.... wobei.... so wie es ist, ist es gut




Hmmm, ich denke, dass ich das mit diesen blau/türkisfarbenen Griffen auch lasse. So wie es ist, gefällt es mir total gut . Hatte zwar auch mal kurzfristig nen Reverse Lenker in Betracht gezogen, der vom Farbton den Pedalen ähneln müsste. Aber das empfand ich dann als doch zu viel und so gabs die schwarz Sixpack S.A.M. - Kombi. Nöö, passt schon - *GEFÄLLT * (....und das ist doch die Hauptsache)

@Sonny13: Ja, man muss immer warten...beim Arzt...auf die Bahn...an der Kasse im Supermarkt... Du hast das schon sehr treffend formuliert! Was sind wir Frauen doch so verdammt geduldig


----------



## kid77 (13. März 2012)

@ silvermoon
Ich finde auch, dass es - so wie es ist - sehr stimmig aussieht. Das Türkis ist ein toller Eyecatcher, ohne aufdringlich zu sein. Ist dir gut gelungen.


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2012)

@ kid77

Danke schön


----------



## kid77 (13. März 2012)

Jetzt muss ich mir nur einen anderen Rahmen suchen, wenn ich auch mal ein Fully aufbauen will. Der ist sehr schick. War mir schon bei bike-discount aufgefallen.


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2012)

Den Stereo Wls gibts noch bei H&S Bike-Discount. Allerdings ohne Dämpfer und nur noch in 17 Zoll für 349,-
Wenns von der Rahmengröße passen würde und du dir nach und nach die Teile im Bikemarkt hier besorgst? Why not???


----------



## kid77 (13. März 2012)

Ach, wär doch doof, wenn's das hier doppelt gibt oder?

Hab's dort gerade auch mit Fox Float RP23 gesehen für 499 Euro (15" und 17"). Finde aber auch den AMS WLS Comp in weiß ganz schön. Gibt's bei denen für 199 Euro ohne und für 399 Euro mit Manitou Radium RL? Kenne mich da aber noch zu wenig aus, um da jetzt schon voll einzusteigen. Erstmal ab dem Wochenende wieder mit meinem Copperhead durch den Wald heizen, im Mai Fahrtechniktraining und dann vielleicht mittelfristig auf Fully umsteigen. Spannend finde ich's auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. März 2012)

@silvermoon
top  Gratuliere, passt gut so

...aber die blaue Hornisse, die würd mich ganz besonders reizen


----------



## HiFi XS (13. März 2012)

.... (falscher thread....)


----------



## Michael1989 (28. März 2012)

Mist falschen Thread erwischt !! ........


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> So ich hoffe,dass ich hier im Richtigen Thread damit bin


Weder im richtigen Thread noch im richtigen Unterforum, hier ist für  Ladies only!


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2012)

So, weil ich es zwei Ladies versprochen hatte, auch wenn der Aufbau erst in der nächsten Wintersaison beginnt:





So ganz konnte ich dann aber doch nicht warten und habe den Steuersatz schon mal einpressen lassen und den Rahmen mit Dämpfer, aber ohne Steuersatz, gewogen: 2990 g.

Das wird ne Herausforderung mit Speedhub und vernünftiger Bereifung zwischen 13 und 14 kg zu landen. Je näher an der 13, umso besser.
Federweg 120 mm ist geplant, habe hierfür bis jetzt die Revelation im Auge. Aber mal sehen, was die Eurobike im Herbst so hergibt.


----------



## scylla (2. April 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> auch wenn der Aufbau erst in der nächsten Wintersaison beginnt:



das ist ja masochismus 
ich würde das keine 2 tage aushalten, neben einem neuen nackten rahmen zu hocken!

die farbe ist auf jeden fall "interessant"

warum eine revelation für 120mm und nicht eine reba?


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2012)

Ich weiß, deswegen wenigstens "Steuersatz". Aber jetzt ist Fahrsaison, da fällt es etwas leichter zu warten.
Farbe, naja, er war halt so. Blau ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding, aber es ist mal was anderes. Da fällt die Auswahl der Komponenten wenigstens leicht: fröhliches, lebensbejahendes schwarz!
Ausschlaggebend war die Sondergröße "Zwerg" und die Vorbereitung für die Speedhub.

Wegen der Gabel, fahre ne Revelation in 140 mm und ne Reba in 100 mm. Mit der ersten bin ich super zufrieden, die zweite ist ne Pest. Eingeschickt, leichteres Öl verwendet, Die Drücke der Druck- und Zugstufe rauf und runter getestet, das Ding funktioniert bei meinem Körpergewicht einfach nicht gescheit. Manitou hat leider derzeit nichts in 120 mm, denn die R7 und die Minute funktionieren bei mir ebenfalls wunderbar.


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2012)

> So ganz konnte ich dann aber doch nicht warten


 



> das ist ja masochismus


 genau!



> die farbe ist auf jeden fall "interessant"


  ... sieht aber "life" besser aus als auf dem Foto - am Anfang habe ich auch gedacht: "Sch..., wie kann man den so verschandeln"  - aber wie gesagt, so schlimm ist es gar nicht 



> auch wenn der Aufbau erst in der nächsten Wintersaison beginnt




...so ganz habe ich ja die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben - sollte es Zeitmangel über den Sommer sein: wir könnten da helfen 


evtl. gibt es ja dann doch noch den Aufkleber:


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2012)

Hhmm, für den Aufkleber wäre es ja schon fast wert, sich helfen zu lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kate du Pree (9. April 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Heute war es endlich soweit, die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Stereo *
> 
> Das Teil macht irre viel Spaß, das ist der Hammer und garantiert ein Dauergrinsen
> Gewogen hab ich´s heute auch mal: satte 14,34kg! Damit werden wir keine Bergziegenqualitäten erreichen, aber wer will das schon mit so nem Teil - soll ja bergab um so mehr Spaß machen
> ...


Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! 
Ich sollte auch mal mehr Federweg als 120mm ausprobieren. 
Richtig mit Tempo bergab sausen hat was!
In der Nähe gibt es einen Fahrradhändler bei dem man übers WE MTBs ausleihen kann.
 Muss  mich da mal näher informieren...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. April 2012)

So, nun im passenden Thread:

Beute von gestern  







Heute schon ein wenig getunt. Das Shore war vorher als Singlespeed aufgebaut und hatte keine Vorderradbremse. Jetzt ist es fast einsatzbereit, muss morgen noch Kabelbinder besorgen, sind leider keine mehr im Haus. 
Ist noch nicht ganz Endzustand, aber kann so gefahren werden. Auf der "will haben Liste" steht noch ein blau elox Direct Mount Vorbau und eine blau elox Sitzrohrklemme (im optimalfall natürlich von Hope ) und ein weißer Answer Pro Taper DH Lenker. 
Den Dämpfer werde ich unter Umständen noch mit meinem Freund tauschen, FOX hat ja bekanntermaßen blaue elox-Teile. Das rot vom Rocco stört optisch noch ein wenig und passt an seinem Rad mit der Kind Shock eh viel besser .
Vielleicht kommt noch ein Umwerfer und ein zweites Kettenblatt dran. Mit einem Kampfgewicht von aktuell 17,2kg lässt sich das Gerät sogar noch Pedalieren


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2012)

... na, Glückwunsch  ...

... wenn das so weitergeht, werden wir mit Probefahren nie fertig


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. April 2012)

Da kÃ¶nntest du recht haben 

Habe Ã¼brigens gerade den Schnapper bei Chain Reaction gemacht. Sunline Direct Mount fÃ¼r 28,XXâ¬, den Pro Taper fÃ¼r 40,03â¬ und noch 15â¬ Osterrabatt runter; Versandkostenfrei.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. April 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich weiß, deswegen wenigstens "Steuersatz". Aber jetzt ist Fahrsaison, da fällt es etwas leichter zu warten.
> Farbe, naja, er war halt so. Blau ist eigentlich nicht so mein Ding, aber es ist mal was anderes. Da fällt die Auswahl der Komponenten wenigstens leicht: fröhliches, lebensbejahendes schwarz!
> Ausschlaggebend war die Sondergröße "Zwerg" und die Vorbereitung für die Speedhub.
> 
> Wegen der Gabel, fahre ne Revelation in 140 mm und ne Reba in 100 mm. Mit der ersten bin ich super zufrieden, die zweite ist ne Pest. Eingeschickt, leichteres Öl verwendet, Die Drücke der Druck- und Zugstufe rauf und runter getestet, das Ding funktioniert bei meinem Körpergewicht einfach nicht gescheit. Manitou hat leider derzeit nichts in 120 mm, denn die R7 und die Minute funktionieren bei mir ebenfalls wunderbar.



glückwünsch Chaotenkind! Das ist doch der Rahmen, der hier im Bikemarkt war oder?!?! Ich hoffe, ich kriege die Gelegenheit das Rad mal Live zu sehen, wenn der aufgebaut ist- ist auch meine Größe  Ich finde den Rahmen wunderschön  - egal welche Farbe der hat. Das Problemschen mit der Reba kenne ich auch. Bin gespannt!

Turbo - ja schön!


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2012)

Danke! Ja, es ist der Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt, bzw. aus dem ehemaligen Ladies suchen-und-finden-Thread.
Werde es auf das Ladies-Treffen 2013 mitnehmen, so eines stattfindet. Dann sind auch Probefahrten möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Mai 2012)

MÃ¤dels, empfehlt mir mal einen normalen Schnellspanner fÃ¼râs Hinterrad, leicht  zu bedienen und einigermaÃen hÃ¼bsch, und nicht so teuer


----------



## scylla (13. Mai 2012)

http://www.bike24.net/p127639.html


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Mai 2012)

Danke, der sieht ja vernünftig aus, kommt in den EInkaufswagen


----------



## laterra (14. Mai 2012)

Hui bin gerade beim Thread rückwärtslesen auf Martinas rotes Hornet gestoßen: das Teil ist der absolute Burner!!!  (.. und hat mich gerade zu meinem ersten IBC Post überhaupt animiert )

was hat dich das gute stück denn gekostet, abgesehen von Zeit und Nerven? Gerne auch per PM


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Mai 2012)

Genau der Schnellspanner ist es bei mir auch geworden. Warte leider seit 3 Wochen drauf. Components kann z.Z. in blau nicht liefern.


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2012)

... mal wieder den Thread ausgrab... 

Hatte wieder was zu basteln:

Aus alt




mach neu




Ganz fertig ist es noch nicht:
es kommen noch Titanschrauben wo es eben geht, anderer Hinterreifen, Ragley-Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen.
Die roten Teile müssen auch nach und nach noch weg. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.

Danke Khujand fürs Pulvern! Mir gefällt's


----------



## Martina H. (19. Juni 2012)

... hey, hat Dir das Senfgelb doch nicht mehr gefallen?

Das Rot muss noch weg - klarer Fall...

...und die grüne Hope passt farblich auch nicht so gut - mir gefallen meist die elox. Teile kombiniert mit den Pulverfarben nicht so gut (ist aber nur meine persönlich Meinung).

Wenn Du immer alles selber baust, bekommst Du nie den Aufkleber 

Khujand macht schon schöne Arbeit


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juni 2012)

hmmm schaade, ich fand das schilffarben schöner, aber solange es DIR gefällt 
Ansonsten sieht es nach dem Spaßbike aus, von dem Du erzählt hast


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2012)

das "Curry" wie Ragley es nennt, fand ich zuletzt einfach nur noch schlimm  Wenn man's halt jeden Tag angucken muss...
Jetzt ist's viel besser farbtechnisch, finde ich zumindest. Vor allem es macht immer noch gleich viel Spaß wie vorher! Hatte ja schon fast Entzug  Endlich rumpelt's wieder auf den Trails


----------



## laterra (20. Juni 2012)

Ich find ja das rot am Sattel ganz cool. So als Gegenpart zum Rahmen. Nur die roten Flecken auf dem LRS würde ich wegmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2012)

oh , grün ...   schön !!  rot stört , find´ich auch - und der rahmen sieht halt schon extrem winzig un d kinderrad mässig aus ... ( nein , frau quax muss jetzt keinen  contra  kommentar anhängen - ist MEINE meinung ..)


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juli 2012)

So Ladies,

der Hirsch ist geschlachtet:



​
die Villehelmine ist tot:




​
...und wie das so ist im Leben, wenn Zwei gehen, werden Zwei kommen!



Darf ich vorstellen:

der Hobel: 



​
und Ramona:



​


----------



## Martina H. (29. Juli 2012)

Aus dieser Zelle:




​

werden Zwillinge geboren.




​

Aber bevor es an das Zusammenschrauben geht, muss die "Litfasssäule" erstmal ansehnlich gestaltet werden.





​

Eine mühselige Aufgabe, die mit Blasen an den Daumen endete


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2012)

Fettich! 



Einiger Kleinkram muss noch erledigt werden, aber hier gibt es schon mal Fotos von den Beiden:




Ein bisschen Mut zur Farbe:








​


... und die Gesamtansichten:


einmal die frühlingsfrische Farbkombi Weiss/Apfelgrün:







​


und die wohl umstrittenste Farbe im Forum: Purple in Kombination mit Schwarz:








​



Heute Nachmittag geht's dann raus zur Probefahrt - mal sehen wie die Beiden sich machen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Juli 2012)

Sieht sehr schön aus ... aber im ersten Moment dachte ich, es sei Pink  Auf dem letzten Foto hab ich´s dann gesehen, dass es wirklich Purple ist. Aber sehr schick! ...alle beide...


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juli 2012)

Sehr hübsch, und noch so sauber!
Na, da bin ich mal auf den Fahrbericht gespannt.....


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2012)

> Na, da bin ich mal auf den Fahrbericht gespannt....



... wird wohl noch ein bisschen dauern, da noch Bremsen- und Gabelproblem 

... dafür hier noch ein paar Bilder 























​


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. August 2012)

Grün eloxierte Pins, schööön!


----------



## ollo (1. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wird wohl noch ein bisschen dauern, da noch Bremsen- und Gabelproblem
> 
> ... dafür hier noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> ...





hach wie schön, Zwillinge  mal wieder schön zu sehen was ihr da zusammengebaut habt ........ ich dachte es wären sogar Drillinge 

Viel Spaß euch beiden, wir sehen uns dann zur nächsten Wilden Fahrt mit Trulla-Tours  ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. August 2012)

Werd ich ja zum Freitag die Möglichkeit haben mir in Live anzuschauen, wa?


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2012)

> Werd ich ja zum Freitag die Möglichkeit haben mir in Live anzuschauen, wa?



Jep!



> ich dachte es wären sogar Drillinge



Kommt noch - schwimmt sozusagen noch in der Suppe  - der Junior muss sich erst würdig erweisen und mal ein bisschen selbst in Schwung kommen


----------



## ollo (1. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jep!
> 
> 
> ...... - der Junior muss sich erst würdig erweisen und mal ein bisschen selbst in Schwung kommen




Mütter können so hart sein  ............ aber besser so als Puderzucker vorn Hintern...... so ich mach mich dann mal wieder weg hier


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2012)

> so ich mach mich dann mal wieder weg hier



ich kann da zwar nur für uns 2 sprechen, aber:

Du bist jederzeit willkommen 



> mal wieder schön zu sehen was ihr da zusammengebaut habt



...diese Worte aus Deiner Tastatur - Danke!



> wir sehen uns dann zur nächsten Wilden Fahrt mit Trulla-Tours



Gerne, wann?


----------



## scylla (1. August 2012)

schicke zwillinge 
was ihr euch immer so feines ausdenkt... ich schau's immer wieder gerne an!



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Werd ich ja zum Freitag die Möglichkeit haben mir in Live anzuschauen, wa?



ähm, jetzt sag bloß du ziehst dir ne perücke an und machst einen auf lady...


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ich kann da zwar nur für uns 2 sprechen, aber:
> 
> Du bist jederzeit willkommen  Danke !
> 
> ...





ja dann bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> schicke zwillinge
> was ihr euch immer so feines ausdenkt... ich schau's immer wieder gerne an!
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, aber zwei Damen schauen vorher noch bei Helmchens in Hof vorbei und lassen sich die Kisten frisieren und fönen.

Gibt aber ne gewisse Chance das ich zum Freitag selber am Ochsenkopf rumassel, eure Veranstaltung werd ich aber sicher nicht stören - da musst du keine Bedenken haben. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## scylla (2. August 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> eure Veranstaltung werd ich aber sicher nicht stören - da musst du keine Bedenken haben.



schade eigentlich, mich hätt's nicht gestört


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> schade eigentlich, mich hätt's nicht gestört



Glatzköpfiger 105kg Fallschirmjäger un= "Lady".
Aber ich assel jetzt definitiv mit nem Kumpel am Ochsenkopf rum.
Kannst ja wieder lecker Bier für mich mitbringen - sich meine Liebe zu erkaufen ist niemals von Nachteil!

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## ollo (2. August 2012)

gibt es eigentlich eine Foren Darkroom, da könnt ihr euch Perücken aufsetzten, Bier trinken, euch mit Dämpferöl einreiben und ein bisschen Stickstoff Atmen ....... ganz Nebenbei lääst sich dann noch klären wer wie viel für wessen Liebe auf den Tresen legen muß  ne ne ne der Helmchen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich eine Foren Darkroom, da könnt ihr euch Perücken aufsetzten, Bier trinken, euch mit Dämpferöl einreiben und ein bisschen Stickstoff Atmen ....... ganz Nebenbei lääst sich dann noch klären wer wie viel für wessen Liebe auf den Tresen legen muß  ne ne ne der Helmchen



Jetzt kannste ja lästern - Du hast dir meine Zuneigung ja schon erarbeitet


----------



## scylla (2. August 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Glatzköpfiger 105kg Fallschirmjäger un= "Lady".
> Aber ich assel jetzt definitiv mit nem Kumpel am Ochsenkopf rum.
> Kannst ja wieder lecker Bier für mich mitbringen - sich meine Liebe zu erkaufen ist niemals von Nachteil!
> 
> ...



du bist käuflich? pfui! so gibt's kein bier


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. August 2012)

Back on Topic:
Hab Martina ihres am Freitag kurz geklaut, paar Meter probegerollt und für gut befunden. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2012)

Haben wir gehört und die Gabel- und Dämpfereinstellungen haben es auch noch deutlich gezeigt.


----------



## Martina H. (6. August 2012)

> Hab Martina ihres am Freitag kurz geklaut




...  na geklaut?? 

Ich habe es ja wieder bekommen. Aber dass es Dir so gut gefallen hat, dass Du gleich....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...  na geklaut??
> 
> Ich habe es ja wieder bekommen. Aber dass es Dir so gut gefallen hat, dass Du gleich....



Ja,
Das Helmchen hat sich ein Mega bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. August 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ja,
> Das Helmchen hat sich ein Mega bestellt...



 das nenn ich mal kurzentschlossen!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> das nenn ich mal kurzentschlossen!



621 Tacken bei Chainreactioncycles - muss man da noch nachdenken???

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2012)

... da isses mal in freier Wildbahn - heute erste Einrollrunde gedreht, bisschen Cockpittuning noch und es passt:



​
... ist an einer meiner Lieblingsstellen hier in der  Gegend


----------



## Two00Seven (10. August 2012)

find das total klasse hier die ganzen fahrräder in der entwicklung zu sehen, besonders weil ich selbst grad mein traum-bike aufbaue

hoffe aus dem hier....





....wird mal so ein tolles bike, wie ihr sie alle zusammengebaut habt 

die wichtigsten teile hab ich schon u. heut schaff ich den rahmen zum steuersatz u. tretlager einbauen weg
(das datum auf dem bild stimmt nicht^^)


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2012)

... na, dann mal los - bin schon gespannt 

Ist immer schön sich selbst was aufzubauen, aber Vorsicht! Suchtgefahr


----------



## Two00Seven (11. August 2012)

neuster stand: steuersatz und tretlager sind drin

war bei einem händler fragen, der wollte doch wirklich 50 fürs einbauen haben 
die denken alle weil wir mädels sind haben wir keine ahnung
soo, bin zum nächsten gegangen u. der war ganz nett u. hats mir für 15 gemacht:


 



und natürlich musste ich auch gleich die kurbelgarnitur einbauen









als nächstes brauch ich einen vorbau, könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen? er sollte möglichst kurz sein, was haltet ihr von dem hier:


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. August 2012)

Der Vorabu ist schick, allerdings sieht es so aus, als ob die Rottöne nicht zusammenpassen würden. Sixpack Klamotten sind imme sehr knallig. 
Die Noir ist doch eine Cross Country Kurbel und der Vorbau ist eher Klotzig und im Bereich FR/4X einzuordnen. Ich weiß nicht, was du dir aufbauen möchtest, aber für einen CC´ler gibt es sicher "zierlichere" Vorbauten.


----------



## Two00Seven (18. August 2012)

Naja war jetzt erstmal der einzige der kurz ist, rot ist u mir gefallen hat, wobei ich bei dem rot auch so meine bedenken hab^^

kannst du mir einen im Cross Country Bereich empfehlen der meinen Kriterien entspricht?


----------



## Martina H. (18. August 2012)

> Die Noir ist doch eine Cross Country Kurbel und der Vorbau ist eher Klotzig und im Bereich FR/4X einzuordnen. Ich weiß nicht, was du dir aufbauen möchtest, aber für einen CC´ler gibt es sicher "zierlichere" Vorbauten.



Genau , zumal es sich ja auch um einen CC/Tour Rahmen handelt.

Mit den elox Teilen und deren unterschiedlichen Farben wäre ich auch vorsichtig - weniger ist manchmal mehr und Du hast ja im Steuerbereich jetzt schon den roten Steuersatz...

Zu den Vorbauten: wichtig zu wissen ist immer welche Länge Du brauchst und gut und gern genommen werden die Syntace Vorbauten. Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Preisklassen - von Günstig (F149) bis Teuer (F99). Dann  gibt es da noch die  üblichen Verdächtigen wie z.B. Easton, Ritchey etc. - für die Leichtbauer ist immer noch der Mighty interessant - leicht und günstig (habe sogar noch einen liegen  )

Du solltest wissen, welchen Lenker Du verbauen willst. 25,4 oder 31,8 - Lenkerklemmung beim Vorbau beachten.

Ich persönlich finde es immer schön, wenn das System zusammenpasst, also Lenker und Vorbau von einem Hersteller sind..

Was brauchst Du noch für Teile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (18. August 2012)

X-tasy Vorbau DH RSP Team 50mm, 31.8mm, 5°






Er war recht günstig und für den Preis leicht.


----------



## wozibo (18. August 2012)

Vom Farbton her könnte der Spoon Vorbau von Spank zu Deinem Steuersatz passen, ist allerdings ähnlich massiv wie der von Sixpack. 

Und falls Du die Möglichkeit hast, solltest Du vielleicht erstmal verschiedene Vorbaulängen ausprobieren, zu kurz ist nämlich auch nicht so toll...


----------



## jboe (18. August 2012)

Bei Produktfotos kann man viel nachbearbeiten. 
Die Teile werden i.A. in mehreren Chargen gefertigt und eloxiert, bereits bei einem Hersteller kann die Farbe also schon varriieren. Wenn genug Abstand zwischen den Teilen vorhanden ist ( z.B. Steuersatz und Sattelklemme) fällt es weniger auf.
Ich muss auch zustimmen das weniger manchmal mehr ist.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. August 2012)

Two00Seven schrieb:


> Naja war jetzt erstmal der einzige der kurz ist, rot ist u mir gefallen hat, wobei ich bei dem rot auch so meine bedenken hab^^
> 
> kannst du mir einen im Cross Country Bereich empfehlen der meinen Kriterien entspricht?


 
Meine Vorrednerinnen haben ja schon einiges geschrieben. Der Aussage: Manchmal ist weniger mehr stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Das Gesamtkonzept muss stimmen. Mit zu viel eloxal kann das sehr schnell aussehen wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. 
Was spezielle Vorbauten angeht, kann ich dir leider keinen (für dich passenden) empfehlen. Auf meinen DH´lern habe ich entweder Direct Mount oder klotzige Vorbauten, die an nem CC´ler (meiner Meinung nach) nichts zu suchen haben. Ansonsten habe ich nur schwarze Vorbauten, aber schwarz geht immer


----------



## C0RAF0X (18. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wird wohl noch ein bisschen dauern, da noch Bremsen- und Gabelproblem
> 
> ... dafür hier noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> ...



Schöne naben, sehr schöne  was sind das für naben?


----------



## Two00Seven (19. August 2012)

also schonmal vielen dank für eure tipps 
verschieden vorbauten kann ich leider nicht ausprobieren, aber auf jeden fall habt ihr mich jetzt überzeugt, das mit dem rot zu lassen

hab jetzt noch mal ein bisschen rumgesucht



gefällt mir optisch seeehr gut
oder 



würde halt gut passen weil ja die kurbel auch von truvativ ist 

@Martina H.:  lenker wollte ich einen passenden zum vorbau haben,
gefällt mir nämlich auch wenn alles passt
von der klemmung her hab ich schon an 31,8 gedacht

an teilen fehlt mir noch 
das schaltwerk
umwerfer
kassette
der laufradsatz (bei allen teilen weiß ich was ich haben will, nur beim LRS hab ich kein richtigen plan)
reifen
sattelstütze 
pedale
und halt noch der ganze kleinkram
hier ist ein bild von dem was ich alles hab



HR bremse hab ich auch, ist nur zur probe an meinem alten dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. August 2012)

Wird bestimmt schick wenn es fertig ist. Die Entscheidung für einen schwarzen Vorbau wirst du sicher nicht bereuhen.


----------



## Martina H. (20. August 2012)

> Schöne naben, sehr schöne  was sind das für naben?



... sind Superstar Switch... abgelabelt


----------



## Two00Seven (22. August 2012)

bin grad am suchen nach einem lrs
bin auf den gestoßen:
Felgen: FRM BOR XMD 388
Naben: Amoeba M868
(sorry aber die naben müssen rot werden)
Speichen: DT Swiss Competiton
also so wie ich das gelesen hab sollen die felgen gut sein, nur von den naben habe ich noch nie was gehört?!


----------



## Martina H. (22. August 2012)

Die Felge ist sicher eine gute Alternative, relativ leicht, relativ günstig und wenn Du keine 2.4er Reifen fahren möchtest, wird sie mit 19 mm Innenweite ausreichen.

Die Naben: 

Was sollen die denn kosten?

Eine günstige Alternative sind die Superstar Laufräder - gibt es auch in verschiedenen Farben, guck mal hier:

Superstar Custom Wheels

Die Switch Naben haben den Vorteil, dass sie auf alle gängigen Standards umgerüstet werden können - und, je nach Geldbeutel, sind auch die teureren Felgen drin 

Einspeichqualität geht in Ordnung - ist natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit den Rädern, die z. B. der Thomas von German Lightness baut :schwärm:


----------



## Two00Seven (22. August 2012)

der lrs kostet 199

die superstar sehen auch sehr interressant aus,
sind doch die, die du bei deinen zwillingen verbaut hast oder? 
aber mal für dumme, wie funktioniert das mit dem bezahlen, weils ja keine deutsche seite ist?
u. der lrs kostet dann (bei meinen einstellungen ohne aufpreis) 149,99 pfund?
noch eine frage: was meinen die für einen adapter, gleich als erstes bei den optionen?


----------



## Nieke (2. September 2012)

.


----------



## Nieke (5. September 2012)

Darf ich vorstellen? Mein neues Projekt. Ich hatte mich schon dagegen entschieden. Als das Paket kam und ich diesen tollen roten Dartmoor Rahmen auspackte war es um mich geschehen. Ich konnte ihn einfach nicht mehr hergeben. Also fange ich nun an mein erstes Bike selber aufzubauen und mich nicht zu dämlich dabei anzustellen. 
Ich habe mich für einen Dartmoor two6player entschieden, denn auch wenn es ein Dirtbike wird, möchte ich vorne etwas mehr Federweg und das two6player lässt mir da spiel bis 130mm. Die passende Gabel habe ich hier im Bikemarkt schon gefunden und ich freue mich auf das Paket in den nächsten Tagen. Außerdem möchte ich es als Singlespeed aufbauen und versuchen gute gebrauchte Teile für wenig Geld zu ergattern. 
Der nächste Schritt ist jetzt natürlich Steuersatz, sowie Lager einsetzen zu lassen. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die entsetzen Gesichter der Mechaniker  
Ich werde euch, sofern ihr daran interessiert seit, auf dem laufenden halten - natürlich auch mit vielen Fotos 










Und ich habe direkt mal eine Frage an die Erfahrenen Selbst-aufbauer: Steuersatz und Lager vorher kaufen und mit zum Händler nehmen oder beim Händler kaufen? 

Viele Grüße
Nieke


----------



## scylla (6. September 2012)

schön, dass du dich fürs selbstaufbauen entschieden hast 

bericht davon lese ich gerne! 

steuersatz: kommt erstens drauf an, welche auswahl "dein" händler zu bieten hat, zweitens was er für preise nimmt, und drittens wieweit du bereit bist, das lokale handwerk zu unterstützen 
im standardfall ist erstens nicht toll, zweitens viel zu hoch, und daher würde ich für einen budgetaufbau bei drittens etwas egoistisch sein und wenn's sich um mehr als 5-6 euro "aufpreis" beim händler handelt, lieber im internet bestellen und mitnehmen. andererseits: fragen kostet ja nix 
ach ja... viertens sind einige händler nicht gerade erpicht darauf, im inet gekauften kram zusammenzumontieren und hauen dann den "aufpreis" flux auf die arbeitskosten drauf, das musst du auch im auge behalten. also einfach mal ein angebot einholen. ich sag meistens auch klipp und klar, für welchen preis ich das zeug im internet bekommen kann, und dass ich meinen händler zum zusammenbauen nicht brauche, sondern ihn manchmal eher mehr oder weniger aus nettigkeit was gegen bezahlung machen lasse, das weiß er schon selber 

fünfte überlegung wäre dann das hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a236/einpresswerkzeug-fuer-lagerschalen.html
(sieh's als investition in die zukunft, und im zweifelsfall ist's eh nicht viel teurer als das, was der händler nimmt )


----------



## jboe (6. September 2012)

Oh wie schön, ich freu mich auch und bin auf deinen Aufbau gespannt! 

Bei deinem Anliegen kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Hab leider nicht so gute Erfahrungen mit unseren localen Werkstattschraubern gemacht. Aber scylla war da denk ich schon sehr hilfreich. 

An den Einbau eines Steuersatzes trau ich mich nicht ran, das überlasse ich meinem Mann. Aber ich bekomm ein Reset Innenlager eingebaut.  Zwar mit einem kurzen Fluch, aber das sieht man ja nicht!


----------



## scylla (7. September 2012)

irgenwann (hoffentlich) nächste woche in meinem keller ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (7. September 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen? ....
> Ich habe mich für einen Dartmoor two6player entschieden, denn auch wenn  es ein Dirtbike wird, möchte ich vorne etwas mehr Federweg und das  two6player lässt mir da spiel bis 130mm... Außerdem möchte ich es als  Singlespeed...
> Viele Grüße
> Nieke







scylla schrieb:


> irgenwann (hoffentlich) nächste woche in meinem keller ...





Interessante Projekte! Freue mich drauf


----------



## niceann (9. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> irgenwann (hoffentlich) nächste woche in meinem keller ...



Lassen uns gerne überraschen was wieder gezaubert wird von scylla .....


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2012)

@scylla:

... Rocket??

@Nieke:

... doch kein Hornet?


----------



## scylla (9. September 2012)

@Martina
woher weißt du das denn jetzt schon wieder?


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2012)

> woher weißt du das denn jetzt schon wieder?



Logische Konsequenz


----------



## Nieke (9. September 2012)

@Martina: Nee, das Hornet war mir zu groß. Ein gutes, stabiles Hardtail hab ich ja jetzt schon. Wollte was kleineres zum spielen und da passt mir der two6player besser


----------



## HiFi XS (9. September 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Logische Konsequenz



Word!


----------



## Votec Tox (12. September 2012)

Sehr interessante Projekte von Euch, bin wirklich gespannt darauf! 
Montiert Ihr alle Teile selbst?
Somit verfügt Ihr über ausreichend Spezielwerkzeuge 

Motiviert durch Eure Projekte werde ich mich nun an mein erstes individuell aufgebautes Radl ranwagen 

Ganz ohne Zeitdruck soll es Stück für Stück zu einem Ganzen werden,
als erstes gabs natürlich den Rahmen.
Um mich nicht gleich zu überfordern, fange ich ganz klein an 












Grüße!


----------



## scylla (12. September 2012)

ui, schönes projekt, da bin ich mal gespannt, was das gibt!
neues trialrad mit 26'', oder ist das ein dirtrahmen?

das rohe "worksfinish" kommt auf jeden fall schon mal geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (12. September 2012)

Merci!
Ist noch kleiner 
Ein BMX 
Fahre ja ein BMX "von der Stange" und habe schon immer von einem ganz nach meinen Wünschen geträumt.
Zudem dachte ich, ein BMX aufzubauen ist für den Anfang anspruchsvoll genug!

Hier noch zwei Bilder, da sieht man den Vergleich zu einem Stuhl:










Grüße!


----------



## scylla (12. September 2012)

süüüß... der ist ja knuffig 
*duckundweg*


----------



## Votec Tox (12. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> süüüß... der ist ja knuffig
> *duckundweg*


Geht mir auch so, möchte den Rahmen am liebsten nur an die Wand hängen 
Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Bilder Deines neuen "Rocket"!
Lauerst Du schon an der Tür ob der Paketbote kommt


----------



## scylla (12. September 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Lauerst Du schon an der Tür ob der Paketbote kommt


 
nicht auszuhalten


----------



## blutbuche (12. September 2012)

wie gross (klein) seid ihr denn ???????  ?


----------



## scylla (12. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> wie gross (klein) seid ihr denn ???????  ?


 
kati, erst lesen, dann posten  da oben steht, dass das ein bmx-rahmen ist, die sind immer klein
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMX

und das von nieke ist ein dirt, auch die sind nunmal klein
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirtbike

das ist irgendwie der witz an den geräten, die kannst du nicht mit einem "normalen" mountainbike vergleichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (12. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> wie gross (klein) seid ihr denn ???????  ?


Also über die Tischkante kann ich grad so gucken  
Der BMX-Rahmen ist eher moderat, Oberrohrlänge 20,9"
das fahren sogar Männer mit 1,75m Körpergröße.

Fahre aktuell ein Flybike mit 19,6", das ist recht wendig.
Und damit nicht genug, mein anderes Kinderrädchen (Kinderrädchen kann man nie genug haben ) ist richtig klein - ein älteres KHE Paris - da ist der komplette Rahmen knapp 10 cm kürzer als der neue Rahmen und bei dem kleinen Rad bin ich ständig auf der Suche nach den Pedalen... 






"Ja wo sind sie denn, das Rad ist so klein, ich seh' nix, ich brauch' ne bessere Brille!" 

Grüße!


----------



## scylla (13. September 2012)

meiner... 



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Vielleicht, vielleicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt sollte sich der Postmann aber beeilen, ich lieg schon auf der Lauer


----------



## HiFi XS (13. September 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Merci!
> Ist noch kleiner
> Ein BMX
> Fahre ja ein BMX "von der Stange" und habe schon immer von einem ganz nach meinen Wünschen geträumt.
> ...



  I love it! 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also über die Tischkante kann ich grad so gucken
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Fahren kannst du auch schon    



@scylla

Das wird schon... Ich bin auch gespannt!


----------



## blutbuche (13. September 2012)

cotic :


----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> meiner...
> 
> 
> 
> jetzt sollte sich der Postmann aber beeilen, ich lieg schon auf der Lauer



Hallo Nika, wie kamst Du denn auf dieses jenes?


----------



## scylla (13. September 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Hallo Nika, wie kamst Du denn auf dieses jenes?



geometrie: perfekt
details: perfekt
optik: perfekt
gewicht: naja ... aber irgendeine kleinigkeit muss ja verkehrt sein, sonst hätte man ja nichts mehr zu nörgeln


----------



## Promontorium (13. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> geometrie: perfekt
> details: perfekt




Wie kommst Du darauf? Schon gefahren??? 
Und welche Details meinst Du?


----------



## scylla (14. September 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf? Schon gefahren???
> Und welche Details meinst Du?


 
nope, fahren ging leider nicht. ich weiß nicht, ob's überhaupt schon eine handvoll von den dingern in dland gibt. aber extrapolierend von den geometrien, die ich persönlich kenne und dem, was ich mir wünsche, schien es mir zumindest laut tabelle so gut, dass ich beschlossen habe, den blindversuch zu starten. wird sich zeigen, ob ich richtig liege 

details: 
- 44er steuerrohr, in das man alle gabelschaftstandards und zur not auch ein angle set rein bekommt
- X-12
- IS bremsaufnahme
- außenliegende zugverlegung auf dem unterrohr 
- (angeblich) sehr progressive rahmenkennlinie - muss man mögen, ich kenn's schon vom lv und will es unbedingt wieder haben
- iscg
- durchgehend gerades sitzrohr für volle versenkbarkeit der sattelstütze


----------



## Promontorium (14. September 2012)

Jetzt wird's klarer! 

Aber warum nicht PM-Bremsaufnahme?


----------



## scylla (14. September 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's klarer!
> 
> Aber warum nicht PM-Bremsaufnahme?


 
überflüssige gewinde im rahmen mog i ned 
außerdem will ich mir die option offen halten, hinten eine 160er bremsscheibe zu fahren, wie am hardtail. die meisten (besser gesagt alle, die mir bekannt sind) pm-aufnahmen am hinterbau haben aber 7 zoll, also 180mm mindestgröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (14. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> meiner...
> ........
> jetzt sollte sich der Postmann aber beeilen, ich lieg schon auf der Lauer


Gratuliere! Habe es schon auf der Webseite studiert!
Und schwarz kommt einfach gut rüber, nicht dieses KTM-Orange der Webseite 
Aber eine Frage: ist dies Dein Rahmen, auf den Photos sieht er so groß aus! (Und nein, ich bin momentan nicht nur auf klitzekleine Rahmen fixiert ) 
Oder täuscht das? Du bist doch so ein Fan von kompakten, wendigen Geometrien für technisches Fahren. Sag mal die Maße, bittee


----------



## lucie (14. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> irgenwann (hoffentlich) nächste woche in meinem keller ...



Glückwunsch. Noch eine 301Abtrünnige. 

Hat es sich schon an Deinen Keller gewöhnt? 

Ab jetzt nur noch Inselfeeling?! Ragley, Cotic, ...


----------



## scylla (14. September 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Habe es schon auf der Webseite studiert!
> Und schwarz kommt einfach gut rüber, nicht dieses KTM-Orange der Webseite
> Aber eine Frage: ist dies Dein Rahmen, auf den Photos sieht er so groß aus! (Und nein, ich bin momentan nicht nur auf klitzekleine Rahmen fixiert )
> Oder täuscht das? Du bist doch so ein Fan von kompakten, wendigen Geometrien für technisches Fahren. Sag mal die Maße, bittee


 
ja, ist meiner und Größe S bzw. 16''
klassisch kompakt und wendig ist die Geo nicht gerade, eher "new school" mit relativ langem Oberrohr und flachem Lenkwinkel (aber nicht so krass wie z.B. beim Mega). 
Ich hab aber beim Ragley HT schon rausgefunden, dass mir das auch für Stolperversuche sehr taugt, daher wollte ich das jetzt auch am Fully haben. Zum Heizen ist das ja eh genial, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich mit dem Hardtail auf Anhieb schneller war als z.B. mit dem 301, einfach wegen der Geo.
Dazu halt eine Federung, die nicht so plüschig ist sondern viel Rückmeldung gibt. Mein 901 ist mir mittlerweile viel zu sehr Sofa.



lucie schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Noch eine 301Abtrünnige.
> 
> Hat es sich schon an Deinen Keller gewöhnt?
> 
> Ab jetzt nur noch Inselfeeling?! Ragley, Cotic, ...


 

danke!

heimisch werden konnte es leider noch nicht . Das Bild ist beim Importeur/Händler entstanden, und momentan ist es wohl in seinem Karton irgendwo in Deutschland unterwegs. 

ja, inselfeeling ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.... hmm, vielleicht die passenden räder zum diesjährigen sommer?


----------



## Schwimmer (15. September 2012)

.


----------



## Promontorium (15. September 2012)

Das Video ist so geil, daß ich es gerne in meinen flickr-Stream hochladen würde. Weiß wer, ob das erlaubt ist???


----------



## lucie (16. September 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt mit den Drillingen erfolgreich absolviert. 









Einige Hänger gab es dann aber doch...


----------



## scylla (16. September 2012)

drillinge?  gibt's da irgendwo ein nukeproof-nest im wald? 
wer ist der/die dritte im bunde, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Martina H. (16. September 2012)

> nukeproof-nest



... nöö, Nest gibt's nicht - die sind schon gekauft, nicht ausgebrütet   



> der/die dritte im bunde



Sohnemann - wahrscheinlich der Einzige von uns, der imstande ist, das Mega artgerecht zu bewegen  - jedenfalls hab ich Panikattacken gehabt, als ich gesehen habe, wie er damit den Berg runter ist


----------



## franzam (16. September 2012)

Macht sich gut die kleine Familie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (16. September 2012)

Ist Martina H. die Pressesprecherin von lucie oder die Mama - was quasi das gleiche wäre???


----------



## scylla (16. September 2012)

drillings-mama?


----------



## Promontorium (16. September 2012)

Mein Gott, die Geburten müssen verdammt weh getan haben. Aber danach ist dann ja alles vergessen, und man denkt sich: mei, einer schöner als der andere!


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2012)

> Macht sich gut die kleine Familie!



Danke 



> Ist Martina H. die Pressesprecherin von lucie oder die Mama - was quasi das gleiche wäre???



Nöö, lucie ist die Freundin von Martina und der Sohnemann ist von Martina - sonst würde in Deiner Aufzählung ja jemand fehlen 



> drillings-mama?







> die Geburten müssen verdammt weh getan haben.



Jaja, die Wehen waren zeitweise furchtbar  - aber wie Du schon sagst...


----------



## scylla (17. September 2012)

der erste "ist-mir-scheibenkleister-egal-wie's-aussieht-hauptsache-es-fährt" aufbau vom cotic: freitag abends um 6 den rahmen ausgepackt, samstag um 1 uhr nacht war's fertig, und samstag morgens dann ging's ab in den pfälzer wald 





nicht hübsch aber geil 
optik-tuning kommt jetzt noch, wenn endlich die letzten teile eintreffen. dann bekommen auch meine anderen räder die ausleih-komponenten wieder zurück. ich konnte halt einfach nicht warten, das ding musste einfach innerhalb von stunden fahrbereit sein


----------



## Votec Tox (17. September 2012)

Turbo-Scylla  
Wie hast Du das so schnell geschafft... 
Und wie fährt es sich? So wie Du es erwartet bzw. erhofft hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. September 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Turbo-Scylla
> Wie hast Du das so schnell geschafft...
> Und wie fährt es sich? So wie Du es erwartet bzw. erhofft hast?


 
was muss, das muss 
(ich kann keinen sehnsüchtig erwarteten rahmen mehr als ein paar stunden in der ecke liegen lassen, das ist seelische folter . selbst die zwischen auspacken und aufbauen eingeschobene bike-runde war schon fast zu viel )

die geometrie ist so genial wie ich mir das gedacht habe. volltreffer, passt mir perfekt 
eine moderat flache "new-school" geometrie mit relativ kurzem sitzrohr kombiniert mit einem nicht zu kurzen oberrohr und einem moderaten lenkwinkel. ergibt insgesamt ein schön wendiges aber trotzdem laufruhiges trail-spielzeug. nicht ganz so verspielt wie mein hardtail und nicht so nervös wie das 301.

auf dem trail ist das rad ziemlich nah an der eierlegendenwollmilchsau. 
im trailuphill ein kleines kletterwunder... wo ich mit dem liteville schon längst mit der nase auf dem vorbau hing und mühsam versuchen musste das hinterrad über die hindernisse zu quälen, sitzt es sich auf dem cotic immer noch bequem und der hinterbau schluckt brav und effizient alle unebenheiten weg. auffällig unauffällig eben.
auf flowtrail-downhills ebenso genial. der hinterbau schluckt wurzelteppiche und andere schnelle rumpelstrecken besser als mein 901 mit 185mm federweg das jemals konnte und liegt einfach super satt und geht dabei trotzdem recht definiert mit dem federweg um -> kein plüschsofa-feeling.
nur beim stolpern macht der dämpfer noch nicht so ganz was ich will. die foxen sind wohl leider immer noch so wie ihr ruf: sackt in der mitte durch. das stört einfach, wenn man langsam eine etwas höhere stufenfolge runterzirkeln will, und mittendrin plumpst das heck quasi weg. fühlte sich etwas undefiniert an und an einer stelle, die mit dem hardtail kein problem ist, hab ich deswegen sogar in mehreren anläufen verweigert. geht mal gar nicht  ist aber ein lösbares problem: der dämpfer kommt zu tf tuned, die verpassen ihm dann hoffentlich ein wenig mehr druckstufenunterstützung, und dann sollte das gut sein. ehrlich gesagt hatte ich ja schon halbwegs damit gerechnet, extrapolierend von meiner letzten erfahrung mit einem fox-dämpfer. überrascht also nicht besonders 

die fertigungsqualität vom rahmen ist eh ein traum 
nur die zugführungen sollten nochmal überarbeitet werden, die sind ein wenig konfus. 

ich bereue den "rahmenwechsel" keine sekunde lang, wenn die dämpfer-zickereien behoben sind, hat es sich für mich voll gelohnt.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht!
Das klingt wirklich gut, könnte mir - so glaube ich - auch gefallen.
Obwohl ich mein Plüschsofa liebe und dann wieder das präzise Hardtail.
Dein neues Rad scheint aber Beides in Einem zu ersetzen, da muß man dann nicht zwei Räder mit in den Urlaub nehmen 
Du kennst Dich echt gut aus, bei mir ist es immer so, daß ich präzise Wünsche an mein Fahrwerk habe, aber die Einstellung so nicht hinbekomme, meist wird dann ein Vorteil mit einem Nachteil erkauft.
Und an Dämpfertuning habe ich noch nicht einmal gedacht 
Kenne das vom Motorrad beim Gabeltuning, wußte aber garnicht, daß es das beim MtB auch gibt. 

Vielleicht gibts ja mal ein Forumstreffen der Damen hier, da könnte man sich mal technisch austauschen und gegenseitig - natürlich ganz vorsichtig - die Räder ausprobieren.
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (17. September 2012)

hardtail und plüschsofa kreuzen war genau die intention hinter dem projekt, und das hat hingehauen! quasi das beste aus beiden welten. mein kleines hartes wird aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem mein liebling bleiben, da bin ich einfach zu masochistisch veranlagt 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts ja mal ein Forumstreffen der Damen hier, da könnte man sich mal technisch austauschen und gegenseitig - natürlich ganz vorsichtig - die Räder ausprobieren.
> Grüße!


 
das gab's doch letztens am ochsenkopf  und war echt gut, sowohl das treffen als auch die trails! also ich war da 

dämpfertuning dürfte halt bei einem spezialdämpfer wie an deinem bionicon etwas schwieriger werden. aber das bringt echt sehr viel, vor allem wenn du präzise wünsche hast, die du dem tuner auch verklickern kannst!
ich hab mir schon zwei dämpfer an den litevilles von lord helmchen tunen lassen, da geht's gar nicht ohne, wenn man einen anderen als den originaldämpfer fahren will, weil die dinger so arg spezielle kennlinien haben, dass eh nichts "normales" passt. 
meine lyriks sind ebenfalls spezial-bearbeitet (wieder helmchen-tuning), und begeistern mich immer wieder. 
nachteil: wenn man das einmal angefangen hat und wert darauf legt, bzw. überhaupt erst merkt, was man aus so einer federung rausholen kann, dann wird man da leider etwas "pienzig", wenn mal eine kleinigkeit nicht passt -> achtung suchtgefahr, teuer


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2012)

@martina: Ist der Sohnemann also aus dem Quark gekommen! Also die Drillinge haben wirklich was.
 @scylla: Respekt, so ne Nachtschicht einzulegen.

Ich komme gerade auch so langsam in die Gänge. Das Hardtail ist geschlachtet, die Speedhub zu Rohloff geschickt zwecks Umbau auf Scheibenbremse. Wenn sie wieder da ist geht es gemütlich los mit dem Laufräder einspeichen und dem Bapperl von den Felgen runterpopeln.

Habe mich auf der Eurobike nach den Anbauteilen umgesehen und hoffe jetzt, dass alles lieferbar ist. Morgen geht die Gabelbestellung raus. Manitou Minute in 120 mm. Mehr Federweg geht leider nicht wg. der vorgegebenen Einbaulänge.


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2012)

Auch der längste Weg fängt mit dem ersten Schritt an


----------



## Promontorium (17. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> kein plüschsofa-feeling...
> ...sackt in der mitte durch.



Evtl. erst mal mit höherem Druck probieren, wenn Du doch eh nicht so auf Canapé stehst?

Das Bike ist sehr schön. Klasse, wenn's Dir so dermaßen taugt. Und stimmt, von Bike-Technik haste wohl echt Ahnung!


----------



## scylla (17. September 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Evtl. erst mal mit höherem Druck probieren, wenn Du doch eh nicht so auf Canapé stehst?



ne, das funzt nicht. ich hab schon recht wenig sag... empfohlen von cotic sind 30-25%, ich hab wohl eher 15-20%. noch weniger und es wird nur bockig. die dämpfung kriegste nicht mit federhärte kuriert.
erstaunlicher weise gibt's oder merke ich den "durchhänger" vom dämpfer beim schnellfahren kaum, nur bei schrittgeschwindigkeit, aber da massiv. highspeed vs lowspeed-dämpfung vielleicht? oder weil der fox compression "low" hat, dafür aber einen ziemlich hohen boostdruck? keine ahnung, das darf tft für mich rausfinden


----------



## Promontorium (17. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> highspeed vs lowspeed-dämpfung vielleicht? oder weil der fox compression "low" hat, dafür aber einen ziemlich hohen boostdruck?



Ja nee, is klar! Oder anders gesagt: Wasis???


----------



## Martina H. (17. September 2012)

> und stimmt, von bike-technik haste wohl echt ahnung!





> a nee, is klar! Oder anders gesagt: Wasis???



:d


----------



## scylla (17. September 2012)

so langsam wird's auch optisch was...

das cotic-teufelchen war das farbmotto 

vorbau-lenker kombi:








und pedale+kurbel:



(man beachte das ventilkäppchen ... ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen )

jetzt müssten nur noch meine bremsen und die griff-klemmen endlich beikommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (18. September 2012)

@scylla: Dir fehlt ein Pin 
Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## scylla (18. September 2012)

jboe schrieb:


> @scylla: Dir fehlt ein Pin
> Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?



mehrere 

13,2 kg mit dem leichten laufradsatz!


----------



## ollo (18. September 2012)

@scylla

  wer hätte das gedacht _".....wo ich mit dem liteville schon längst mit der nase auf dem vorbau hing und mühsam versuchen musste das hinterrad über die hindernisse zu quälen, sitzt es sich auf dem cotic immer noch bequem und der hinterbau schluckt brav und effizient alle unebenheiten weg. auffällig unauffällig eben.
auf flowtrail-downhills ebenso genial. der hinterbau schluckt wurzelteppiche und andere schnelle rumpelstrecken besser als mein 901 mit 185mm federweg das jemals konnte und liegt einfach super satt und geht dabei trotzdem recht definiert mit dem federweg um -> kein plüschsofa-feeling......" _

Schön das Cotic und wird sicher wieder ein feiner Aufbau wie immer von Dir  .......ja es wird kühler und alle wieder im Aufbauwahn 

das nächste Projekt, Allmuontain


----------



## Silvermoon (18. September 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> .......ja es wird kühler und alle wieder im Aufbauwahn





Hmmmm, das scheint wirklich so ein Phänomen zu sein - meine 2 Selbstaufbauten entstanden auch in der "dunklen" Jahreszeit 
Aber stricken ist mir einfach zu langweilig


----------



## ollo (18. September 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hmmmm, das scheint wirklich so ein Phänomen zu sein - meine 2 Selbstaufbauten entstanden auch in der "dunklen" Jahreszeit
> Aber stricken ist mir einfach zu langweilig



da kann man auch schlechter bei Fluchen bei soviel "eine Aufnehmen eine Fallen lassen Tiefenentspanntheit" und man steht nicht so oft am Fenster und wartet auf den Postmännnn ..... das letzte wirkliche große Abenteuer a. da zu sein wenn der Postmän erscheint oder b. ihn schnell genug und ohne Zeugen in den Flur zu zerren bevor er einen "wir haben Sie leider nicht angetroffen" Zettel in den Briefkasten wirft (obwohl man zu Hause war  )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2012)

Also, ich hab noch keine Aufbau-Erfahrung, und weiß nicht wie schön das Fluchen da ist, aber beim Stricken kann man auch ganz schön fluchen, wenn man 20 Reihen später nen Strickfehler entdeckt und alles bis dahin wieder aufribbeln muss... ok, Abenteuer ist da nicht viel bei, aber selbstgemacht bleibt selbstgemacht   (Ja, ich stricke gerne, wenn ich Zeit hab  vor allem Socken für's Männlein   ) 
Sorry für Offtopic, aber ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## -KamiKatze- (18. September 2012)

Vielleicht ist es wirklich die dunkle Jahreszeit... Bei mir hat sich ein kleines Phantom in den Gedanken festgesetzt. Ich hadere noch ein wenig mit mir selbst, ob ich den ersten Selbstaufbau wagen soll, aber mehr als schiefgehen kann es ja nicht.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. September 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> das letzte wirkliche große Abenteuer a. da zu sein wenn der Postmän erscheint oder b. ihn schnell genug und ohne Zeugen in den Flur zu zerren bevor er einen "wir haben Sie leider nicht angetroffen" Zettel in den Briefkasten wirft (obwohl man zu Hause war  )


Oh mann wie ich das gehasst hab !! Ich war sogar nachher so weit dass ich das Fenster aufstehen lassen haben, damit ichs hören konnte wenn die Tür vom Transporter zugeschlagen wurde und dann schnell los gesprintet 
Seltsamerweise wurde auch nie ein Paket beim Nachbarn abgegeben obwohl ich nen Zettel an den Briefkasten gehängt habe  Aber hauptsache grundsätzlich den Abholschein in den falschen Briefkasten gesteckt


----------



## HiFi XS (18. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> mehrere
> 
> 13,2 kg mit dem leichten laufradsatz!



Ist weniger schwer als ich vermutete - ist vom Gewicht her sehr gut (Rocket hat laut Beschreibung einige Teile aus Stahl, richtig?) Ich finde deine Rahmenwahl mutig und das Ganze ziemlich klasse! Danke für die ausführliche Fahrbericht und erzähl bitte mehr, wenn Du mehr Erfahrung mit dem Bike sammelst.

LG
HiFi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. September 2012)

@ollo
soll ich dir noch was über die qualität und maßhaltigkeit erzählen? 



ollo schrieb:


> das nächste Projekt, Allmuontain



für die dame des hauses?
so langsam nehmen die fanese bei euch ja überhand! bis auf die weiße gabel aber auch ein wirklich lecker teilchen 



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ist weniger schwer als ich vermutete - ist vom Gewicht her sehr gut (Rocket hat laut Beschreibung einige Teile aus Stahl, richtig?) Ich finde deine Rahmenwahl mutig und das Ganze ziemlich klasse! Danke für die ausführliche Fahrbericht und erzähl bitte mehr, wenn Du mehr Erfahrung mit dem Bike sammelst.
> 
> LG
> HiFi



bis auf den rahmen ist ja auch alles an dem rad (moderater) leichtbau 
ich hatte befürchtet, über 14 kg zu landen... dafür bin ich sehr zufrieden!

der ganze rahmen ist aus stahl, bis auf kettenstreben und wippe, die sind aus alu. von cy (der cotic chef) gibt's auf der homepage ein essay zum thema materialwahl. sehr interessant, die überlegungen, die er da ausführt 

bergauf ist das rocket übrigens wirklich ein faszinosum! begeistert mich momentan fast mehr als die abfahrtskünste. das 301 war da ja schon nicht schlecht (auch wenn ich nie verstanden habe, warum allen einer abgeht über dessen kletterqualitäten), aber der engländer ... ... dumm nur, dass ich jetzt wohl eine ausrede weniger habe, wenn ich doch mal nicht hoch komme. ich hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich's bergzicklein taufen sollte


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @ollo
> soll ich dir noch was über die qualität und maßhaltigkeit erzählen?
> 
> für die dame des hauses?
> ...



Nein ist für mich, ich werde mein 301 nach 6 Jahren in Rente schicken weil ich mit der Geo des Fanes besser zurecht komme und da ist der Wunsch nach einem etwas leichteren und mit weniger Federweg bestücktem Rad als das Enduro einfach da. Es sind dann Drillinge wie bei Martina und von Dingen die sehr gut Funktionieren kann man nicht genug haben  

Cotic also nicht nur Optisch Leckerer sonder auch Qualitativ eine Liga Höher ??


 @WarriorPrincess
natürlich "Strickfehler" ....... Handarbeitsstunden sind echt schon eine ganze ecke her und wenn ich mich recht erinnere war mein gestrickter Schal damals zweifarbig ..... zu wenig Wolle gekauft und die gleiche gab es dann nicht mehr (Restposten)  

.


----------



## scylla (19. September 2012)

nach 6 jahren kommt's dann aber hoffentlich an die wand und wird nicht schnöde verscherbelt?
das allererste mtb von meinem mann (fast die 2,5-fache lebensdauer von deinem 301) wird heuer auch in rente geschickt. nachher hol ich den neuen rahmen ab, dann gibt's schon wieder was zum schrauben, und die engländer-quote im keller steigt  
der rentner bekommt dann aber einen ehrenplatz im wohnzimmer 



ollo schrieb:


> Cotic also nicht nur Optisch Leckerer sonder auch Qualitativ eine Liga Höher ??


 
optisch gibt sich das fast nix. sind beide "klassische" zeitlose rahmen, sowas mag ich eh. 
worauf es mir ankam: kürzeres sitzrohr, flacherer lenkwinkel, funktionierenderer hinterbau, weniger ärger.

vielleicht klappt's ja mal wieder mit harz oder so, dann kannst du dir mal selber ein bild machen 
bis auf den lack (schade, dass sich stahl nicht eloxieren lässt) und die seltsame zugführung ist das rocket jedenfalls eine wahre sinnesfreude beim schrauben! eine liga reicht da gar nicht


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> nach 6 jahren kommt's dann aber hoffentlich an die wand und wird nicht schnöde verscherbelt?
> das allererste mtb von meinem mann (fast die 2,5-fache lebensdauer von deinem 301) wird heuer auch in rente geschickt. nachher hol ich den neuen rahmen ab, dann gibt's schon wieder was zum schrauben, und die engländer-quote im keller steigt
> der rentner bekommt dann aber einen ehrenplatz im wohnzimmer
> 
> ...




hatte ich auch erst überlegt...... nicht nur das kein Platz mehr an der Wand ist, nee es kommt weg und ein anderer soll damit Spaß haben, nach Vorlage Schufa-Auskunft , Führungszeugnis, Blutspendeausweiß, Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung und Bikeplflegepflicht Erklärung + 4 Wöchentliches Vorführen ....... ist wie mit dem oder der EX da macht man sich nur selber Fertig auch noch Fotos auf zu bewahren 


Ich bin gespannt auf das Cotic in Life und ja der Harz ich denke einmal werden wir es wohl dieses Jahr noch mal schaffen durch den Harz zu Reiten bevor der Frust Frost wieder fies grinsend mit verlockendem Weihnachtsgebäck vor der Tür steht 

.


----------



## scylla (19. September 2012)

hast ja recht, ich hab's eh nicht besser gemacht. wobei wir aber auch schon länger beziehungsprobleme hatten 

... dann schon wieder mit nem neuen fanes? traditionelle harz-taufe? 



ollo schrieb:


> bevor der Frust Frost wieder fies grinsend mit verlockendem Weihnachtsgebäck vor der Tür steht .


 
buuuh, dafür gibt's doch winterjacken (bestimmt auch in xxxl ) und den winterpokal.

hmm, letztes jahr waren wir glaub auch ende november (oder war's anfang dezember?) nochmal im harz. vielleicht wird's ja ein trockener herbst....


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> hast ja recht, ich hab's eh nicht besser gemacht. wobei wir aber auch schon länger beziehungsprobleme hatten  Du und Dein 301 sicherlich
> 
> ... dann schon wieder mit nem neuen fanes? traditionelle harz-taufe?
> 
> ...




ja stimmt Winterjacke, mit der kann man auch auf dem Sofa sitzen und Weihnachtsgebäck essen 


Wenn es rund läuft ist die Fanes im November da und wenn ich es mal wieder nicht schaffe die Ruhe zu bewahren mit allem was ich noch so vor habe mit den Anbauteilen... z.B. XTR Kurbel bei Mad-Line schwarz Eloxieren lassen usw. dann könnte es wohl eine Ausfahrt mit der AM im Harz geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. September 2012)

Super Nachricht heute mittag: Die bestellte Manitou Minute Pro soll erst im Januar lieferbar sein!
Erst machen sie einem auf der Messe den Mund wässrig und dann sowas. Habe so das dumpfe Gefühl, dass ich ein paar Monate mit ner Leihgabel rumfahren muss.


----------



## ollo (20. September 2012)

ist es zufällig diese hier 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...6_7056_257082_&c=18#manitou-minute-pro-120-mm


----------



## regenmagichnich (21. September 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> .......ja es wird kühler und alle wieder im Aufbauwahn



Hi

ich kann auch schon ein bisschen was zeigen:


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2012)

Ja, sieht vielversprechend aus - Trial?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. September 2012)

Hi scylla,

ein schönes Bike hast Du dir da aufgebaut 
Ray hat sich von den Engländern infizieren lassen, 

Ich wollte mir im Frühjahr einen Cotic Soda Rahmen aufbauen, dann kam meine Verletzung und nun liegen sämtliche Bauteile auf der Werkbank herum, was für ein Zufall.....   
Wenn ihr mal wieder zufälligerweise in der Pfalz seit, kurz melden, würde mir gerne Eure Cotics näher betrachten.
PS. Habe Urlaub und bin auf dem Bau anstatt auf dem Bike... 






> scylla schrieb:
> 
> 
> > so langsam wird's auch optisch was...
> ...


----------



## ollo (22. September 2012)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich kann auch schon ein bisschen was zeigen:
> 
> ...



hmmmmm schöne Grüntöne  und das Steuerrohr Emblem ist auch klasse  ....... sorry ich schreib schon wieder zu viel im Ladies only Forum


----------



## HiFi XS (22. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ....
> bergauf ist das rocket übrigens wirklich ein faszinosum! .... ich hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich's bergzicklein taufen sollte



Ich muss sagen, Scylla, dass hört sich richtig gut an!  


Der Stahlrahmen, den ich letztes Jahr ergattert habe, wartet auch noch auf dem Aufbau. Jetzt habe ich eine Gabel und es kann langsam losgehen. Ein kleiner Hardtail als Winterbike für BB. ​ 



​ 

Tja - auch ein Engländer...


----------



## HiFi XS (22. September 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> hmmmmm schöne Grüntöne  und das Steuerrohr Emblem ist auch klasse  ....... sorry ich schreib schon wieder zu viel im Ladies only Forum



nicht nur die Grüntöne am Bike - auch die Fotos 



regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich kann auch schon ein bisschen was zeigen:



Der Sattel sieht besonders gut aus


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2012)

warum am grünen so ´n ewig langen vorbau ??? schöne grüntöne - find´ich auch ....


----------



## scylla (23. September 2012)

@regenmagichnich

sieht gut aus! nur was ist das denn für ein rad? sieht sehr nach einem trialrad aus (vorbau, gabel, ...) aber dann steckt eine lang ausgezogene sattelstütze drin? trialbike mit zum-spot-pedalier-qualitäten? 

bin mal gespannt auf ein bild von deinem rad in vollansicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenmagichnich (23. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @_regenmagichnich_
> 
> sieht gut aus! nur was ist das denn für ein rad? sieht sehr nach einem trialrad aus (vorbau, gabel, ...) aber dann steckt eine lang ausgezogene sattelstütze drin? trialbike mit zum-spot-pedalier-qualitäten?
> 
> bin mal gespannt auf ein bild von deinem rad in vollansicht!




Ich bin auch mal gespannt was das fürn Fahrrad wird! Später kommt noch eine Federgabel hinzu und ich möchte damit in der Stadt Treppen hoch und runter springen, vielleicht ein paar Tricks machen und eventuell sogar mich auf eine dirtstrecke wagen (da kann ich den sattel ja immernoch tiefer stellen). Stimmt, viele Teile hab ich von einem Trialrad abgebaut, weil ich diese noch rumliegen hatte und ich so wenig geld wie möglich in dieses Rad investieren will...(begrenztes Budget...)


----------



## HiFi XS (23. September 2012)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt was das fürn Fahrrad wird! Später kommt noch eine Federgabel hinzu und ich möchte damit in der Stadt Treppen hoch und runter springen, vielleicht ein paar Tricks machen und eventuell sogar mich auf eine dirtstrecke wagen (da kann ich den sattel ja immernoch tiefer stellen). Stimmt, viele Teile hab ich von einem Trialrad abgebaut, _weil ich diese noch rumliegen hatte und ich so wenig geld wie möglich in dieses Rad investieren will._..(begrenztes Budget...)




Dachte ich so was - Street Bike.  Bei meinem Winterbike werde ich auch erstmals alle alte Teile, die übrig geblieben sind von meinem letzten Umbau (danke immer noch an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Martina und
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucie) verwenden. Das Ganze ist für mich eine Lernsache da ich null Erfahrung und fast null Begabung für so was habe


----------



## scylla (23. September 2012)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt was das fürn Fahrrad wird! Später kommt noch eine Federgabel hinzu und ich möchte damit in der Stadt Treppen hoch und runter springen, vielleicht ein paar Tricks machen und eventuell sogar mich auf eine dirtstrecke wagen (da kann ich den sattel ja immernoch tiefer stellen). Stimmt, viele Teile hab ich von einem Trialrad abgebaut, weil ich diese noch rumliegen hatte und ich so wenig geld wie möglich in dieses Rad investieren will...(begrenztes Budget...)



interessantes konzept 
was ist das denn für ein rahmen?


----------



## regenmagichnich (24. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> interessantes konzept
> was ist das denn für ein rahmen?




Ohhh das ist ein ganz billiger von ebay, wiegt 2,5kg und den Hersteller kenn ich nicht, aber wie gesagt, begrenztes Budget. Und ich denke als Anfänger wird er mir reichen. Was ich gut finde ist die kleine größe, ich stell ihn mir schön "wendig" vor...

lg
Nico


----------



## regenmagichnich (24. September 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist für mich eine Lernsache da ich null Erfahrung und fast null Begabung für so was habe


ach eigentlich ist das wie lego spielen, wenn man das entsprechende werkzeug parat hat, tretlagerschlüssel, kurbelabzieher, ritzelschlüssel, kettennietdingsbums mehr fällt mir grad nichtmal ein. nen steuersatz kann man mit schraubstock sehr gut einpressen... für mich ist es immer am schwierigsten auch ja die richtigen und passenden teile zu bestellen, im großen technikdschungel =)

lg
nico


----------



## Easy (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

das ist mein Schätzchen, auch selbst aufgebaut. Es ist nicht mein erstes Aufbaubike, aber mein schönstes
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/344874






Schade, kann das Bild nicht direkt einfügen


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

ich wollte euch das on*one in der angefangen Zustand zeigen...  das erste Foto. Die Teile  - inklusiv Rahmen - sind fast ausschließlich gebraucht. Nur die Pedale sind neu - und wie ihr sieht - kein Klicks   Kein edel-aufbau aber das war auch nicht der Plan.


----------



## scylla (8. November 2012)

sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2012)

... na also:es geht voran 

Und ich liebe diese Aufkleber auf der Reba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. November 2012)

​







 

 

 

 

​






 

 

 

 

​






 

 

 

 

​


----------



## scylla (9. November 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> ​



magst du auch noch was dazu sagen? 

besonders den bremsgriff-überzieher find ich cool  sowas hab ich mir auch schon öfter überlegt, wenn die finger bei der abfahrt mal wieder am abfrieren sind. was ist das denn für material und hilft das wirklich?


----------



## lucie (9. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> magst du auch noch was dazu sagen?



Jaaaaaaaaa,

den Rahmen kennst du. 

Griffverhüterli sind von Lizardskins und was soll ich sagen, sie sind gerade verkauft... 

...samt der Bremsen. 

Ansonsten habe ich mir eher mehr Grip mit kurzen Handschuhen als warme Finger versprochen - ich glaube, man kann gut und gern darauf verzichten.


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2012)

Das mit dem Giffverhüterli find ich ja obercool, 
man könnts ja auch mal mit abgeschnittenen Fingern von Handschuhen versuchen 

Früher haben wir selbst gestrickt


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2012)

> Früher haben wir selbst gestrickt



... da war doch was


----------



## Mausoline (10. November 2012)

Ja genau, was ist daraus geworden.
Wie weit ist die Produktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (11. November 2012)

Bei mir geht es auch langsam voran:






Wenn tune wie versprochen liefert ist Anfang Dezember Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## ollo (13. November 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> ..........




schade das Thomson diesen schönen kurzen Vorbau nicht auch in 31,8 hat ....  mal wieder lecker Teile  ..... Lucie Lucie,...... schön das es immer so Farbenfroh bei euch zugeht


----------



## niceann (13. November 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es auch langsam voran:
> 
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/ei/oj/eiojz3hugjsu/large_SAM_0501.JPG?0[/IMG]
> 
> Wenn tune wie versprochen liefert ist Anfang Dezember Jungfernfahrt.




Weiter So Tune ist zuverlässig - Jungfernfahrt ist immer TOLL
Bei dem Bike bin begeistert - freu ich wieder auf wärmer, länger Tag und FRÜHJAHR!!

Bitte Bericht von der Erst"be"fahrung *g*


----------



## lucie (13. November 2012)

> Lucie Lucie,...... schön das es immer so Farbenfroh bei euch zugeht



Farbe macht eben einfach Spass  - wobei das Farbkonzept noch nicht so ganz steht


----------



## lucie (15. November 2012)

So, nach langem Hin-und Her hatte ich mich dazu durchgerungen, aus den rumliegenden Teilen und Dank des guten Angebotes eines Users, einen weiteren fahrbaren Untersatz zum Spielen aufzubauen. 
Das Farbkonzept wurde mehrfach überarbeitet und wird wohl den finalen Zustand schuldig bleiben müssen. 












​



​



​









​









Ein dickes DANKE an meine Freundin für die Geduld und die umfangreiche und für mich perfekte Designberatung.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. November 2012)

Wunderschönes Spielzeug
Und ab auf den Kinderspielplatz im Wald kurz hinter dem Haus.


----------



## HiFi XS (15. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> sieht vielversprechend aus



Danke scylla - das Rad ist inzwischen im Einsatz! noch brauche ich ein Paar Änderungen. Vor allem am Sitzposition muss ich feilen. Und mit den Pedalen komme ich noch nicht so klar.



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... na also:es geht voran
> 
> Und ich liebe diese Aufkleber auf der Reba



Ich auch.  Die sehen ja gut aus wahr? Passen überraschend gut zum Rahmen auch  Wer hast so was sonst   (Martina hat die Aufkleber  per Hand geschnitten!)
 @lucie   sehr schön


----------



## Freeriderin (18. November 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt endlich wieder ein NS Bikes Surge aufgebaut  Die Gabel passt einfach am besten, wobei ich mir noch eine leichtere Version holen werde. Erst hatte ich eine Marzocchi 44 Rc3 Titanium eingebaut, finde ich nicht ganz zu mir.


----------



## scylla (18. November 2012)

so viele fr-hardtails auf einmal hier im ladies-only 



lucie schrieb:


> Ein dickes DANKE an meine Freundin für die Geduld und die umfangreiche und für mich perfekte Designberatung.



mal wieder richtig schön geworden.
jetzt erkenn ich auch den rahmen. ist der vom nailz, oder?


----------



## lucie (18. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> mal wieder richtig schön geworden.
> jetzt erkenn ich auch den rahmen. ist der vom nailz, oder?



Danke und ja ist der vom nailz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2012)

Hardtails - ja, aber FR??

SSP, keine HR-Bremse, usw. - hmmh, ich weiß noch nicht mal ob ich sie damit überhaupt auf die Straße lasse 

 und warum sagt eigentlich keiner was zu der schönen Blume im Hintergrund


----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2012)

SSP? Supraspinatus? 
Mist, schon wieder dieser Job-Verfolgungswahn!



















Singlespeed, weeß ick doch!


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2012)

> SSP? Supraspinatus?



...aah, der Obergrätenmuskel..

Mediziner, oder chronisch Verletzter??


----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2012)

Vollgott hüpf in weiß - Physiotherapeut! Und pro Tag >= 5 Schultern!


----------



## lucie (18. November 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> SSP? Supraspinatus?
> Mist, schon wieder dieser Job-Verfolgungswahn!




Womit davon hast Du denn zu tun? 

-   Satellite Sentinel Project, ein Menschenrechtsprojekt auf Basis von Satellitenüberwachung
-   Scottish Socialist Party, eine schottische Partei
-   Sea Scout Pusher, ein Luftschiff des Ersten Weltkrieges
-   Secretaría de Seguridad Pública, ein für die öffentliche Sicherheit zuständiges Ministerium (Sekretariat) Mexikos
-   Security Support Provider, ein Dienstanbieter zur Verwaltung von Sicherheitsfunktionen des Betriebssystems Microsoft Windows
-   Selbstladepistole, siehe Walther SSP
-   Selbststudienprogramme von Volkswagen und Audi
-   Select Service Partners, ein weltweites Unternehmen mit über 2.150 Gastronomie- und Einzelhandelsbetrieben
-   Shared Service Provider, ein Dienstanbieter zur Verwaltung von gemeinsam genutzten Diensten im Microsoft Office SharePoint Server
-   ShopPilot Server Pages, proprietäre Skriptsprache zur Anpassung und Erweiterung des elektronischen Handelssystems ShopPilot
-   Siemens-Schottel-Propulsor, ein Antriebsaggregat für Wasser- und Luftfahrzeuge
-   Single Source Publishing, eine Publikation, die durch eine einzige Quelle komplett inhaltlich beschrieben wird
-   Skyscraperpage.com, englischsprachige Webseite über Architektur
-   Societas a Sancto Paulo Apostolo (dt.: Gesellschaft vom hl. Apostel Paulus), ein im Bereich der Massenmedien tätiger katholischer Männerorden
-   Sole Survivor Policy, eine Reihe verschiedener Regelwerke der Streitkräfte der Vereinigten Staaten zum Schutz von Familien mit bereits gefallenen/ getöteten Angehörigen
-   Solid State Polycondensation, ein Prozess, bei dem die intrinsische Viskosität von Polyethylenterephthalat in festem Zustand erhöht wird; oft als Nachkondensation einer 1- oder 2-Stufen-Polykondensation
-   Stack Smashing Protection, eine Möglichkeit zum Schutz vor Stapelspeicherüberlauf (engl.: Stack Buffer Overflow) in der Informatik
-   State Safety Program (dt.: Staatliches Sicherheitsprogramm), ein Bestandteil des Safety Management Systems in der Zivilluftfahrt
-   Sub Satellite Point, Punkt auf der Erde, der exakt unter einem Satelliten liegt
-   Substratstufenphosphorylierung, auch Substratkettenphosphorylierung, beispielsweise die Glykolyse
-   Südsudanesisches Pfund, die Währung des Südsudan
-   Supersport, siehe Supersportler und Supersportwagen
-   Synchronous Serial Port, ein drei Protokolle unterstützender serieller Datenbus (Motorolas Serial Peripheral Interface, Texas Instruments 4-wire-SSI, sowie National Semiconductors Microwire)
-   System Support Program, ein Betriebssystem für IBM System/34 und System/36

(geklaut bei Wikipedia)




> Singlespeed, weeß ick doch!




Jo, ist ein weeßes SSP.


----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2012)

SuperSPortwagen traust Du mir wohl nicht zu?!


 @Martina H.: Völlig richtig, bravo!


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2012)

> SuperSPortwagen traust Du mir wohl nicht zu?!





> Supersport, siehe Supersportler und Supersportwagen




...steht doch auch da


----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2012)

Oooh - manchmal bin ich so müde!


----------



## scylla (18. November 2012)

ach ja, was ich vorhin unbedingt noch schreiben wollte (keine ahnung wie ich das vergessen konnte):

eine wunderschöne blume ist das da im hintergrund von dem wunderschönen rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2012)

der vorbau von lucies bike sieht sehr klotzig aus - zum , auf dem grossen bild .-


----------



## ollo (19. November 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hardtails - ja, aber FR??
> 
> 
> und warum sagt eigentlich keiner was zu der schönen Blume im Hintergrund




einfach too much information ..... zu schönes Rad, Wellenspiegel, Weiße Plastik Rose, Trocken Deko, das Birken Laminat abgedeckt vom Großschlingigen Mausgrauen Teppich ...... da geht so eine Lilie schon mal unter 




Danke noch für den Mad-Line Tipp, er hat an der Kurbel ganze Arbeit geleistet und sehr gut eloxiert 

.


----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2012)

> ...da geht so eine Lilie schon mal unter









... Orchidee 



> Danke noch für den Mad-Line Tipp, er hat an der Kurbel ganze Arbeit geleistet und sehr gut eloxiert



Welche Kurbel?? Bilder!!!


----------



## franzam (19. November 2012)

@ Lucie: Ideal zum Technik spielen 

Kommt ne HR-Bremse auch noch ran?


----------



## ollo (20. November 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Orchidee
> 
> 
> 
> Welche Kurbel?? Bilder!!!




 ich wußte  es irgendwie schon als ich Lilie schrieb das es nicht stimmen konnte 



XTR in Matt Schwarz mit Glänzendem Schriftzug ... so wie die aber nicht ganz so glänzend 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1057361


----------



## lucie (20. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> @ Lucie: Ideal zum Technik spielen
> 
> Kommt ne HR-Bremse auch noch ran?




Ist schon. Ein etwas breiterer Lenker ist auch noch unterwegs, dann kann es losgehen. 

Mit dem Trialbike bin ich nicht so ganz warm geworden (hatte ich mal aber nie so richtig Zeit), dann versuche ich es eben damit. Der Vorteil ist, ich kann mit dem Chameleon auch noch vorwärtskommen und bergauf und bergab heizen. 

...auch im Fichtelgebirge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (20. November 2012)

> XTR in Matt Schwarz mit Glänzendem Schriftzug ... so wie die aber nicht ganz so glänzend
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1057361



...schick, schick - jaja, der Mad-Line kann schon was 



> @ Lucie: Ideal zum Technik spielen



... vielleicht darf ich ja auch mal  - habe es ja nötiger


----------



## HiFi XS (24. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> so viele fr-hardtails auf einmal hier im ladies-only  mal wieder richtig schön geworden.
> jetzt erkenn ich auch den rahmen. ist der vom *nailz*, oder?



Das Bike ist ja klasse Lucy aber bitte was ist *nailz*? Bestimmt nicht sowas


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2012)

Grundgütiger!


----------



## Schwimmer (24. November 2012)

.


----------



## Martina H. (25. November 2012)

> Bestimmt nicht sowas





> Grundgütiger



  ... das könnt ich mir bei Ihr sehr gut vorstellen  lucie schraubt mit Sparkling Nailz


----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... das könnt ich mir bei Ihr sehr gut vorstellen  lucie schraubt mit Sparkling Nailz



oh oui, tres chic!


----------



## lucie (9. Juni 2013)

So, habe mein Nukeproof Mega in M wohl zu heiß und falsch gewaschen. 

Und das ist dabei herausgekommen:










Verfärbt und eingelaufen, bin eben doch keine Hausfrau


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Juni 2013)

Schön Lucie! Vielleicht gefällt's dir noch besser, trotz (oder gerade eben wegen  ) der Verkleinerung


----------



## lucie (10. Juni 2013)

Jo, ist definitiv verspielter und für das was ich fahren will genau die richtige Größe.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Juni 2013)

Für kleinere leute dann ja zu groß  Der Mega-Rahmen. Für meine 160 cm kann ich das abhacken.

Finde ich toll! Du weißt es auch einzusetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2013)

Da ja an anderer Stelle im Forum festgestellt wurde, dass durch mein altersbedingtes Schrumpfen auch meine Bikes kleiner werden sollten habe ich mich mal umgesehen.

Nach Probefahrt war klar: der Hobel (Nukeproof Mega) muss kleiner werden!

Nur wie?  

So?





Och, nöö, oder?


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Och, nöö, oder?



Rahmen zu weit? 
aber die Farbkombi gefällt!


----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Rahmen zu weit?


Besser: Wie man aus einer 135er Nabenaufnahme 
am Hinterbau eine 110er macht!


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Besser: Wie man aus einer 135er Nabenaufnahme
> am Hinterbau eine 110er macht!



und was macht die Kassette dann da?


----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2013)

Das, wofür sie geschaffen wurde: Kassette sein


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Rahmen zu weit?
> aber die Farbkombi gefällt!




Rahmen zu weit? Kein Problem, kann man mit dem Hammer richten... 

 gelb/purple? Ich weiß nicht - komische Farbkombi.

Ob das so bleibt? 

Laßt Euch überraschen...


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Rahmen zu weit? Kein Problem, kann man mit dem Hammer richten...
> 
> gelb/purple? Ich weiß nicht - komische Farbkombi.
> 
> ...



so ist das halt, wenn man die Buntwäsche zu heiß stellt und sich dann auch noch alles verfärbt 
Ich würd's genauso lassen. Knallt so schön!


----------



## Promontorium (5. Juli 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> und was macht die Kassette dann da?





4mate schrieb:


> Das, wofür sie geschaffen wurde: Kassette sein




Aber so wie die Hummel nicht weiß, daß sie eigentlich nicht fliegen kann, so weiß hier die Kassette nicht, daß sie sich auf die falsche Nabe veririrt hat!


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juli 2013)

... dann werde ich das Rätsel mal lösen 

Es ist nicht so, dass die Kassette sich verirrt hat, oder nicht passt - ich habe nur verpennt rechtzeitig (vor dem Auseinanderbauen) ein Foto zu machen. Das habe ich dann nachgeholt, als der Rahmen schon auseinander war und ich nur die Kettenstrebe ohne Schaltauge und das Rad locker zusammengesteckt habe - deshalb also das technisch falsche Foto 

Und nein, trotz lobender Worte zur Farbkombi, die Farbe bleibt nicht. Zum Einen bin ich keine 17 mehr und zum Anderen wäre sie evtl. noch aktzeptabel gewesen, wenn nicht die Lackierung derartig miserabel gewesen wäre - ging garnicht.

Hier also der auseinandergerissene Rahmen (man beachte das professionelle Auspresswerkzeug  )







und der Beginn des Entlackens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (6. Juli 2013)

Oh, das erinnert mich an meine Schwangerschaft, als ich das Chase meines Mannes entlackt habe. Ich hoffe für dich, das der Lack durch den Abbeizer besser abgeht, als bei uns. Ich habe noch einige Tage mit der Heißluftpistole und ner Kreditkarte verbracht. 
Danach wollte ich sowas nie wieder tun, doch dann kam das Laufrad der Kleinen....


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juli 2013)

... so, weiter geht's 

nach 24 Stunden sah der Rahmen dann so aus:





.. weitere 12 Stunden später so:





... und noch 12 Stunden später (hat echt länger gedauert als wir gedacht haben - dafür brauchten wir aber auch nicht pulen  )





Dann sollte der Rahmen zum Eloxieren - ich wollte Schwarz oder Silber haben, roh sollte er nicht bleiben.

Der Eloxierer meines Vertrauens meinte, dass der Rahmen richtig blank sein müsste (je sauberer ich ihn abliefere, desto besser das Ergebnis)   - leider sah das Ergebnis nicht so zufriedenstellend aus:





Also mussten wir da noch mal ran. Nur: welche Farbe sollte es denn - gesetzt den Fall wir würden irgendwann mal fertig - werden


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, eloxieren... Uns hat man abgeraten als wir letztes Jahr das 10 Jahre alte Rocky von meinem Scheich renoviert haben. Pulverbeschichtung ist robuster.

Sind die Rohrwandungen so dünn dass Sandstrahlen nicht geht? Derjenige welcher das Rocky damals gepulvert hat hat den alten Lack damit einwandfrei runter bekommen. Wir haben so um die 200 Euronen bezahlt, incl. sandstrahlen, abkleben, grundieren, beschichten, Schriftzüge und Ahornblattdecals. Ach übrigens, ein schönes Laubfroschgrün wäre doch mal was.


----------



## jboe (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn die Materialzusammensetzung der Schweißnähte eine andere ist als bei den Rohren, kann Eloxieren echt häßlich aussehen. Wir haben da auch schon Erfahrung mit machen müssen. Was hälst du von bürsten und dann nette Decals in Wunschfarbe drauf?


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2013)

@Martina_H.

schau dir mal bei den Litevillern Bilder von eloxierten Rahmen an, da ist ja seit einiger Zeit irgendwie auch der Eloxier-Wahn ausgebrochen. Je nach Farbe kann das, wie jboe schon sagte, ziemlich blöd aussehen, wenn dann die Schweißnähte viel dunkler werden. Ich glaube, orange, kupferbraun und hellblau waren mit am schlimmsten, da fällt die Verfärbung der Schweißnähte extrem auf. 
Außerdem muss man wohl mit den Lagersitzen höllisch aufpassen, dass die nicht zu weit werden, vor allem wenn man einen schonmal eloxierten Rahmen nochmals eloxiert.

Evtl doch einfach pulvern?
Wenn der Kontrast zu deinen purple Naben nicht ganz so "knallen" soll, könnte ich mir anthrazit oder ein sehr dunkles grau z.B. schön vorstellen. 
Oder das Bianchi-Grün (RAL 6027) ... wobei das halt schon wieder extrem Geschmackssache ist


----------



## lucie (9. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß ja was, was ihr noch nicht wißt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Juli 2013)

@scylla,   @jboe : ja, dass kann sehr ins Auge gehen, wenn der Schweisszusatz/die Schweissnaht anders aussieht als der eigentliche Rahmen. Ist ja so beim Silber eloxierten (kenn ich von meinem M-Rahmen) - da ist es aber eigentlich ein schöner Kontrast, beim Schwarzen ist auch ein Unterschied, fällt aber da nicht so sehr ins Gewicht - Schwarz halt. Irgendeine Pepp-Farbe wollte ich eh' nicht, von daher wäre es für mich bei Schwarz oder Silber akzeptabel gewesen.

   @Chaotenkind: Grün ist schön - aber mit den Naben?? Nöö, ich glaube mir hätte es nicht gefallen . 

Wie gesagt, Eloxierer meinte der Rahmen muss sauber sein - so wäre das Ergebnis nicht gut. Also machten wir uns dran, die "Beläge" und die Grundierungsreste runter zu polieren (ja, lucie, ich weiss, was du weisst, was die Anderen noch nicht wissen) und siehe da: Sch... auf Eloxieren, Schwarz oder Silber oder eben doch Pulvern:

Poliert sah der Rahmen einfach Klasse aus:











Ich weiß: noch nicht perfekt - aber das kommt noch im Laufe der Zeit. Erst mal wollte ich das gute Stück ja mal wieder fahrfertig bekommen (wer ist schon so blöd und reisst sein Rad ausgerechnet dann auseinander, wenn nach dem langen Winter endlich Sommer wird). Wenn ich mit der unbehandelten Oberfläche klar komme (und das weiss ich spätestens im Winter) wird er bestimmt noch mal überpoliert - und dann richtig 

So, erst mal die Lager wieder eingepresst (mit semiprofesionellem  Einpresswerkzeug)













Das klappte auch sehr gut - keine Probleme  jetzt weiß lucie schon wieder mehr  , oder?

Wenn ihr wollt, gibt es morgen Bilder vom Komplettrad


----------



## lucie (9. Juli 2013)

> Das klappte auch sehr gut - keine Probleme jetzt weiß lucie schon wieder mehr , oder?



Kann sein... 



> Wenn ihr wollt, gibt es morgen Bilder vom Komplettrad



Erst morgen???


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2013)

...so, hier dann die Bilder vom Komplettrad - wie gesagt, ganz fertig ist es noch nicht, es fehlen noch ein paar Aufkleber , das Nukeprooflogo am Steuerrohr ist inzwischen (in schwarz) wieder angebracht, Politur muss dann noch einmal gründlich nachgeholt werden  - aber jetzt wird erstmal gefahren... 

















(die Flecken auf dem Rahmen sind die Schatten der Blätter - ich finde das Schattenspiel sehr schön  )

Am WE war Jungfernfahrt im Harz - es war die richtige Entscheidung, auf S umzusteigen


----------



## trhaflhow (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Martina 
Wenn du wieder Fotos machst 
Könntest du bitte welche von der Zugverlegung der Hinterradbremse machen.
Wäre Super, ich bau mir auch gerade ein Bike auf ( eigentlich gehört mein Zug ans Unterrohr, aber dafür ist die Leitung zu kurz und nochmal Leitung wechseln möchte ich nicht) . Daher suche ich Ideen  DANKE


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2013)

@trhaflhow:

Die Bremsleitung geht auf dem Unterrohr entlang, macht über dem Tretlager einen Bogen (in Höhe des Umwerfers)  zur Sitzstrebe, dort unten/innen entlang zum Bremssattel. So sind auch die Führungen/Halter  am Rahmen angebracht.


----------



## trhaflhow (11. Juli 2013)

Ah ok danke
So ist es an meinem Rahmen auch vorgesehen. Aber wie gesagt zu kurz.
Auf einem Bild von dir hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sie anders verlegt ist


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2013)

Du wirst wohl nicht darum herumkommen, eine längere Leitung zu verlegen.
Wenn es so vorgesehen ist, wie Du beschreibst und sie dann zu kurz ist, gibt es wohl eher keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Juli 2013)

@_martina_ H
Was für eine Arbeit mit dem Abbeizen, schleifen, all die feinen Ecken und Winkel!  Respekt! 
Hat Dein polierter Alurahmen eine dünne Schutzschicht Klarlack bekommen?
Frage nur wegen der Klamotten...
Kenne das von früher, da waren die Ragattamasten auch aus Alu hochglanzpoliert, da Eloxal das Material schwächt (ist weicher als unbehandelt) und auch noch zusätzliches Gewicht bringt und leider hatte man halt immer schwarze Flecken auf den Klamotten...


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juli 2013)

@martina H
Schön!
Ich hoffe, Du bringst es zum Ladies-Treffen mit.

Mein Schweinderl ist auch nur Alu-Natur. Ich fahre es ab und zu mal im Winter und bis jetzt hat das Streusalz noch keine Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @_martina_ H
> Was für eine Arbeit mit dem Abbeizen, schleifen, all die feinen Ecken und Winkel!  Respekt!
> Hat Dein polierter Alurahmen eine dünne Schutzschicht Klarlack bekommen?
> Frage nur wegen der Klamotten...
> Kenne das von früher, da waren die Ragattamasten auch aus Alu hochglanzpoliert, da Eloxal das Material schwächt (ist weicher als unbehandelt) und auch noch zusätzliches Gewicht bringt und leider hatte man halt immer schwarze Flecken auf den Klamotten...



Danke, aber ich hatte ja auch Hilfe 

Nein, kein Klarlack, soll auch nicht so gut sein, wenn durch Steinschläge der Lack platzt, gibt es unschöne Verfärbungen durch Feuchtigkeit drunter...

Soweit ich weiss, härtet das Eloxieren eher die Oberfläche 

Wie gesagt, warte ich bis zum Winter ab, ob ich mit der unbehandelten, polierten Oberfläche klarkomme - wenn nicht, kann ich ja dann immer noch was machen 



> Ich hoffe, Du bringst es zum Ladies-Treffen mit.




... mal sehen, weiss ich noch nicht genau  - bringst Du das Nicolai mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (11. Juli 2013)

Wenn überhaupt dann hartanodisieren (harteloxieren), das geht zwar nur in farblos oder schwarzer Farbe, aber ist richtig robust. Ein eloxierter Rahmen ist recht kratzeranfällig, hab selber einen in rot...

Ich hab auf meiner Seite auch nochmal die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Verfahren zusammengefasst (unter dem Punkt "Lackieren, Eloxieren oder Pulverbeschichten?"):
klick


----------



## trhaflhow (11. Juli 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl nicht darum herumkommen, eine längere Leitung zu verlegen.
> Wenn es so vorgesehen ist, wie Du beschreibst und sie dann zu kurz ist, gibt es wohl eher keine andere Möglichkeit.



Ja doch die Oberrohrvariante, so ist es momentan. Nicht so elegant, aber es geht
Alternativ keine Rechtskurven fahren


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - bringst Du das Nicolai mit?



Ja, das wollte ich in der Pfalz Gassi führen, das One-Forty kennt die Gegend nämlich schon. Außerdem habe ich gestern mit dem kleinen Blauen einen Intensivkurs Spitzkehren gemacht und festgestellt, dass es das wendigste von allen ist. Und Spitzkehren hat es in der Pfalz reichlich.

Mal sehen ob ich vorher noch die Lager wechseln lasse, das Hauptlager der Schwinge macht ein wenig Geräusche. Hatte diese Woche einen kompletten Satz bei Nicolai bestellt, sind gestern angekommen. Und wenn, dann mache ich auch noch den neuen Schaltgriff drauf, der seit Februar bei mir rumliegt. Spart warscheinlich nur 10 Gramm, schaltet aber knackiger als der alte.


----------



## jboe (3. August 2013)

Der nette DHL-Mann kam heute mit einem tollen großen Karton. 

Und drin war: 






Jetzt soll er noch gepulvert werden. Ich habe mir ansich schon eine Farbe ausgesucht, bin aber noch für Vorschläge offen. Also falls euch was knalliges einfällt, bitte her damit. 
Und wenn es jemanden interessiert, poste ich gerne Fotos vom Aufbau.


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. August 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Jetzt soll er noch gepulvert werden. Ich habe mir ansich schon eine Farbe ausgesucht, bin aber noch für Vorschläge offen. Also falls euch was knalliges einfällt, bitte her damit.
> Und wenn es jemanden interessiert, poste ich gerne Fotos vom Aufbau.



Hi, netter Rahmen- gefällt mir 
Wie wäre es mit Giftgrün, Neongelb oder was in nem kräftigen lila? 

Was schwebt Dir denn vor?

Lg


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Der nette DHL-Mann kam heute mit einem tollen großen Karton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Bitte alles lassen wie es ist. Schöner geht es nicht.
Alu poliert mit Klarlack plus Aufklebern ist das Nonplusultra.
Diesen Rahmen, mit seinen  genial schönen Schweißraupen,
zu pulvern wäre ein schreckliches und scheußliches Verbrechen.
Eine individuelle Note kann man durch Wahl und Farbe
der Komponenten schaffen


----------



## jboe (3. August 2013)

Ich habe sehr lange nachgedacht und war auch erst der Meinung ihn so zu lassen. Aber farbige Komponenen können nach hinten los gehen und Natur poliert sieht aufgebaut etwas "langweilig" aus.
Schweißnähte gibt es deutlich schönere als die von Intense. Hab mal bei einem Nicolai Schweißer über die Schulter geschaut und die sind echte Sahne! 
Das ist übrigens bald wieder Hausmesse...also Hin wer kann. Gibt lecker Wurst und viel anderes zum Sabbern. 
Zurück zum Thema: Ich habe ja schon ein Rad in telemagente und da passt ein türkis noch ganz gut. 
Über kurz oder lang ist das eine echt schwere Entscheidung. Eins steht fest, es muss knallen, soll aber nicht neongelb oder grün(was eh fast jeder hat) werden. lila ist leider auch etwas schwierig...Sorry Schranzi!
Ach ja, ich bin der entscheidungsfreudigste Mensch den ich kenne.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. August 2013)

Ich würds in dem klassischen YETI-Farben lackieren.


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (3. August 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr lange nachgedacht und war auch erst der Meinung ihn so zu lassen. Aber farbige Komponenen können nach hinten los gehen und Natur poliert sieht aufgebaut etwas "langweilig" aus.




Im allgemeinen attestiert man mir einen guten Geschmack, ich hab' schon Lagerfeld beraten - daher unwiderruflich die letzten Worte dazu: EXAKT SO LASSEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sonst gibbet Haue!


----------



## jboe (3. August 2013)

Ich poste morgen mal Detailbilder. Teilweise sieht es echt nicht so toll aus...
Poliert sieht auch nicht lange schick aus. Eine klare Schutzschicht drüber hat auch seine Tücken.
 Ist das alles schwer!


----------



## Martina H. (4. August 2013)

...also ich find's jetzt nicht so langweilig 





Blinki muss allerdings noch mal richtig poliert werden - evtl auch verdichtet - und es kommen auch noch Aufkleber drauf...

... und bloß nicht klar lackieren - unter jeder Lackmacke sammelt sich Feuchtigkeit, das verfärbt sich dann und sieht einfach nur sch... aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. August 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...also ich find's jetzt nicht so langweilig
> ... und bloß nicht klar lackieren - unter jeder Lackmacke sammelt sich Feuchtigkeit, das verfärbt sich dann und sieht einfach nur sch... aus



Kann ich bestätigen. Das Rocky von meinem Scheich war auch mal klar lackiert. Das war dann nach 10 Jahren so verpilzt, dass es sandgestrahlt, gespachtelt und gepulvert werden musste. Jetzt ist es schwarz. Ohne den blöden Klarlack wäre das nicht nötig gewesen. Er hat noch ein RTS 1 in Alu Natur. Das sieht nach dem letztjährigen (und erstmaligen) polieren aus wie neu. Und das Teil ist um die 20 Jahre alt.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (5. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


>



Da trifft man mal *dem *"n" nicht exakt und gleich sowas


----------



## jboe (6. August 2013)

Zu Detailbildern bin ich die Tage nicht gekommen, aber ein Besuch bei einer Firma die u.a. pulvert hat mir endlich Klarheit über die zukünftige Farbe gegeben. Es wird RAL 2004 -> ein schönes, sattes, leuchtendes orange. Anbauteile und Decals werden schwarz.
Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2013)

> Bin gespannt



... und wir erst


----------



## jboe (25. August 2013)

So, das gute Stück ist frisch gepulvert zurück. Und wie es immer so ist, wird es anders als man denkt.
Mal schauen wie er aufgebaut aussieht, aber bis jetzt ist es mein Müllauto.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. August 2013)

Ich finds


----------



## Veloce (25. August 2013)

L e c k e r  !


----------



## jboe (27. August 2013)

Danke!
Die Farbe war nicht wirklich Liebe auf den ersten Blick, aber die Liebe wächst von Tag zu Tag! 

Nun sind auch die nächsten Teile dran.






Und ich habe sogar meinen eigenen Einbaurekord gebrochen, die Zeit verrate ich aber nicht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. August 2013)

ich mache gerade Projekt "Free Willi" (und zwar wird befreit von zu viel Ballast  )

Das Enduro ist mir zu schwer geworden, und wird jetzt abgespeckt...
Hier schonmal zu sehen: die neue Pike statt der Fox Talas. Brachte schon mal 600gr weniger! (gekürzt wird die noch! der Turm ist ja schrecklich  )
Folgen ein leichterer Reifen für hinten (das Laufrad muss aber erst in Reparatur, auf dem Foto ist ein Leihrad drauf); eine leichtere Kurbel und mal irgendwann wieder schönerer Lenker/Vorbau


----------



## jboe (23. September 2013)

Endlich ist es fertig und es ist, wie ich finde, ein Traum! 
Wenn der Weihnachtsmann mir ne Titanfeder mitbringt, schaffe ich es unter 16kg. 
Derzeitig liegt es bei 16,18kg.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2013)

schick schick ! und tolle Fotos! 

was baumelt denn da am Sattel?


----------



## Stobbelhopser (23. September 2013)

Sehr schick!!!
Das Design erinnert mich irgendwie an " dukes of Hazzard". Nur ohne die Südstaatenflagge!


----------



## jboe (23. September 2013)

Danke! Ich werde es dem Fotografen weitergeben...

Alle Räder haben einen Glücksbringer.  An dem ist es eine Biene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. September 2013)

gibts davon auch ne Nahaufnahme?


----------



## Principiante (24. September 2013)

...ist echt schön geworden! 
Obwohl ich es auch nicht gepulvert hätte, sonder lieber die anderen Anbauteile in einer fetzigen Farbe gemacht hätte.
Aber ich finde es so auch echt geil.

( Bei mir hängt immer ein kleines Glöckchen an der gleichen Stelle unter dem Sattel... )

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (24. September 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> gibts davon auch ne Nahaufnahme?



ich würde es auc gern in close-up sehen 

ganz schönes rad!


----------



## jboe (24. September 2013)

Da ist sie:





auch mit Glöckchen, falls ich verloren gehe. 
Da sie 6 Jahre am Morewood mitgefahren ist, ist Sie nicht mehr die hübscheste...


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2013)

Und 16 kg ist ja nun wirklich kein Gewicht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. September 2013)

hihi, niedlich


----------



## mtbbee (7. November 2013)

Nachfolgend ein paar Einblicke in mein fettes Projekt:

inspiriert von S.  - lies mich der Gedanke einfach nicht los und ich wollte unbedingt selbst so ein Teil. Auch der krasse Gegensatz zu meinen Leichtbaufeilen macht das Dickerchen interessant. Ein On One kam für mich aufgrund der zu großen OR Länge nicht infrage. Nach einigen Geometrievergleichen blieb fast nur noch der 9:zero:7 Rahmen übrig. Bei Fatbikes.com gabs diesen sogar für einen Sonderpreis. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit stand er vor der Haustür ... Der erschreckend große LRS lief mir im Bikemarkt über den Weg. 
Gestern Abend das erste Zusammenbauen ... Alle Teile werden natürlich einzeln gewogen  
Rahmen z.B. 2,0 kg, Gabel 0.9 kg, LRS komplett 5 kg usw. da kommt richtig viel Masse fürs Konditionstraining zusammen  ... Mein Ziel: unter 14 kg. Noch ist nicht alles beisammen, ein Rad wird etwas zerpflückt, einige Teile neu, einige gebraucht. Hoffe nächste Woche wirds fertig.

Bilder folgen


----------



## mtbbee (7. November 2013)

erste Feststellungen: vorhandener Vorbau ist zu lang und Sattelstütze zu kurz - ist schon in Arbeit


----------



## Bettina (7. November 2013)

Uuuii, toll!!! (für mich würde die Sattelstütze reichen  )

Aber du brauchst dringend eine andere Kamera. 
 Bitte trotzdem weiter berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (7. November 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Aber du brauchst dringend eine andere Kamera.
> Bitte trotzdem weiter berichten!



ist via Tapatalk hochgeladen ... kommt in der Tat nicht so gut.
Wenn weiter voran geschritten ist, lade ich besser die Bilder direkt ins Album hoch - Pixligkeit hat das Rad nicht verdient 

ist ne 350er Stütze ... auf Grund Flatpedals und Schuhen mit dickerer Sohle reicht die Länge leider nicht, mit Klickies wäres gegangen. Mit lief heute ne Thomson über den Weg in 410 mit passendem Durchmesser (sogar leichter als als die 27.2 P6 in 30.9 Hülse  - ich weiß, ich kanns manchmal nicht lassen)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. November 2013)

Fährst du dann damit Isartrails? Sieht ja echt abgefahren aus.


----------



## mtbbee (7. November 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Fährst du dann damit Isartrails? Sieht ja echt abgefahren aus.



war geplant (natürlich ab nach der Großhesseloher Brücke  ), da es ein Katzensprung von daheim aus ist.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. November 2013)

Ich hoffe das dickes ding kommt bald in die hauptstadt zum besuch  ja! 

Ich kenne aber leider auch das problem mit der OR Länge bei der on one geo. Mein Winterbike werde ich auch aufgeben müssen... ich suche einen alternativ Rahmen falls jemand einen Tipp für mich hat. Suche einen gebrauchten hardtail rahmen als austausch. Gern auch Stahl.


----------



## scylla (7. November 2013)

Hey super 
Endlich mal Bilder von deinem Dickmoppel, darauf hab ich mich schon gefreut! Der grüne LRS kommt super als Farbklecks!


----------



## lucie (7. November 2013)

Ich höre schon das halbgabelige, kachektische Bike über den aufgepumpten, adipösen Nachwuchs lästern: "Das dicke, fette Ding kann mir sowieso nicht das Wasser reichen, was will sie also damit". Verständlich, ist ja auch ganz schön fat das Teil. 
Na ich hoffe, sie werden sich trotzdem halbwegs vertragen und sich mit der Zeit aneinander gewöhnen. Ansonsten würde ich mich hier schon eimal als Pflegemutti für den Moppel anbieten. Er würde es bei mir wirklich sehr gut haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2013)

Ja, ja, die LadiesTreffen - immer für eine gute Idee gut 

im übrigen ... wusste ich garnicht, dass wir

1. noch Platz im Keller haben

und 2. 

Interesse an einem Moppelchen da ist 

Egal, wenn Du es nicht mehr magst, kann es bei uns sein Gnadenbrot bekommen  (eine gewisse Patenschaft besteht ja eh' wegen des Hinweises auf den LRS) - und wenn Du über den Umweg Fatbike endlich mal dazu kommst "ordentliche" Bikes zu fahren - umso besser   - nicht, dass Du noch Spass an übergewichtigen Bikes bekommst.

Ich freue mich schon auf Bilder vom Fertigen und in LamiBE...  und wünschen Dir viel Spass mit dem Moppel


----------



## Silvermoon (7. November 2013)

@mtbbee:

Das nenn ich mal echt ein fettes Teil - wow! 
Und, jetzt muss ich mal doof fragen, wie fährt sich sowas? Ist das Teil nicht sackschwer?

Wenn ich mich auf so nem Bike vorstelle , oh je.... zumindest bekäme ich bergabwärts -gewichtsbedingt gesehen - mal so richtig Woopgeschwindigkeit drauf  

Aber sieht schon fein aus, die Kombi mit dem grün/blau der Felgen... gefällt mir.


----------



## Bettina (7. November 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich mich auf so nem Bike vorstelle , oh je....



Dann müsstet ihr ausknobeln wer führt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2013)

@ mtbbee:  Würde mich ja auch reizen, so ein Fettbike !


----------



## Silvermoon (7. November 2013)

Bettina schrieb:


> Dann müsstet ihr ausknobeln wer führt



   

....naja, wo du mich ja jetzt kennst, liegt die Antwort wohl klar auf der Hand. Müsste mich wahrscheinlich darauf festschnallen, damit ich nicht unterwegs - bei Woopgeschwindigkeit - verloren gehe.... 

Bleib dann doch lieber bei der Schmalspurversion 

Aber mal ausprobieren würde ich so ein Teil schon mal gerne, ist bestimmt ein total anderes Fahrgefühl...


----------



## Bettina (7. November 2013)

Wenn ich so was fÃ¼hre, wÃ¼rde man denken es dient nur der StabilitÃ¤tâ¦ bei euch sieht man den SpaÃ an der Sache â¦*Neid*


----------



## mtbbee (8. November 2013)

Bei so viel Pflegeeltern kann ich mich ja gar nicht entscheiden  - hoffe aber, dass ich gar nicht in die Versuchung komme. Allerdings mal für eine Runde gerne, glaube nicht, dass an dem Teil was kaputt gehen kann. Inzwischen jetzt schon 13,54 kg und ist noch nicht mal alles verbaut. Wird knapp mit den 14 kg 

   @Silvermoon, ich bin ja nur mal kurz scyllas gefahren und war beeindruckt - das Ergebnis siehst Du ja   .. bin ebenso gespannt, wie sich das eigene fährt und ja, es wird 2 meiner (Zitat Lucie) halbgabelige, kachektische Bikes   wiegen.

   @martina_H, der Hinweis mit dem LRS war in der Tat  ebenso wie die Rahmenfarbabstimmung mit Scylla (schwarz war bei dem LRS eine gute Entscheidung). Ach, ich glaube, um so mehr ich mit dem Schwergewicht fahre, desto schneller bin ich dann mit den Raketen, denn die Kondi wird dadurch nicht weniger. Winterpokalpunkte gibts auch mehr, denn der Arbeitsweg wird zeitintensiver 

   @lucie, ich glaube, sie werden sich kaum zu sehen bekommen, denn das Moppelchen schleppe ich nicht jeden Tag in den Keller, sondern werde in die Garage kullern, sonst gibts ja Kreuzweh 

   @HiFi XS, ja, definitiv, denn die sandigen Bedingungen wollen ausgetestet werden. Ist ja bald wieder so weit ...

so, jetzt wieder ein paar neue Bilder von heute : Kurbel Sram X5 100mm 36/22, Umwerfer E-type SLX, Schaltwerk (mein eines Rad wird erstmal geplündert) verbaut.






















Morgen gehts dann weiter ...


----------



## Freeriderin (8. November 2013)

Die Farbkombi wollte ich auch erst aufbauen, jetzt ist der Rahmen orange, statt schwarz


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. November 2013)

Da wird mein Scheich glatt neidisch. Der verfolgt die Moppel hier schon eine ganze Weile und hätte auch gerne eins. Vor allem für Schneefahrten, wenn noch keine Spikes vonnöten sind. Hier bei uns im Ort fährt eins rum, das hat er schon taxiert.
Mal sehen, derzeit ist sein Minikeller mit 3 Bikes voll, sein Renner und sein AM stehen im Büro und sein altes Proflex habe ich bei mir eingelagert. Da er sich einfach von nichts trennen kann, geht erst mal nichts. (Und dabei hätte zusätzlich gerne noch das Strive oder das Torque von Canyon)
Bei Hibike hatte ich kürzlich ein Dartmoor Wish in 14" unter dem Hintern und hab mit mir gekämpft, weil "nur" noch knapp 1300 Euronen. Passte super, aber das Gewicht! 17,5 kg mit KS. Kurz hochgerechnet, mit Dose 18,5 kg, nee. Da müsste ich noch in weitere leichtere Teile investieren, das lohnt dann nicht mehr. Da kann ich auch weiter Schweinderl mit 17,5 kg incl. Dose fahren. Das hat dazu noch breitere Reifen und macht deshalb auch im Schnee richtig Spass.


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2013)

@Chaotenkind, 
das mit dem Keller kenne ich nur zu gut ... daher kommt das Moppelchen in die Garage - ist vielleicht eine Alternative für Deinen Scheich  ?



"Habe fertig" inkl. kleiner Runde vor dem Haus 

Mit 14,32 kg knapp das Zeil 14kg verfehlt, allerdings mit Klingel  und Flatpedalen ...also irgendwie dann doch 14kg 

Hat heute noch eine Zeit gedauert, da es Probleme mit dem Umwerfer gab.

Der E-Typ SLX FD-M665 2x9 fach lies sich nicht zufriedenstellend einstellen bei Verwendung 2x10fach 

Nächster Versuch war das E-Typ Halteblech mit 3x 10fach FD-M770 ... ebenso nicht perfekt.

Richtig gut war dann leider auch die teuerste Lösung: E-Typ Halteblech, zugehörige Schrauben und 2x10 fach XT Umwerfer FD-M785

Hätte ich das nur zuvor geahnt, wären mir 2 Stunden unnötige Testerei und viel Flucherei erspart geblieben ... war einfach nur nervig - egal vorbei überstanden funzt jetzt perfekt. Mann war ebenso begeistert und ist länger damit ums Haus gedüst als dass ich die Chance hatte.

Es fehlen nur noch die Lenkerstopfen, eine längere Sattelstütze und ein kürzerer Vorbau. Morgen werden die Fender montiert und dann gehts rein ins Vergnügen - soll ja angenehm schütten übers Wochenende.























Damit ist der Aufbau für mich beendet und ab in den "Impressionen Thread"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. November 2013)

Top, wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Dickmops 

Seh ich das richtig, dass du beide Nates gegen Laufrichtung montiert hast? Wegen Antriebstraktion?
Ich finde die Antriebstraktion auch in der "normalen" Rollrichtung schon erstaunlich. "Normal" dürfte es weniger Rollwiderstand und mehr Bremsgrip haben.


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2013)

danke scylla  - ist mir entgangen, aber hast Du richtig gesehen ... war schon so montiert ... (lasse) ich aber ändern - Mann wollte sich in schlaulos testen  ... bin gespannt, ob er es hinbekommt.


----------



## Martina H. (9. November 2013)

Männer sind in der Regel schlaulos


----------



## scylla (9. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> danke scylla  - ist mir entgangen, aber hast Du richtig gesehen ... war schon so montiert ... (lasse) ich aber ändern - Mann wollte sich in schlaulos testen  ... bin gespannt, ob er es hinbekommt.



ich auch 
mit meinen on-one felgen hab ich's nach einigen versuchen incl unterfüttern mit schaumfolie, spanngurt zum aufpumpen drumbinden, etc wieder aufgegeben.

viel erfolg, wenn's mit den rolling darryls geht, wäre tubeless bei den reifendimensionen natürlich schon ein traum


----------



## mtbbee (9. November 2013)

negativ Meldung was "schlauchlos" angeht  ... trotz einiger Tricks sollte es wohl nicht sein .... irgendwann habe ich allerdings auch gedrängelt und wollte mein VR wiederhaben, denn das Moppelchen wollte ja ersten richtigen Geländekontakt mit mir aufnehmen. 

Es war schon purer Wahnsinn, was mit dem Teil so möglich ist: gefühlte 50cm Schlammdurchfahrten (in Wirklichkeit wahrscheinlich eher 20cm), Trails die ich eher sonst meide, es zieht einen einfach abseits von Forststrassen ins Gelände. Allerdings war ich nach 2,5h auch ganz schön k.o. 

Bild der letzten Ausbaustufe (die Fender haben richtig gut den Dreck abgehalten, auch wenn sie nicht wirklich toll aussehen)


----------



## Martina H. (10. November 2013)

Moin, na  für die Jungfernfahrt - die Fender sehen wirklich"etwas merkwürdig" aus 

Über Schlauchlos hatte ich mich mit meinem Laufradbauer unterhalten - der hat auch noch kein passendes Tape gefunden - daran scheitert es wohl noch.

Noch viel Spass mit Moppelchen


----------



## Mausoline (10. November 2013)

Irgendwie kann ich mir dich noch nicht so richtig auf dem Moppelchen vorstellen  zumindest fährst du uns berghoch damit nicht davon  

Viel Spaß


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. November 2013)

sieht spaßig aus das Teil


----------



## mtbbee (10. November 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Über Schlauchlos hatte ich mich mit meinem Laufradbauer unterhalten - der hat auch noch kein passendes Tape gefunden - daran scheitert es wohl noch.



Der Nate 120tpi war heute kurzfristig schlauchlos: Felge komplett mit breitem Tesa abgeklebt, allerdings bei 0.4 bar flutscht seitlich die Luft raus, also doch wieder den 400g Surly Schlauch rein, das Felgenhorn ist einfach nicht geeignet ... naja, was solle, war einen Versuch wert



Mausoline schrieb:


> zumindest fährst du uns berghoch damit nicht davon


abwarten, mal sehen ... ich werde zuvor einen LeichtbauLeichtlaufreifen montieren 

 @Frau Rauscher, Du wirst es sicher bald mal live sehen  ... siehe PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (10. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Der Nate 120tpi war heute kurzfristig schlauchlos: Felge komplett mit breitem Tesa abgeklebt, allerdings bei 0.4 bar flutscht seitlich die Luft raus, also doch wieder den 400g Surly Schlauch rein, das Felgenhorn ist einfach nicht geeignet ... naja, was solle, war einen Versuch wert
> 
> 
> abwarten, mal sehen ... ich werde zuvor einen LeichtbauLeichtlaufreifen montieren
> ...


 
Mach den Schwalbe 13 F Schlauch rein , habe ich auch gemacht und auf anhieb 600g eingespart. Das sind doch die Mukluk Felgen !
Gruß von einem Fat Biker


----------



## mtbbee (10. November 2013)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Mach den Schwalbe 13 F Schlauch rein , habe ich auch gemacht und auf anhieb 600g eingespart. Das sind doch die Mukluk Felgen !
> Gruß von einem Fat Biker



danke für den Tipp, ist auf der Einkaufsliste gelandet ...

sind die surly rolling darryl 
der nate 120 tpi  in 4" ist bei 0.7 bar 99 mm breit - hoffentlich platzt da nicht der 3" Schwalbe Schlauch


----------



## jim-beam (10. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp, ist auf der Einkaufsliste gelandet ...
> 
> sind die surly rolling darryl
> der nate 120 tpi  in 4" ist bei 0.7 bar 99 mm breit - hoffentlich platzt da nicht der 3" Schwalbe Schlauch


 
Nein keine Angst , fahre sie auf meinem Mukluk ist auch ein 4 Zoll Reifen
mit einer 82 mm Felge.


----------



## scylla (10. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> danke für den Tipp, ist auf der Einkaufsliste gelandet ...
> 
> sind die surly rolling darryl
> der nate 120 tpi  in 4" ist bei 0.7 bar 99 mm breit - hoffentlich platzt da nicht der 3" Schwalbe Schlauch



das funktioniert tatsächlich mit dem nate. ich hab auch einen schwalbe 13f drin. 
wenn's dir nicht geheuer ist, dann nimm die conti freeride schläuche, oder die specialized freeride (gehen auch beide laut hersteller bis 3.0''). die sind 100g schwerer als die schwalbe und stabiler. 
die schwalbe schläuche bekommen eine einschnürung am ventil wenn man sie "überdehnt", das machen die contis und specialized nicht.


----------



## Bettina (13. November 2013)

Hi, bevor ich meinen Aufbau dokumentieren kann, brauch ich erst mal eure Anregungen welche Teile ich verbauen sollte.
Mein Rad mit dem ich zur Arbeit fahren und Langstreckentouren (auch mit Gepäck) oder auch kleine Geländetouren schwächelt. Ziel ist ein Sorglosrad, das aber nicht zu schwer ist: Also Hardtail oder auch Starrbike mit Rohloff und Scheibenbremsen, am liebsten mit verschiebbaren Ausfallende, da ich allergisch gegen knarzende Trettlager bin. 
Eher ein 26er als ein 29er.

Was meint ihr?
Gruß Bettina

P.S. Und bitte mit der Möglichkeit auch einen Gepäckträger zu montieren. *duck und weg*


----------



## mtbbee (13. November 2013)

Mir gefällt das Velotraum Konzept sehr gut: hat entsprechende Ausfall Enden, Gepäckträger Befestigungen, Exzentertretlager für Nabenschaltung usw. 
Natürlich 26"  ... als zur Arbeitsrollrad habe ich mir allerdings ein Surly Cross Check aufgebaut - in dem Fall 28" - ist aber in allem nicht so robust und durchdacht wie das Velotraum.
Ich hatte viele Jahre selbst im Winter eine Alfine 8fach und die hat bis zum Verkauf durch gehalten, die Rohloff ist sicher das NonPlusUltra

Schaue Dich doch mal bei Velotraum um, da wäre auch gerade was reduziert und Rahmen gibts ab und an auch vereinzelt: :

http://velotraum.de/service/reduziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. November 2013)

Wenn der Rahmen keine verschiebbaren Ausfallenden hat, geht auch eine Montage mit Kettenspanner. Exzentertretlager braucht es nicht.

Infos zu den Möglichkeiten: www.rohloff.de/speedhubsuche

Dort kann man anhand der Ausfallenden/Bremsen, ect.  die richtige Speedhub raussuchen. Am besten, wenn der Rahmen OEM-Ausfallenden (egal ob verschiebbar oder nicht) hat. Dann spart man sich den Speedbone und kann mit der OEM-Achsplatte arbeiten. Spart Gewicht.

Ansonsten gibt es Hersteller, die entsprechende Hardtails mit Rohloff ab Werk liefern, wie z.B. www.rotorbikes.com. Die sitzen in Leipzig. Dort kann man die Bikes im Baukastensysten selbst konfigurieren. Die Montage eines Gepäckträgers und Schutzblechen nachträglich ist in der Regel kein Problem. Am besten direkt fragen wenn so etwas in Frage kommt.

Ansonsten findet man auf der Rohloff-Seite auch noch weitere Hersteller welche die Speedhub direkt ab Werk verbauen.

User Siam hier aus dem Forum (bei den Elektronikfuzzis, Lampenbauern zu finden) hat seit ca. 10 Jahren ein Rotor und wirklich nicht geschont. Er hat es als Vorführrad bei seinem Händler gekauft und nachträglich mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger ausstatten lassen, da er kiloschwere Akkus für seine Selbstbaulampen spazieren, und regelmäßig knapp 40 km einfach von Daheim zur TU Darmstadt fährt.

Ich hatte mir vor Jahren mal ein Hardtail von Steppenwolf mit Speedhub aufbauen lassen. Halt mit Kettenspanner und Speedbone, da es "normale" Ausfallenden für KS und Schnellspanner hatte und ein "normales" Tretlager. (Steckachse im Hinterbau geht normalerweise nicht. Es sei denn man hat jemanden an der Hand, der einem passende Adapter fräst, so dass dann wieder eine Schnellspannachse passt.)
Kam in Größe S (16") auf ca. 13 kg ohne Gepäckträger. Ich weiß, dass mein Händler für die Frau eines Kunden ein Hardtail von Müssing mit Speedhub, Gepäckträger, festen Schutzblechen, Nabendynamo, fester Beleuchtung und Scheibenbremsen in etwa der gleichen Gewichtsklasse aufgebaut hat. War nicht billig, so um die 3500 Euronen.


----------



## Bettina (13. November 2013)

Also bei Velotraum habe ich nur Rahmen mit Excenterlagern gefunden (genau wie Maxx Bikes), bei Rotor muss ich noch vertiefen, sieht aber gut aus  Müsing hat auch nur Exzenter 
Stahl oder Alu ist auch noch nicht entschieden 
Wie soll man äh frau da schlafen?


----------



## mtbbee (14. November 2013)

Mein Trek Soho mit Gates Riemen hatte verstellbare Ausfallenden zum Nachspannen ... beim Velotraum hat mir in Verbindung mit der Rohloff die Kettenspannerei mit dem Exenter im Tretlager besser gefallen, gibts aber auch von Trickstuff separat und man kanns in fast jedes Tretlager nachbauen.
Mein Velotraum Cross EX hatte damals mit Speedhub, Nabendynamo, Magura, Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger so viel wie mein Dickmops gewogen ... Beide Räder habe ich allerdings nicht mehr ....
Schwere Entscheidung Bettina ... aber das Aussuchen und Recherchieren macht doch auch Spass und gerade das richtige Wetter dafür


----------



## scylla (14. November 2013)

die Idworx Bikes finde ich auch super schön als Pendler-Räder, z.B.
http://www.idworx-bikes.de/de/bikes/off-rohler/
wäre mir persönlich aber deutlich zu teuer um es irgendwo in der Stadt anzuschließen.


----------



## lucie (14. November 2013)

Statt der Rohloff vielleicht auch eine Alfine 11-fach? Etwas günstiger und funktioniert sicher auch gut und ausreichend. Dafür gibt es, wenn man will ja auch den passenden Kettenspanner.


----------



## JoeCool (14. November 2013)

Ich baue ja schon länger meine Rennräder selbst - dies ist mein erstes selbstgebruzzeltes Mountie


----------



## scylla (14. November 2013)

Herzlich willkommen im "Ladies-Only" Bereich, Joe(sefine?) 
schönes Bike


----------



## Principiante (14. November 2013)

...aber wirklich schön, das Bike!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## JoeCool (14. November 2013)

Genau, bin eine Joesefine


----------



## HiFi XS (14. November 2013)

echt schönes Teil Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. November 2013)

Sehr schön. 650B oder 29er?


----------



## mtbbee (15. November 2013)

bis auf den Vorbau  (Spacer weg und Vorbau drehen) sehr schön stimmig aufgebaut - Farbe gefällt


----------



## JoeCool (15. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> bis auf den Vorbau  (Spacer weg und Vorbau drehen) sehr schön stimmig aufgebaut - Farbe gefällt



Das mit dem Vorbau ist mir letztens auch schon aufgefallen...aber die Gabel lass ich erst mal so lang, bin auch nicht mehr die Jüngste


----------



## JoeCool (15. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sehr schön. 650B oder 29er?



Ist ein ganz klassisches 26er.  (Rahmen ist Modelljahr 2010)


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. November 2013)

JoeCool schrieb:


> Ist ein ganz klassisches 26er.  (Rahmen ist Modelljahr 2010)



Ah, dann ist es ja fast wie bei mir. In meinen Zwergenrahmen wirken die 26" Laufräder so groß, dass es auf Fotos so aussieht, als währen sie 650B oder 29-Zöller.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. November 2013)

Vor langer, langer Zeit hatte ich hier mal meinen BMX-Rahmen vorgestellt.
Nun ist es endlich soweit, nachdem ich alle Teile vorliegen hatte, gings ans Zusammenbauen, zum ersten Mal habe ich Räder eingespeicht, und ja, ich mußte es bei Beiden zweimal machen...  oder ebenso zum ersten mal ein Tretlager eingepreßt (mir dafür ein lustiges Werkzeug gebaut) usw.
So ein BMX ist schön überschaubar und man verliert nicht so leicht die Geduld 
Nun muß ich - vor allen Dingen das Hinterrad - noch sauber zentrieren (dafür kommt der Reifen natürlich wieder runter), danach kommt die Kette drauf und los gehts. Wollte nur endlich mal sehen wie es so komplett ausschaut:







Freue mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt.


----------



## Votec Tox (22. November 2013)

Und das nächste Projekt gleich hinterher 
Mein Winterschlamperich 
Für kleines Geld bei den E...y-Kleinanzeigen "geschossen".
Dann zerlegt (die Naben brauchten neue Kugeln, Konus usw.),
etliche alte Teile entsorgt und lediglich Teile aus dem Kellerfundus (Ausnahme Vobau, der stammt aus der Restekiste vom örtlichen Radladen) drangeschraubt. Muß gestehen, daß ich zum ersten Mal diese Bremsen eingestellt habe und daran fast verzweifelt bin...

Natürlich ist das Rad noch nicht stimmmig und perfekt, es bleibt aber erst einmal so über Winter und im Frühjahr gehts dann weiter mit dem Umbau:












Ach ja, übrigens mein erstes Nicolai, fehlte irgendwie noch zwischen meinem altem Votec und Bionicon


----------



## scylla (22. November 2013)

Zwei schöne Bastelprojekte hast du da! 
Ersetzt das BMX Rad jetzt dein Trial Rad, oder ist das "zusätzlich"?

An die Laufräder einspeichen hab ich mich letztens auch zum ersten Mal gewagt. Aus "Not", weil mein Laufradbauer grad keine Zeit hat, und an meinem Fatbike die vordere Felge das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Eine Lieblingsbeschäftigung wird das in diesem Leben nicht mehr werden. Zentriert hat's dann letztendlich auch mein Mann, worüber ich dankbar war. Ohne Not am Man nehm ich next time lieber wieder ein bisschen Geld in die Hand und geb's jemandem, der das gerne und gut macht 

Dein Winterschlamperich: was ist das eigentlich für ein Rad? Auch ein BMX?
Nutzt du es zum Fahrtechnik üben in der Stadt, oder auf der BMX-Bahn, oder wird das eine Art Schlechtwetter-Mountainbike für Trails?
Und warum die HS und keine Disc-Bremse (Aufnahmen sind ja da)? Grad im Winter dürfte doch eine Disc enorme Vorteile haben?


----------



## Votec Tox (22. November 2013)

Das BMX ist zusätzlich, das 20 Zoll Trialrad aber nutze ich kaum noch und steht zum Verkauf, wobei es im Winter erfahrungsgemäß mehr zum Einsatz kommt, nur langsam habe ich wirklich (!) zuviele Räder 
Fahre sehr gern in der Stadt mit dem BMX rum, zum Einkaufen, zur Post usw. Mit diesem neuen BMX aber werde ich erst einmal nicht im nassen, salzigen Winter fahren, das hängt nun an der Wand und wartet auf einen sonnigen Tag 
Dieses BMX war eigentlich nur dem Wunsch geschuldet mal ein Komplettrad aufzubauen, bei einem MtB wäre mir das zu teuer und das traue ich mir auch nicht so ganz zu, ein BMX ist schön überschaubar und dann dieser Rahmen 
Also purer Luxus, gebs ehrlich zu 

Der Winterschlamperich ist ja ein Nicolai BMXTB, geht vielleicht etwas in Richtung Inspire oder so, allerdings mit 26 Zoll. Das wird nun im Winter mein Alltagsrad, wobei ich gern auf Alltagswegen rumspiele  
Und wie Du schreibst auch mal als Schlechtwetterbike auf Trails, wenn die anderen Mtbs gerade schön geputzt sind und ich nur kurz Zeit zum Fahren habe.
Warum die Bremsen? Die waren dran, aber schon beim Trialrad nervt mich das laute Quitschen und dauernd gucken die Leute...
Du hast klar erkannt, daß in Zukunft Scheibenbremsen rankommen, zumindest vorn, eventuell mit einer passenden Federgabel, aber das dauert noch ein wenig, mein Spielzeuggeld ist ja nun im BMX versenkt worden 
Beim Schlamperich war der Reiz es erst einmal es mit vorhandenen Kellerteilen fahrfertig und einigermaßen ansprechend zu gestalten.
Denn eigentlich wollte ich nicht noch ein Rad kaufen, aber wie der Zufall es will war es wirklich günstig aber einem ungünstigen Ort (wohl der Grund für den Preis) und passenderweise konnte es mir dann Jemand aus dem hohen Norden zeitnah mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (22. November 2013)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und das nächste Projekt gleich hinterher
> Mein Winterschlamperich
> Für kleines Geld bei den E...y-Kleinanzeigen "geschossen".
> Dann zerlegt (die Naben brauchten neue Kugeln, Konus usw.),
> ...







Sehr schönes Bike!
Viel Spaß damit!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (23. November 2013)

Mir gefällt's auch. Tolles Winter-Spielzeug .Da hast Du ein richtiges Schnäppchen und es sieht wirklich ansprechend aus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2013)

Ich sollte wirklich nicht so faul sein und mal bei Ebay reinschauen. Anscheinend gibt es dort wirklich Dinge, die man gebrauchen kann. Ganz ehrlich, ich habe bis jetzt noch nie einen Blick reingeworfen. Aber bei dem Anblick....


----------



## Votec Tox (23. November 2013)

Tröste Dich, ich schau auch nie bei E--y rein, verkaufe da auch nix.
Hatte nur nach Nicolai BMXTB gegoogelt und landete u.a. bei der E..y-Kleinanzeige, da ersteigert man auch nichts, sondern kontaktiert den Verkäufer direkt. Dann kann man ganz normal mit dem Verkäufer über den Preis verhandeln und da ich wohl der einzige ernsthafte Interessent war und er Geld brauchte, bekam ich das Radl für kleines Geld.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2013)

"SonntagSchlechtWetterichwartenochaufTeileLangeweileFrustFotos"


----------



## mtbbee (8. Dezember 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> "SonntagSchlechtWetterichwartenochaufTeileLangeweileFrustFotos"



Was soll ich denn sagen 

Ja her mit den Bildern - schaut vielversprechend aus 

Schön das Logo in Szene gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. Dezember 2013)

Alles gut bei Dir?

Mehr gibt es (noch) nicht - warte noch auf das Wichtigste, aber nächste Woche kommen sie


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2013)

Wow, alleine das Logo auf dem Sattelrohr. Wie willst Du das denn noch toppen?


----------



## lucie (9. Dezember 2013)

...ist doch nur ein Aufkleber...

aber ein richtig schöner


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir wäre er schief drauf und mit ner Menge Luftbläschen drunter.


----------



## lucie (9. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir wäre Dreck drunter und würde daher nicht für die Ewigkeit halten, zumal ich gern mal die Rahmen tausche.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Dezember 2013)

Der ist so klein, da passen weder Dreck noch Luftblasen drunter ...


----------



## Carbodale (9. Dezember 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!
> Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> LG, Principiante!



Das Rad gefällt mir auch , vor allem die blauen Hebel am Lenker ^^


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2013)

... endlich fertig:





















Danke @KHUJAND (für' Raw machen) und @schnellerpfeil  (für Laufradberatung und Verständniss für Zickenalarm  ), @Mad-Line (purple ) und natürlich @lucie (für die Geduld, SachendieDuniemachenwürdest, Augenverdrehen, uvm.) 

... und nicht zu vergessen @LordHelmchen  für Sachen, die man nicht sieht - nur spürt  : Fahrwerkstuning a la carte 

Jetzt müsste ich nur mal mit Schieben aufhören und Fahren anfangen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Dezember 2013)

schlichtschick !

Ich habe jetzt mein Stumpjumper verkauft und plane auch was Neues!
Ein 301 soll es werden, mit Pike und 1x11 Antrieb. Aber erst muss ich noch ein bisschen sparen


----------



## mtbbee (28. Dezember 2013)

- schön geworden - vielleicht nur noch den blauen Farbtupfer in purple eloxieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja, da überleg ich noch, entweder purple oder raw - allerdings hatte ich beim Canyon schonmal die Knöpfe bei Dämpfer und Gabel abgebaut und mir damals geschworen: nie wieder (waren allerdings auch Fox Elemente  ) - na ja, mal sehen

Gewicht ist nochmal geschrumpft: 12,92 kg - jetzt ist erstmal feddisch - obwohl: von Hope gibt es jetzt purplefarbene Pedale


----------



## lucie (28. Dezember 2013)

...ich find Pedale in Purple...																																						 ...bäh... 


Sie hat beim Gewicht ganz schön gemogelt. In Wahrheit sind es nämlich 12,9269253748kg!!! Also deutlich schwerer als 
angegeben. 



bäh


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2013)

ich glaub Du hast Recht - mit den Pedalen, nicht mit dem Gewicht


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Dezember 2013)

Wow, das Rad ist ja echt toll geworden! Ich hätte dafür ja niiieee die Geduld.... Diese liebevollen Details wie die Griffendkappen etc.... Wo kriegt man denn sowas überhaupt?
Und blöde Frage (wer will, kann ruhig die Augen verdrehen  ): Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2013)

Die purplefarbenen Teile sind von Mad-Line eloxiert, die gibt es so nicht zu kaufen.

Den Rahmen kennst Du: ist mein Nukeproof Mega...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Dezember 2013)

Martina geiles Bike und ein noch geileres Avatarbildchen


----------



## Martina H. (29. Dezember 2013)

- ich hab mich noch nicht so richtig dran gewöhnt, aber es gibt Leute, die meinen, dass passt zu mir


----------



## lucie (29. Dezember 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Martina geiles Bike und ein noch geileres Avatarbildchen






Martina H. schrieb:


> - ich hab mich noch nicht so richtig dran gewöhnt, aber es gibt Leute, die meinen, dass passt zu mir



Also ich denke, daß sie in etwa so aussah wie ihr Avatarbildchen, als sie den Rahmen aus dem Karton gerissen hat und später das Gesamtpaket an der Waage hängen hatte...


...neeee, ich weiß es.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Dezember 2013)

Martina, ich bewundere immer wieder deine Geduld beim Radaufbau. Ich bin da viel zu hibbelig um so etwas hinzubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 00helga (19. Januar 2014)

Huhu ihr lieben,
zwar poste ich hier jetzt nur einen Link, aber falls jemand Lust hat, kann er sich ja dort mal umgucken. Und zwar ist das der Link zu meinem Blog: Ich habe u.a. im Herbst/Winter letzten Jahres damit angefangen meinen Downhiller ab und jetzt wieder neu aufzubauen. Das Projekt "GRINCH" (Grinch ist der Name meines Fahrrads   ) ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, aber vielleicht hat ja die ein oder andere Lust es zu verfolgen. Ich bin selbst total gespannt, denn es ist das erste Mal, dass ich mein Rad komplett selber aufbaue... mal sehen, was rauskommt. Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß beim Lesen, Lisa 

http://www.lisakruse.blogspot.de/


----------



## NiBi8519 (19. Januar 2014)

00helga schrieb:


> Huhu ihr lieben,
> zwar poste ich hier jetzt nur einen Link, aber falls jemand Lust hat, kann er sich ja dort mal umgucken. Und zwar ist das der Link zu meinem Blog: Ich habe u.a. im Herbst/Winter letzten Jahres damit angefangen meinen Downhiller ab und jetzt wieder neu aufzubauen. Das Projekt "GRINCH" (Grinch ist der Name meines Fahrrads   ) ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, aber vielleicht hat ja die ein oder andere Lust es zu verfolgen. Ich bin selbst total gespannt, denn es ist das erste Mal, dass ich mein Rad komplett selber aufbaue... mal sehen, was rauskommt. Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß beim Lesen, Lisa
> 
> http://www.lisakruse.blogspot.de/


Ne schöne HP hast Du da! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 00helga (20. Januar 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Ne schöne HP hast Du da!



Danke!!!


----------



## 00helga (5. Februar 2014)

Hey, nochmal als Eigenwerbung... mein Radel steht bzw. fährt! Hab es vergangenes Wochenende endlich fertig bekommen! Juhuuuu!
http://lisakruse.blogspot.de/2014/02/projekt-grinch-part-iv.html


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Februar 2014)

Es ist so weit, ich kann endlich meinen neuen Rahmen bestellen, die ambauteile liegen schon fast komplett hier 

Nun der schwierigste Teil! Die FARBE !!!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Februar 2014)

Es kann losgehen 



 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2014)

...eh, zeig mal mehr! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Februar 2014)

Es wird noch etwas dauern bis ich es wieder zusammenbauen kann!
Aber die Pike hab ich schon mal rangesteckt. Sieht schon fast aus wie ein Fahrrad  







 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2014)

welche Farbe bekommt's denn?


----------



## Principiante (1. März 2014)

???
Chrom poliert, bleibt doch - oder machst Du es farbig?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. März 2014)

Es bekommt erst mal farbige Felgen. Wenn die nächste Woche geliefert werden entscheide ich welche Farbe der Hinterbau bekommt. Rahmen bleibt wie er ist.

Hwite kam schon mal ein weiterer Farbklecks 8)





 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. März 2014)

Sehr geile Farbe


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2014)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee: Silber und Purple - wer macht denn sowas


----------



## lucie (1. März 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Es bekommt erst mal farbige Felgen. Wenn die nächste Woche geliefert werden entscheide ich welche Farbe der Hinterbau bekommt. Rahmen bleibt wie er ist.
> 
> Hwite kam schon mal ein weiterer Farbklecks 8)
> Anhang anzeigen 276109
> ...



Wozu braucht man eine Vierkolbenbremse am VR? Ein Stoppie/Endo klappt auch mit 'ner Deore.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. März 2014)

So nun ist der Teilehaufen fast komplett! 





 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. März 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eine Vierkolbenbremse am VR? Ein Stoppie/Endo klappt auch mit 'ner Deore.



Ja,mit 50 kg vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (5. April 2014)

Gut, dann haben wir ein rawes Liteville, purplefarbene Hope, ebensolche Pedale (nicht Hope  ) und (blaue?) Laufräder?

Hoffentlich sind sie nicht Blau und es liegt an der Belichtung, ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Principiante (5. April 2014)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...750mm-15mm-Rise-purple-polished-Mod-2014.html

...na, dann passt der doch auch dazu, oder?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. April 2014)

Würde passen, aber hier liegt noch ein Carbon Lenker 

Und ja, die Felgen sind blau 
Der Rahmen bekommt auch noch nen klecks Farbe 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (7. April 2014)

So ganz kann ich mir das Farbkonzept auch noch nicht vorstellen. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden  Es bleibt jedenfalls spannend


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2014)

Kann's mir auch noch nicht so recht vorstellen, es wird auf jeden fall anders  


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (7. April 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> es wird auf jeden fall anders



sehr gut 
gegen das Einheits-Grau


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2014)

Genau!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2014)

...zur Not hätt ich da ja noch was mit Purple über


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2014)

nein, mehr Farbe muss dann auch nicht sein 

Auf’s Endergebnis bin ich aber echt gespannt 
Ich hoffe dass ich am WE endlich mit der Montage loslegen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. April 2014)

... ich meine Laufräder


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. April 2014)

Die blauen!? 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## lucie (13. April 2014)

Mein Projekt startete letzten Sonntag 6.17 Uhr mit einer Bikemarktanfrage. 

Eine Woche später...


----------



## laterra (13. April 2014)

aye schönes Teil! Wie heißt es denn? Würde jetzt auf Alutech tippen. 

Ist die Sattelstütze eine Kindshock? Wenn ja wie hast du sie entfärbt?


----------



## lucie (13. April 2014)

Es ist ein Russe, heißt Nicolai Argonow Freeridonow aus Lübbrechtsen. 

Die Überwurfmutter von der Kindshock wurde geschrumpfschlaucht, Hebel sandgeblastet


----------



## laterra (13. April 2014)

Ahh Schrumpfschlauch ist auch ne gute Idee - ich hab etwas Bammel vor der Rohrfrei-Aktion. Aber irgendetwas muss ich tun, das Rot beißt sich ziemlich mit meiner Rahmenfarbe ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. April 2014)

laterra schrieb:


> Ahh Schrumpfschlauch ist auch ne gute Idee - ich hab etwas Bammel vor der Rohrfrei-Aktion. Aber irgendetwas muss ich tun, das Rot beißt sich ziemlich mit meiner Rahmenfarbe ^^


Hast du dir etwa ein neues bike zugelegt  ?


----------



## laterra (13. April 2014)

Yep - ihm fehlen aber noch ein paar Gliedmaßen 

Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cotic-bfe-iii-aufbauthread.584858/page-28#post-11902025


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. April 2014)

Oh ja, das kann schnell gehen mit den Russen aus Lübbrechtsen.

Ich habe mir noch etwas warten verordnet. Nicolai Nr. 2 gibt es erst zum halben Jahrhundert. Man muss sich ja belohnen, wenn man so langsam auf die Rente zusteuert. Mal sehen wie die Modellpalette in 4 Jahren aussieht, momentan schwanke ich zwischen Helius FR und Ion 16, aber auf jeden Fall mit Tannenzäpfle. Wird wohl davon abhängen, welches Modell sich besser in Zwergengröße anfertigen lässt. Das schwierigste wird die Farbentscheidung, da grüble ich schon seit der Entscheidung, dass es ein neues Projekt geben wird drüber. Und welches Bike (außer das alte Helius) dafür gehen muss.


----------



## Bettina (14. April 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Es ist ein Russe, heißt Nicolai Argonow Freeridonow aus Lübbrechtsen.
> 
> Die Überwurfmutter von der Kindshock wurde geschrumpfschlaucht, Hebel sandgeblastet


Gute Wahl  Ick freu mich auf Jena, bring dann den roten Bruder mit!


----------



## Martina H. (14. April 2014)

Ja, rührt doch auch noch 'rum in der Wunde , soll ich Euch auch noch ein Messer borgen ?

Dreck, war nur Sekundenbruchteile zu spät dran


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. April 2014)

Chaotenkind: ja die farbentscheidung ist das schwierigste!!!

Hier geht es auch endlich mal konkret voran! Leider werde ich alt und habe "Rücken" aber an Ostern bekomm ich es bestimmt einigermaßen fertig 





 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## HiFi XS (14. April 2014)

@Frau Rauscher das sieht ja schick aus. Lieblings Farbe 

@lucie - nice!


----------



## lucie (15. April 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Gute Wahl  Ick freu mich auf Jena, bring dann den roten Bruder mit!



Na klar bringe ich dann den "Roten Bruder" mit in den Osten. Er wird sich dort wohlfühlen.


----------



## Principiante (15. April 2014)

@Frau Rauscher : gefällt mir auch!
@lucie: funzt!


----------



## niceann (19. April 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 285809

@Frau Rauscher 
Mal wieder ein farben-frohes LV 301 - das freut einen doch zum bunten Osterfeste -
na dann viel Spaß beim Eier suchen aufm Bike!!! 

Allen Farben Frohe und schöne Ostern!!
Grüße aus´m Ländle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. April 2014)

es nimmt langsam Form an und ich glaube es wird mir sehr gut gefallen 
drückt mir die Daumen dass ich die Reifen tubeless bekomme


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2014)

... Du schaffst das


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ladies! Für mein Lush habe ich hier im Markt einen leichteren Laufradsatz gebraucht kauft.  Jetzt werde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und schönere Bremsscheiben montieren.  Ich hab die Shimano SLX und will nur Shimano Scheiben verbauen. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder sogar welche rumliegen und will die günstig verkaufen? Meldet euch mit einer pn. Danke!
HiFi


----------



## mtbbee (6. Mai 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies! Für mein Lush habe ich hier im Markt einen leichteren Laufradsatz gebraucht kauft.  Jetzt werde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und schönere Bremsscheiben montieren.  Ich hab die Shimano SLX und will nur Shimano Scheiben verbauen. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder sogar welche rumliegen und will die günstig verkaufen? Meldet euch mit einer pn. Danke!
> HiFi



 super ... 
An Shimano Bremsen fahre ich Magura Storm SL Bremsscheiben ...
Du müsstest übrigens schreiben ob Center oder 6 Loch und dann noch die Größe der gewünschten Scheiben


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Mai 2014)

6 loch 180 & 160


----------



## Bettina (7. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre die Trickstuff und finde sie schön - aber sie sind kein Leichtbau
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/31203{1}3070006?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte nur Shimano Bremsscheiben reinbauen. Ich hatte Bremsprobleme gehabt, als ich zum Beispiel Avid Scheiben benutzt habe.


----------



## Principiante (7. Mai 2014)

@HiFi XS : Ich hab eine 180'er über, geb ich Dir! (Ist Shimano XT/Ice tech, 6 Loch)
Brauchst Du Dir nicht kaufen.
Falls Du Adapter brauchst, hab ich auch.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Mai 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> @HiFi XS : Ich hab eine 180'er über, geb ich Dir! (Ist Shimano XT/Ice tech, 6 Loch)Brauchst Du Dir nicht kaufen.Falls Du Adapter brauchst, hab ich auch.LG, Principiante!


 yippie  danke  danke danke. Adaptor brauch ich nicht. Mein Lush war bereits mit 180 vorn ausgestattet. Morgen schreib ich Dir eine PN.
Liebe Grüsse von mir!
hifi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Mai 2014)

Leider gestern nicht fertig bekommen, weil mein neu geliefertes Laufrad kaputt war 
Aber hier schon mal ein kleiner teaser 




 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2014)

Hi @Principiante

sieht der Scheibe dann so aus?  Muss jetzt auf der Suche nach einem passenden 160er Scheibe machen


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2014)

Jeep 

(Nimm auch für hinten eine 180'er, lohnt sich!)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2014)

Achtung, ich habe fertig ! Das Projekt hat ja nur 5 Monate gedauert, aber das Leben hat mir einen fetten Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht... weshalb ich den neuen Esel nun auch mein "Therapie-Bike" nenne! Und ich widme es einem ganz besonderen Menschen 

Darf ich vorstellen?
Seit 2 Stunden fahrfertig!
Habe es sogar noch geschafft, die Reifen tubeless zu montieren (haha, mal sehen ob da morgen früh noch Luft drin ist).
Zielgewicht 12 Kg hab ich um 300gr knapp verfehlt (liegt wahrscheinlich an der Enstscheidung für die fetten Reifen).
Vorbau und Spacer unter/über diesem wird wahrscheinlich noch angepasst, mal sehen wie es sich sitzt!

Ich bin sooo gespannt auf die erste Fahrt morgen! Auf die Bremsen, auf die X01 Schaltung (vor allem mit dem Drehgriff!).

So, und hier ist er, der Esel, mehr Bilder im Album


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2014)

Schicke Sache  Da könnten wir ja fast zusammen eine "Münchner-Jungfernrunde" drehen , aber da kann mein kleiner Geist wohl nicht mithalten (oder wohl eher ich )
Viel Erfolg beim "therapieren"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2014)

Danke!
oh, ich sehe gerade, ich hab ja den Aufkleber vergessen... der kommt jetzt noch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (30. Mai 2014)

@ Frau Rauscher sieht super genial aus. Ich habe seit 4 Wochen ein schwarzes gebrauchtes Liteville. Das wird im Winter auch ne neue Farbe bekommen.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Mai 2014)

... zumindest eine Farbkombi, die man nicht allzuoft sieht 

Die X01 macht richtig Spass ( ich habe sie allerdings mit Shifter) - bin mal gespannt, was Du sagst...

Zur Optik: ich hätte die Druckstrebe in Silber gelassen und die schwarze Gabel "blockt" das helle, freundliche Erscheinungsbild - evtl. die Tauchrohre noch silber??

Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten - und ich hoffe, der Mensch, dem Du es widmest ist auch was ganz besonderes - so, wie Dein Bike


----------



## Bettina (31. Mai 2014)

Sehr schick!  Wobei ich auch die Gabel etwas sehr schwarz finde


----------



## Principiante (31. Mai 2014)

@Frau Rauscher:  Oh man, echt toll geworden!
Ich finde die schwarze Gabel passt sehr gut, gibt ein gutes "sattes" Kopfbild!
Ne, sieht echt schick aus, gratuliere. 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Mai 2014)

Die X.01 Schaltung kenne ich bereits von diversen Testbikes! Zusammen mit dem Gripshift ist das allerdings noch cooler! Damit lassen sich in nullkommanix mehrere Gänge in beide Richtungen überspringen, toll, toll!

Die heutige erste Testfahrt war super! Ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch (Züge/Leitungen kürzen, Vorbau kürzer und evtl. tiefer).
Die Pedale sind super (aber das war das erste Skywalker Pedal schon)...

und die Gabel bleibt natürlich schwazz !


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Mai 2014)

Die Pedalfarbe ist todschick!  Sonst kenne ich die Pedale an sich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2014)

kann ich empfehlen! Die Sixpack Icon sind auch super, die Skywalker nochmal leichter...


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Juni 2014)

Ah sixpack - das sagt mir was   Danke!


----------

